# BID-ASK Monedas de 12 € del BdE (III)



## olestalkyn (8 May 2012)

Viendo que se actualiza el hilo, mejor uno nuevo.


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :




ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,49 (400, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 200. Enfundadas BdE)
13,50 (50 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## hablando_en_plata (9 May 2012)

Me parece una parida y que no hace falta empezar de nuevo y menos hacer un hilo nuevo, pero bueno...


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :




ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,49 (400, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 200. Enfundadas BdE)
13,50 (50 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
*13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)*
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano[/QUOTE]


----------



## adrian2408 (9 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :




ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,49 (400, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 200. Enfundadas BdE)
*13,50 (88,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)*
13,50 (50 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano[/QUOTE]


----------



## MontyMonton (9 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

12,50 (400, MontyMonton, Barcelona en mano)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,49 (400, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 200. Enfundadas BdE)
13,50 (88,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (50 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## japiluser (9 May 2012)

Hay que joderse con las mudanzas!


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

12,50 (400, MontyMonton, Barcelona en mano)
*12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)*

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,49 (400, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 200. Enfundadas BdE)
13,50 (88,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (50 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (400, MontyMonton, Barcelona en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,49 (400, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 200. Enfundadas BdE)
13,50 (88,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (50 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## Garrote vil (9 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,60 (200, Garrote vil, Gipuzkoa/Navarra en mano)
12,50 (400, MontyMonton, Barcelona en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,49 (400, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 200. Enfundadas BdE)
13,50 (88,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (50 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## michinato (10 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,60 (200, Garrote vil, Gipuzkoa/Navarra en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (400, MontyMonton, Barcelona en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,49 (400, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 200. Enfundadas BdE)
13,50 (88,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (50 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## mack008 (10 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,60 (200, Garrote vil, Gipuzkoa/Navarra en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (400, MontyMonton, Barcelona en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,49 (400, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 200. Enfundadas BdE)
13,50 (88,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (50 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## vayafuturo (10 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
*12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)*
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,60 (200, Garrote vil, Gipuzkoa/Navarra en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (400, MontyMonton, Barcelona en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,49 (400, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 200. Enfundadas BdE)
13,50 (88,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (50 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## kboom (10 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,60 (200, Garrote vil, Gipuzkoa/Navarra en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (400, MontyMonton, Barcelona en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,49 (400, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 200. Enfundadas BdE)
13,50 (88,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (50 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## chak4l (10 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,60 (200, Garrote vil, Gipuzkoa/Navarra en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (400, MontyMonton, Barcelona en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,49 (400, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 200. Enfundadas BdE)
13,50 (88,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (50 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## MontyMonton (11 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,11 (100-400, MontyMonton, Barcelona en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,60 (200, Garrote vil, Gipuzkoa/Navarra en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,49 (400, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 200. Enfundadas BdE)
13,50 (88,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (50 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## saile (11 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,11 (100-400, MontyMonton, Barcelona en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,60 (200, Garrote vil, Gipuzkoa/Navarra en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,40 (100, *saile* Barcelona
13,49 (400, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 200. Enfundadas BdE)
13,50 (88,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (50 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (12 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,11 (100-400, MontyMonton, Barcelona en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,60 (200, Garrote vil, Gipuzkoa/Navarra en mano)
12,50 (200, *EclécticoPragmático*, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,40 (100, saile Barcelona
13,49 (400, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 200. Enfundadas BdE)
13,50 (88,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (50 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## albayalde (12 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,11 (100-400, MontyMonton, Barcelona en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,60 (200, Garrote vil, Gipuzkoa/Navarra en mano)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,40 (100, saile Barcelona
13,49 (400, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 200. Enfundadas BdE)
13,50 (88,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (50 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
*13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)*
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## Delrey (15 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,20(500,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,11 (100-400, MontyMonton, Barcelona en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,60 (200, Garrote vil, Gipuzkoa/Navarra en mano)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,40 (100, saile Barcelona
13,49 (400, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 200. Enfundadas BdE)
13,50 (88,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (50 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## chak4l (15 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,20(500,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,11 (100-400, MontyMonton, Barcelona en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,60 (200, Garrote vil, Gipuzkoa/Navarra en mano)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,40 (100, saile Barcelona
13,49 (400, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 200. Enfundadas BdE)
13,50 (88,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (20 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## Atanor (16 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,20(500,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,11 (100-400, MontyMonton, Barcelona en mano)
13,10 (100, Atanor, Asturias)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,60 (200, Garrote vil, Gipuzkoa/Navarra en mano)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,40 (100, saile Barcelona
13,49 (400, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 200. Enfundadas BdE)
13,50 (88,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (20 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## Chicharrero (16 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,20(500,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,11 (100-400, MontyMonton, Barcelona en mano)
13,10 (100, Atanor, Asturias)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,60 (200, Garrote vil, Gipuzkoa/Navarra en mano)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,40 (100, saile Barcelona
13,49 (400, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 200. Enfundadas BdE)
*13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)*
13,50 (88,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (20 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## adrian2408 (17 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,20(500,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,11 (100-400, MontyMonton, Barcelona en mano)
13,10 (100, Atanor, Asturias)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,60 (200, Garrote vil, Gipuzkoa/Navarra en mano)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,40 (100, saile Barcelona
13,49 (400, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 200. Enfundadas BdE)
*13,50 (88,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)*
13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (20 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## Garrote vil (17 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,20(500,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,11 (100-400, MontyMonton, Barcelona en mano)
13,10 (100, Atanor, Asturias)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
12,80 (200, opilano, Bizkaia/Gipuzkoa/Navarra en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,40 (100, saile Barcelona
13,49 (400, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 200. Enfundadas BdE)
13,50 (88,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (20 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## Delrey (19 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :


13,11 (100-400, MontyMonton, Barcelona en mano)
13,10 (100, Atanor, Asturias)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00(300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
12,80 (200, opilano, Bizkaia/Gipuzkoa/Navarra en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,40 (100, saile Barcelona
13,49 (400, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 200. Enfundadas BdE)
13,50 (88,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (20 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## olestalkyn (19 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :


13,11 (100-400, MontyMonton, Barcelona en mano)
13,10 (100, Atanor, Asturias)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00(300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
12,80 (200, opilano, Bizkaia/Gipuzkoa/Navarra en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,40 (100, saile Barcelona
13,50 (88,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (20 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,40 (200, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## adrian2408 (21 May 2012)

vendidas,me retiro de la lista

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :


13,11 (100-400, MontyMonton, Barcelona en mano)
13,10 (100, Atanor, Asturias)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00(300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
12,80 (200, opilano, Bizkaia/Gipuzkoa/Navarra en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,40 (100, saile Barcelona
13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (20 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,40 (200, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## adrian2408 (21 May 2012)

perdon.duplicado


----------



## Oncle Picsou (21 May 2012)

Una pregunta, ¿por qué no poner el precio de venta? Daría una cotización del precio de estas monedas.
Así, si la precedente moneda se ha vendido a 13.5 euro como lo indicaba que lo vendría Adrián2408, el precio actual es de 13.5 euro, sea un premium de 12.61 % sobre el precio actual de la plata.


----------



## saile (22 May 2012)

Retiro mi oferta. Saludos.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :


13,11 (100-400, MontyMonton, Barcelona en mano)
13,10 (100, Atanor, Asturias)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00(300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (20 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,40 (200, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## bric (22 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :


13,11 (100-400, MontyMonton, Barcelona en mano)
13,10 (100, Atanor, Asturias)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00(300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

*13,45 (50-200, bric, Barcelona)*
13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (20 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,40 (200, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## gusta (22 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :


13,11 (100-400, MontyMonton, Barcelona en mano)
13,10 (100, Atanor, Asturias)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00(300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,10 (1000 gusta , galicia)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,45 (50-200, bric, Barcelona)
13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (20 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,40 (200, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## MontyMonton (22 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :


13,11 (100-400, MontyMonton, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,10 (100, Atanor, Asturias)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00(300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,10 (1000 gusta , galicia)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,45 (50-200, bric, Barcelona)
13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (20 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,40 (200, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 May 2012)

MontyMonton dijo:


> BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :
> 
> 
> 13,11 (100-400, MontyMonton, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
> ...



Aquí expongo mi Nueva oferta de venta de K12.

Saludos


----------



## Ivan.Rios (23 May 2012)

quiero vender un reloj de bolcillo, a alguien le interesa?. No funsiona, pero hace tic tac asi que debe tener algo suelto dentro. creo que es de covre con vaño de plata
tambien regalo la cadena que es de la misma marka que tampoco fusiona porque no trava vien


----------



## MontyMonton (23 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :


13,11 (100, MontyMonton, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,10 (100, Atanor, Asturias)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00(300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,10 (1000 gusta , galicia)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (100- El Hombre dubitativo. Barcelona, Lleida, envios a cargo del comprador )
13,45 (50-200, bric, Barcelona)
13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (20 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,40 (200, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## olestalkyn (25 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :


13,11 (100, MontyMonton, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,10 (100, Atanor, Asturias)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00(300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,10 (1000 gusta , galicia)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (100- El Hombre dubitativo. Barcelona, Lleida, envios a cargo del comprador )
13,45 (50-200, bric, Barcelona)
13,49 (500, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (20 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección = 10 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## engarga (26 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,20 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,11 (100, MontyMonton, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,10 (100, Atanor, Asturias)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00(300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,10 (1000 gusta , galicia)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (100- El Hombre dubitativo. Barcelona, Lleida, envios a cargo del comprador )
13,45 (50-200, bric, Barcelona)
13,49 (500, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (20 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección = 10 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## MontyMonton (28 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,20 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (100, Atanor, Asturias)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00(300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,10 (1000 gusta , galicia)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (100- El Hombre dubitativo. Barcelona, Lleida, envios a cargo del comprador )
13,45 (50-200, bric, Barcelona)
13,49 (500, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (20 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección = 10 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## bric (28 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,20 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (100, Atanor, Asturias)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00(300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,10 (1000 gusta , galicia)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (100- El Hombre dubitativo. Barcelona, Lleida, envios a cargo del comprador )
13,35 (50-100, bric, Barcelona)
13,49 (500, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (20 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección = 10 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## chak4l (28 May 2012)

Retiro mi oferta, ya las he vendido.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,20 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (100, Atanor, Asturias)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00(300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,10 (1000 gusta , galicia)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (100- El Hombre dubitativo. Barcelona, Lleida, envios a cargo del comprador )
13,35 (50-100, bric, Barcelona)
13,49 (500, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección = 10 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## arckan69 (28 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano) 
13,20 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (100, Atanor, Asturias)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00(300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,10 (1000 gusta , galicia)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (100- El Hombre dubitativo. Barcelona, Lleida, envios a cargo del comprador )
13,35 (50-100, bric, Barcelona)
13,49 (500, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección = 10 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## olestalkyn (29 May 2012)

Actualizo. Gracias.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano) 
13,20 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (100, Atanor, Asturias)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00(300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,10 (1000 gusta , galicia)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (100- El Hombre dubitativo. Barcelona, Lleida, envios a cargo del comprador )
13,35 (50-100, bric, Barcelona)
13,49 (300, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección = 10 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## un tecnico preocupado (29 May 2012)

Hola a todos, estoy interesado en comprar algunas monedas...soy un poco desconfiado por lo que solo acepto intercambios en mano. Interesados deben acercarse a Valencia y/o provincia.


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar, pero aprox. 200-300,Valencia, en mano) 
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano) 
13,20 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (100, Atanor, Asturias)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00(300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,10 (1000 gusta , galicia)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (100- El Hombre dubitativo. Barcelona, Lleida, envios a cargo del comprador )
13,35 (50-100, bric, Barcelona)
13,49 (300, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección = 10 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## bric (29 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,20 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (100, Atanor, Asturias)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00(300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,10 (1000 gusta , galicia)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (100- El Hombre dubitativo. Barcelona, Lleida, envios a cargo del comprador )
13,49 (300, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección = 10 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## olestalkyn (30 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,20 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (100, Atanor, Asturias)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00(300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,10 (1000 gusta , galicia)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (100- El Hombre dubitativo. Barcelona, Lleida, envios a cargo del comprador )
13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,40 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Andrew_Martin (30 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,20 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (100, Atanor, Asturias)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (200, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,10 (1000 gusta , galicia)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (100- El Hombre dubitativo. Barcelona, Lleida, envios a cargo del comprador )
13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,40 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Atanor (31 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,20 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (200, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,10 (1000 gusta , galicia)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (100- El Hombre dubitativo. Barcelona, Lleida, envios a cargo del comprador )
13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,40 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Arraez (31 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,20 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (200, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,10 (1000 gusta , galicia)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (100- El Hombre dubitativo. Barcelona, Lleida, envios a cargo del comprador )
13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,40 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## hablando_en_plata (31 May 2012)

Solo este fin de semana...

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,20 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (200, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona en mano) 
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,10 (1000 gusta , galicia)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (100- El Hombre dubitativo. Barcelona, Lleida, envios a cargo del comprador )
*13,40 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)*
13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,40 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Tin Rope (31 May 2012)

doble oferta

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,20 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
*13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)*
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (200, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona en mano)
*12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)*
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,10 (1000 gusta , galicia)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (100- El Hombre dubitativo. Barcelona, Lleida, envios a cargo del comprador )
13,40 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,40 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## ilopez (1 Jun 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,20 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (200, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,10 (1000 gusta , galicia)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (100- El Hombre dubitativo. Barcelona, Lleida, envios a cargo del comprador )
13,40 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,40 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## Silver99 (1 Jun 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
*13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)*
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,20 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (200, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,10 (1000 gusta , galicia)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (100- El Hombre dubitativo. Barcelona, Lleida, envios a cargo del comprador )
13,40 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,40 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## Andrew_Martin (1 Jun 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,20 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,10 (1000 gusta , galicia)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (100- El Hombre dubitativo. Barcelona, Lleida, envios a cargo del comprador )
13,40 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,40 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## luisetto (2 Jun 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
*13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)*
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,20 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,10 (1000 gusta , galicia)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (100- El Hombre dubitativo. Barcelona, Lleida, envios a cargo del comprador )
13,40 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,40 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Jun 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :
> 
> 14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
> 13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
> ...



Retiro la oferta, Monedas vendidas.


----------



## olestalkyn (2 Jun 2012)

Mejor si los que actualizan no se dejan nada fuera 
BID-ASK especial, por favor, dejadlo estar :Aplauso:

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,20 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia) 
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,10 (1000 gusta , galicia)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,40 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,40 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## hablando_en_plata (2 Jun 2012)

*Retiro la oferta del finde!*

Quito la oferta del fin de semana! Gracias a todos.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,20 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,10 (1000 gusta , galicia)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,40 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Crisis Warrior (3 Jun 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,20 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,10 (1000 gusta , galicia)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,40 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Chicharrero (3 Jun 2012)

Quito la oferta por ahora hasta que sepa exactamente cómo queda la cosa tras responder a los privados

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,20 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,10 (1000 gusta , galicia)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,40 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos[/QUOTE]


----------



## engarga (3 Jun 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
*13,50 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)*
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,10 (1000 gusta , galicia)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,40 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## omega6 (3 Jun 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,10 (1000 gusta , galicia)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
*14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)*
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,40 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Sauron1972 (3 Jun 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
*13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)*
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,10 (1000 gusta , galicia)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,40 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## albayalde (4 Jun 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,10 (1000 gusta , galicia)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
*13,50 (50 minimo albayalde, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)*
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,40 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Rafacoins (6 Jun 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (50 minimo albayalde, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,40 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (300 Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## albayalde (6 Jun 2012)

Creo que no me equivoco si pregunto
¿Pero,es que no se cansa usted?
Es curioso que sea usted de Lugo al igual que el troll gustavo, es curioso que este sea su primer mensaje en el foro, y sea, ofreiendo lo mismo que ofrecia el troll cuando llegó, es curioso que publique usted su oferta de venta haciendo un copy paste de la anterior y desaparezca la solicitud de compra del trol gustavo de 1000 monedas, pese que a el se las conseguian en su banco a 12e


Rafacoins dijo:


> BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :
> 
> 14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
> 13,50 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
> ...


----------



## olestalkyn (7 Jun 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (50 minimo albayalde, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (600, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (300 Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## adrian2408 (9 Jun 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (50 minimo albayalde, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
*14,00 (116 adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)*
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (600, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (300 Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Chila (11 Jun 2012)

He pillado ¡12! en una oficina bancaria.
Y todas con bolsita.

En otra oficina de la provincia de Barcelona no me quieren dar más, dicen que las guardan para clientes. Jajajaja. Creo que son sin bolsita, así que tampoco es un drama no pillarlas, y además con las 12 de hoy ya me he gastado mi presupuesto mensual de moneditas.
Si algún forero está interesado, por privado le digo la entidad y la oficina, y que se pase.


----------



## guscrack (11 Jun 2012)

es que las hay a patadas pero solo para los que somos buenos clientes


----------



## j.w.pepper (11 Jun 2012)

guscrack dijo:


> es que las hay a patadas pero solo para los que somos buenos clientes



¿Que Pq no te callas? ehhh


----------



## apeche2000 (11 Jun 2012)

guscrack dijo:


> es que las hay a patadas pero solo para los que somos buenos clientes



Tanto como a patadas, lo dudo bastante.....pero aun quedan..,..


----------



## chak4l (12 Jun 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (50 minimo albayalde, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
*13,85 (30, Chak4L , Madrid , en mano y envios)*
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,00 (116 adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (600, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
*14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)*
15,00 (300 Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Rafacoins (13 Jun 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (50 minimo albayalde, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,70 (80, Kboom, Sevilla, envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
13,85 (30, Chak4L , Madrid , en mano y envios)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,00 (116 adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
*14,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)*
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (600, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## kboom (14 Jun 2012)

Retiro mi oferta, gracias.


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (200, chicharrero, Asturias-Madrid)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (50 minimo albayalde, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
13,85 (30, Chak4L , Madrid , en mano y envios)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,00 (116 adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (600, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Chicharrero (14 Jun 2012)

Disculpen, pero mi oferta no debería seguir (se había retirado en el post 59)

Un saludo,



kboom dijo:


> BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :
> 
> 14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
> 13,50 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
> ...


----------



## chak4l (14 Jun 2012)

Vendidas, retiro la oferta.


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (50 minimo albayalde, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,00 (116 adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (600, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## adrian2408 (17 Jun 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
*13,40(250,precio comprando las 250 monedas.adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)*
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,50 (50 minimo albayalde, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
*13,75 (250,minimo 50 unidades adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)*
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (600, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## albayalde (19 Jun 2012)

Retiro mi oferta de manera temporal 

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,40(250,precio para lote completo adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,75 (250,minimo 50 unidades adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (600, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Ekros (19 Jun 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,40(250,precio para lote completo adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,75 (250,minimo 50 unidades adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (600, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Atanor (20 Jun 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,20 (5, Atanor, envíos)
13,40(250,precio para lote completo adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,75 (250,minimo 50 unidades adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (600, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## olestalkyn (21 Jun 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,20 (5, Atanor, envíos)
13,40(250,precio para lote completo adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,75 (250,minimo 50 unidades adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Kid (21 Jun 2012)

¿Cómo es posible que alguien de Barcelona diga que paga 13,45€ por lo que en una tienda de Barcelona se dice que se vende a 12,92€?
Creo que, como mínimo, uno de los dos no es sincero, sino, yo mismo me ofrezco a tradear la operación.
Salut.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (21 Jun 2012)

Kid dijo:


> ¿Cómo es posible que alguien de Barcelona diga que paga 13,45€ por lo que en una tienda de Barcelona se dice que se vende a 12,92€?
> Creo que, como mínimo, uno de los dos no es sincero, sino, yo mismo me ofrezco a tradear la operación.
> Salut.



Me parece que en "esa" tienda de Barcelona no tienen stock, y si tienen voy para allá ya mismo...

Edito: Siento ensuciar el hilo.


----------



## Kid (21 Jun 2012)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Me parece que en "esa" tienda de Barcelona no tienen stock, y si tienen voy para allá ya mismo...



Es lo que yo me supongo.
Creo que si hubieras puesto *no tienen stock* entre comillas, se entendería mejor.
De todas formas, avísanos si no es así. Yo estoy a 5 minutos de esa tienda. Si sigue bajando la plata como estos 3 días y llega a 12€ la pieza, soy capaz de comprar unas cuantas, aunque ya tengo muchas.


----------



## Chila (21 Jun 2012)

¿qué tienda es esa?
Yo he encontrado otro pequeño el dorado esta mañana...:Aplauso:


----------



## Atanor (21 Jun 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,40(250,precio para lote completo adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,75 (250,minimo 50 unidades adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## adrian2408 (21 Jun 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
*13,25(400,precio para pedidos de 200 monedas o mas adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)**solo esta semana*
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
*14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)*
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Sauron1972 (21 Jun 2012)

He puesto esto en el hilo de compra venta de oro y plata entre foreros, pero como aceptaría monedas de 12 euros...si se considera que ensucio el hilo, disculpas y lo borro:

Para quien quiera diversificar yo ofrezco una moneda 50 pesos mexicanos de oro y una de 20 francos belgas de Leopoldo II a quien me dé monedas de plata de 12€ o de 1 oz de plata pura Maple Leaf, Philarmonica, Eagle.... En Madrid y en mano.

En total, son 43,30g de oro puro (37,5+5,8)

Ofertas por mp


----------



## Rafacoins (21 Jun 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,25(400,precio para pedidos de 200 monedas o mas adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)solo esta semana
*13,50 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)*
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## adrian2408 (23 Jun 2012)

subo un poco el hiloo

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
*13,25(400,precio para pedidos de 200 monedas o mas adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)solo esta semana*
13,50 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
*14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)*
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## sprinser (25 Jun 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
*13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)*
13,25(400,precio para pedidos de 200 monedas o mas adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)solo esta semana
13,50 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)[
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## 2BigStars (26 Jun 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
*13,50 (50, ultimonicklibre, Valencia en mano)*
13,50 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,25(400,precio para pedidos de 200 monedas o mas adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)solo esta semana
13,50 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)[
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos
__________________

“Hay que agotar todos los recursos para hacer realidad los sueños. El conformismo es una trampa en la que no hay que caer”.


----------



## 2BigStars (26 Jun 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (50, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano) Corregido!!
13,50 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,25(400,precio para pedidos de 200 monedas o mas adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)solo esta semana
13,50 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)[
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos
__________________

“Hay que agotar todos los recursos para hacer realidad los sueños. El conformismo es una trampa en la que no hay que caer”.


----------



## adrian2408 (26 Jun 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (50, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano) Corregido!!
13,50 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,50 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)[
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
*14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)*
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## engarga (28 Jun 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)*
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)*
13,50 (50, ultimonicklibre, Valencia en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,25(400,precio para pedidos de 200 monedas o mas adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)solo esta semana
13,50 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)[
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos
__________________


----------



## CARTEROREAL (2 Jul 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
14,00 (*200-400,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano*)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (50, ultimonicklibre, Valencia en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,25(400,precio para pedidos de 200 monedas o mas adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)solo esta semana
13,50 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)[
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos
__________________


----------



## Rafacoins (3 Jul 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
14,00 (200-400,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (50, ultimonicklibre, Valencia en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
*12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)*
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,25(400,precio para pedidos de 200 monedas o mas adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)solo esta semana
*13,50 (500 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)*
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## adrian2408 (3 Jul 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
14,00 (200-400,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (50, ultimonicklibre, Valencia en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,50 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)[
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
*14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)(este fin de semana estare en madrid,posibilidad dehacer trato en mano)*
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Rafacoins (3 Jul 2012)

Por favor Adrian, en el futuro copia el último de los post y luego agrega tu oferta como hacemos todos. De ese modo mantenemos actualizado el hilo y no eliminamos las ofertas de nuestros compañeros foreros. Ya sabes, cosas de respeto
Muchas gracias por entenderlo


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :


14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
14,00 (200-400,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (50, ultimonicklibre, Valencia en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,25(400,precio para pedidos de 200 monedas o mas adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)solo esta semana
13,50 (500 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Quinto (4 Jul 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :


14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
14,00 (200-400,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (50, ultimonicklibre, Valencia en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300, Quinto, Jaén y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,25(400,precio para pedidos de 200 monedas o mas adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)solo esta semana
13,50 (500 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## omega6 (4 Jul 2012)

Vendidas.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :


14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
14,00 (200-400,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (50, ultimonicklibre, Valencia en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300, Quinto, Jaén y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,25(400,precio para pedidos de 200 monedas o mas adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)solo esta semana
13,50 (500 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (4 Jul 2012)

Actualizo

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :


14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
14,00 (200-400,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (50, ultimonicklibre, Valencia en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300, Quinto, Jaén y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,25(400,precio para pedidos de 200 monedas o mas adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)solo esta semana
13,50 (500 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,00 (400, Da Grappla Reloaded, Madrid, LPGC, envíos)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 1 colección) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## adrian2408 (4 Jul 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Por favor Adrian, en el futuro copia el último de los post y luego agrega tu oferta como hacemos todos. De ese modo mantenemos actualizado el hilo y no eliminamos las ofertas de nuestros compañeros foreros. Ya sabes, cosas de respeto
> Muchas gracias por entenderlo
> 
> 
> ...



lo siento Rafacoins,pero sois engarga y tu,los que los estais haciendo mal,ya que en unos post mas arriba(en lapagina 10) ,engarga actualiza con uno mas antiguo,poniendo otra,vez una oferta que yo habia retirado ya(,la de monedas a 13,25,solo esta semana)y los demas actualizasteis con esa oferta.Por eso pido que os fijeis cuando actualiceis,ya que he tenido algunos problemas con esa oferta,ya que yo la habia retirado ya.
por lo que me uno a tu peticion y pido que se actualice usando el ultimo post,para evitar problemas a los demas.


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :


14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
14,00 (200-400,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (50, ultimonicklibre, Valencia en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,50 (500 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
*14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios,este finde semana posibilidad de hacer trato en mano en madrid*)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciónes) olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## olestalkyn (4 Jul 2012)

Joder, ni actualizar un post saben hacer algunos... :abajo:
Si que se está llenando esto de cenutrios (el foro) si...Se empieza a echar de menos a algunos "clásicos"
En fin... ienso:  :no: :8: 
Dejad de cortar de una puta vez el BID/ASK Especial. Diosssssss

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
14,00 (200-400,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (50, ultimonicklibre, Valencia en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,50 (500 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios,este finde semana posibilidad de hacer trato en mano en madrid)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (4 Jul 2012)

Olestalkyn, no llames cenutrio a nadie cuando vas y por ejemplo, me quitas la oferta.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
14,00 (200-400,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (50, ultimonicklibre, Valencia en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,50 (500 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios,este finde semana posibilidad de hacer trato en mano en madrid)
14,00 (400, Da Grappla Reloaded, Madrid, LPGC y envíos)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## olestalkyn (4 Jul 2012)

Tú sabrás por qué te das por aludido
Zanjado el tema

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
14,00 (200-400,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (50, ultimonicklibre, Valencia en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,50 (500 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios,este finde semana posibilidad de hacer trato en mano en madrid)
14,00 (400, Da Grappla Reloaded, Madrid, LPGC y envíos)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## CARTEROREAL (5 Jul 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
*13,75(400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)*
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (50, ultimonicklibre, Valencia en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,50 (500 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios,este finde semana posibilidad de hacer trato en mano en madrid)
14,00 (400, Da Grappla Reloaded, Madrid, LPGC y envíos)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## bric (8 Jul 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,75(400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (50, ultimonicklibre, Valencia en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,50 (500 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
*13,65 (50-250, bric, Barcelona)*
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios,este finde semana posibilidad de hacer trato en mano en madrid)
14,00 (400, Da Grappla Reloaded, Madrid, LPGC y envíos)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## adrian2408 (9 Jul 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,75(400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (50, ultimonicklibre, Valencia en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,50 (500 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,65 (50-250, bric, Barcelona)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,00 (400, Da Grappla Reloaded, Madrid, LPGC y envíos)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Surfer (9 Jul 2012)

editado por error.


----------



## bric (10 Jul 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,75(400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (50, ultimonicklibre, Valencia en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,50 (500 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
*13,70 (50-150, bric, Barcelona)*
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,00 (400, Da Grappla Reloaded, Madrid, LPGC y envíos)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Arraez (11 Jul 2012)

Vendidas a un tecnico preocupado. Saludos.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,75(400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (50, ultimonicklibre, Valencia en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,50 (500 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,70 (50-150, bric, Barcelona)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,00 (400, Da Grappla Reloaded, Madrid, LPGC y envíos)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Silver99 (11 Jul 2012)

Retiro la oferta, saludos a todos.


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,75(400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (50, ultimonicklibre, Valencia en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,50 (500 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,70 (50-150, bric, Barcelona)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,00 (400, Da Grappla Reloaded, Madrid, LPGC y envíos)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## 2BigStars (12 Jul 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,75(400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,50 (500 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,70 (50-150, bric, Barcelona)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,00 (400, Da Grappla Reloaded, Madrid, LPGC y envíos)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Rafacoins (12 Jul 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,75(400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
*12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)*
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,70 (50-150, bric, Barcelona)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,00 (400, Da Grappla Reloaded, Madrid, LPGC y envíos)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
*15,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)*
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Surfer (13 Jul 2012)

¿Se aceptan las de 2000 pesetas? Todas precintadas en su plástico original.

























Suponiendo que sí, edito y añado en el post siguiente mi oferta.


----------



## Surfer (13 Jul 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,75(400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,70 (50-150, bric, Barcelona)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,00 (400, Da Grappla Reloaded, Madrid, LPGC y envíos)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

*18,00 (180, monedas 2000 pesetas, surfer, Alicante, acepto monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).*

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## bric (13 Jul 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,75(400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,00 (400, Da Grappla Reloaded, Madrid, LPGC y envíos)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

18,00 (180, monedas 2000 pesetas, surfer, Alicante, acepto monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## hablando_en_plata (13 Jul 2012)

Retiro mi oferta, volveré!

Gracias


bric dijo:


> BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :
> 
> 14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
> 13,75(400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
> ...


----------



## Hugo123 (15 Jul 2012)

hablando_en_plata dijo:


> Retiro mi oferta, volveré!
> 
> Gracias



bric BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,75(400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (50, ultimonicklibre, Valencia en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (500, hugo123,Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano) 
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,50 (500 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,70 (50-150, bric, Barcelona)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,00 (400, Da Grappla Reloaded, Madrid, LPGC y envíos)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Surfer (15 Jul 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,75(400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (500, hugo123,Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,00 (400, Da Grappla Reloaded, Madrid, LPGC y envíos)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

18,00 (180, monedas 2000 pesetas, surfer, Alicante, acepto monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## albayalde (16 Jul 2012)

Volvemos al lio 
BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,75(400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (500, hugo123,Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante
14,00 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,00 (400, Da Grappla Reloaded, Madrid, LPGC y envíos)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

18,00 (180, monedas 2000 pesetas, surfer, Alicante, acepto monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Surfer (17 Jul 2012)

Pongamos en orden el BID-ASK:

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,75 (min. 100 - 200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,75 (400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (500, hugo123,Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante
14,00 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000 pesetas, surfer, Alicante, acepto monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

18,00 (180, monedas 2000 pesetas, surfer, Alicante, acepto monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Jul 2012)

Surfer dijo:


> Pongamos en orden el BID-ASK



Con qué derecho me borras una de las ofertas? A la próxima se te reporta.

Joder, cada vez hay más tontos en el foro.



BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,75 (min. 100 - 200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,75 (400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (500, hugo123,Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante
14,00 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

18,00 (180, monedas 2000 pesetas, surfer, Alicante, acepto monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Surfer (18 Jul 2012)

Sorry!!! Pensaba que era un error y lo tenías duplicado, tampoco te pongas así  Seguimos con el hilo! Arriba con la plata!


----------



## Surfer (18 Jul 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,75 (min. 100 - 200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,75 (400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (500, hugo123,Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante
14,00 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## hablando_en_plata (19 Jul 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,75 (min. 100 - 200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,75 (400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (500, hugo123,Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante
*13,80 (200) Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos *
14,00 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pieter (20 Jul 2012)

*Platiní*

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,75 (400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (500, hugo123,Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
*13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)*
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante
13,80 (200) Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos
14,00 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos[/QUOTE]


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Jul 2012)

Parece que tenemos presión compradora...


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,75 (400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (500, hugo123,Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante
13,80 (200) Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos
14,00 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Hugo123 (21 Jul 2012)

Parece que tenemos presión compradora...


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,75 (400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante
13,80 (200) Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos
14,00 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos
__________________


----------



## sprinser (21 Jul 2012)

Informo que procedo a retirar la oferta,ya han sido vendias.


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
13,75 (400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado) VENDIDAS
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante
13,80 (200) Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos
14,00 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos
__________________[/QUOTE]


----------



## CARTEROREAL (22 Jul 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
*14,00(600),CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)*
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,50 (50, ultimonicklibre, Valencia en mano)
13,50 (600, Silver99, Canarias)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,20 (180 Sprinser, Sevilla ,en mano ,mandar mensaje privado)
13,50 (500 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,65 (50-250, bric, Barcelona)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,00 (400, Da Grappla Reloaded, Madrid, LPGC y envíos)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,50 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Pieter (22 Jul 2012)

Carteroreal, edita a partir del último post o se pierden los precios de algunos foreros...

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
14,00 (400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante
13,80 (200) Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos
14,00 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos
__________________


----------



## Surfer (22 Jul 2012)

Creo que deberíamos borrar la oferta de "13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)" pues el forero fue baneado de la página hac 4 meses ... qué pensais?


----------



## Atanor (23 Jul 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
14,00 (400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante
13,80 (200) Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos
14,00 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
15,10 (330 Atanor, Asturias, en mano y envios. Minimo 100)
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Arraez (23 Jul 2012)

Venga, que he pillado más por ahí 

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
14,00 (400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante
13,80 (200) Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos
14,00 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,00 (70, omega6, Alicante, tambien Envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
15,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
15,10 (330 Atanor, Asturias, en mano y envios. Minimo 100)
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Kid (25 Jul 2012)

Quizás no sea el hilo adecuado, pero ya puse el mismo mensaje en otro hilo y no obtuve respuesta.

Con el objetivo de completar colecciones, me interesaría intercambiar K12 de diferentes años. Quizás algún forero se encuentre en una situación complementaria a la mía.
Me SOBRAN del 2002 y 2010 y me FALTAN del 2003, 2005, 2006 y 2007.
(Puedo considerar peticiones concretas de otros años)
Para reducir costes, prefiero intercambio en mano (zona Barcelona)

Salut.


----------



## yanpakal (25 Jul 2012)

Alkalino parece que esta baneado, deberiamos de quitar su oferta no?


----------



## Chila (25 Jul 2012)

Kid dijo:


> Quizás no sea el hilo adecuado, pero ya puse el mismo mensaje en otro hilo y no obtuve respuesta.
> 
> Con el objetivo de completar colecciones, me interesaría intercambiar K12 de diferentes años. Quizás algún forero se encuentre en una situación complementaria a la mía.
> Me SOBRAN del 2002 y 2010 y me FALTAN del 2003, 2005, 2006 y 2007.
> ...



Luego en casa miro las que tengo, pero creo que ese problema lo tenemos casi todos los que nos hemos enganchado estos últimos años, y no se porqué porque las tiradas no son tan diferentes.
Yo busco del 2004 de Isabel, no sé si tienes.
Esta noche o mañana te mando un privado.
y trabajo por la zona de BCN, así que no habría problemas.


----------



## Surfer (25 Jul 2012)

yanpakal dijo:


> Alkalino parece que esta baneado, deberiamos de quitar su oferta no?



básicamente porque no se puede contactar con él ni responderte !

y hay una oferta de omega6 que no existe pues ya las vendió!

edito y dejo las ofertas actuales en el post de abajo!


----------



## Surfer (25 Jul 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
14,00 (400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,80 (200) Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos
14,00 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
15,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
15,10 (330 Atanor, Asturias, en mano y envios. Minimo 100)
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## sprinser (26 Jul 2012)

Tengo más monedas,actualizo:

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
14,00 (400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,80 (200) Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos
14,00 (180) Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.Contactar por mensaje privado.
14,00 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
15,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
15,10 (330 Atanor, Asturias, en mano y envios. Minimo 100)
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos[/QUOTE]


----------



## yanpakal (26 Jul 2012)

se te olvido poner tu nick



sprinser dijo:


> Tengo más monedas,actualizo:
> 
> BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]


----------



## romanillo (26 Jul 2012)

Soy nuevo en el foro, permitidme entrar tambien en este asunto pues tengo monedas de 12 euros para vender, pronto ire participando mas cuando vaya familiarizandome con el foro. Si no lo hago bien abisadme porfavor.


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
14,00 (400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (59) romanillo, entrega en mano en granada o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado o adriandelgado19@hotmail.com
13,80 (200) Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.Contactar por mensaje privado.
14,00 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
15,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
15,10 (330 Atanor, Asturias, en mano y envios. Minimo 100)
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## sprinser (26 Jul 2012)

romanillo dijo:


> Soy nuevo en el foro, permitidme entrar tambien en este asunto pues tengo monedas de 12 euros para vender, pronto ire participando mas cuando vaya familiarizandome con el foro. Si no lo hago bien a*bi*sadme porfavor.



Si,tu tranquilo que nosotros te avisamos.


----------



## Kid (27 Jul 2012)

*romanillo*
Te abiso, ya hace más de 24 horas de tu último mensaje y aún no has participado.
Salut.


----------



## romanillo (27 Jul 2012)

Kid dijo:


> *romanillo*
> Te abiso, ya hace más de 24 horas de tu último mensaje y aún no has participado.
> Salut.



Tengo vida mas haya de internet, he estado en el gimnasio, he quedado con una del terra que ha resultado ser feilla, he estado mirando coches pk me tengo que comprar uno, cervecillas en el bar para paliar el calor...... en fin que en estos dias ando un poco ocupadillo.... no se preocupe usted que ya ire mirando y participando cuando tenga tiempo y ganas..... acaso envidia que mi oferta sea la mas barata y por eso me tira al cuello?? oscuros intereses que nadie sabe quizas?? en fin........ siguen en venta mis 59 monedas de 12 leuros variadas..... creo que solo faltan 2 o 3 tipos, las demas estan todas en mayor o menos medida.


----------



## Kid (27 Jul 2012)

romanillo dijo:


> Tengo vida mas haya de internet, he estado en el gimnasio, he quedado con una del terra que ha resultado ser feilla, he estado mirando coches pk me tengo que comprar uno, cervecillas en el bar para paliar el calor...... en fin que en estos dias ando un poco ocupadillo.... no se preocupe usted que ya ire mirando y participando cuando tenga tiempo y ganas..... acaso envidia que mi oferta sea la mas barata y por eso me tira al cuello?? oscuros intereses que nadie sabe quizas?? en fin........ siguen en venta mis 59 monedas de 12 leuros variadas..... creo que solo faltan 2 o 3 tipos, las demas estan todas en mayor o menos medida.



No se preocupe, siga usted con su vida más haya de internet, que nosotros le abisamos si surge algo importante y no abuse del gimnasio, que nos va a dejar al resto de mortales sin ligues (aunque sean las feillas).
Salut.


----------



## wolfy (27 Jul 2012)

Kid dijo:


> No se preocupe, siga usted con su vida más haya de internet, que nosotros le abisamos si surge algo importante y no abuse del gimnasio, que nos va a dejar al resto de mortales sin ligues (aunque sean las feillas).
> Salut.





romanillo dijo:


> Soy nuevo en el foro, permitidme entrar tambien en este asunto pues tengo monedas de 12 euros para vender, pronto ire participando mas cuando vaya familiarizandome con el foro. Si no lo hago bien abisadme porfavor.
> 
> 
> ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
> ...



Jo Jo Jo!

por cierto, a alguien se le ha ocurrido buscar en Google su direccion de E-Mail (El de romanillo) 

Google <--- Pulsar Aqui

Hasta su movil personal para localizarle cuando este en el Gimnasio.

Eso si, Gay no parece que sea. 

Para muestra un Botón:

.NECESITO CHICA JOVEN MAYOR DE 18 PARA LIMPIAR DESNUDA - Granada - chicas desnudas mayores de 18

Aqui el motivo de tanto Gimnasio:

Se ofrece Socorrista Acuatico y terrestre en Granada o costa granadina. - Granada - Otro trabajo - socorrista acuatico granada

y la guinda de tanto ligue (Pago al contado eh!)

Busco chica mayor de 18 años para rodar pelicula xxx - Granada - Otro trabajo - xxx 18 años

y cuidadin, que en este ultimo rebunera muy bien

Salu2

Algunos desde luego no aprenden. :XX:


----------



## Vidar (27 Jul 2012)

Juas! que cabrón :XX:


----------



## wolfy (27 Jul 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Juas! que cabrón :XX:



vamos a ver:

Hablemos con Propiedad.

Señor Cabrón


----------



## romanillo (27 Jul 2012)

no busqueis en mi oscuro pasado o os llevareis sorpresas ja


----------



## wolfy (27 Jul 2012)

romanillo dijo:


> Jajajajajajaja no busqueis en mi oscuro pasado o os llevareis sorpresas jajajaja, *me estoy descojonando *viendo lo que habeis encontrado, en fin...... al final veis como no hace falta que me presente y es mas interesante que me descubrais por vosotros mismos......



Que te estas Descojonando???? 

No sabes tú la "jartá" de reir que me he pegado viendo tus anuncios!!

por cierto vendiste el MP3 del "totroen"???


----------



## romanillo (27 Jul 2012)

wolfy dijo:


> Que te estas Descojonando????
> 
> No sabes tú la "jartá" de reir que me he pegado viendo tus anuncios!!
> 
> por cierto vendiste el MP3 del "totroen"???



Pues si aquella radio ya se vendio hace bastante tiempo........... pues pensaba que no quedaban anuncios de esos mios por ningun sitio, mira que estuve borrandolos a conciencia, pero internet siempre guarda secretos de los que no puedes escapar jaja.

Si sabeis de algun coche encondiciones que se venda a buen precio podeis abisarme ya que ando buscando uno..... el totroen murio......


----------



## albayalde (27 Jul 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
14,00 (400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (59) romanillo, entrega en mano en granada o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado o adriandelgado19@hotmail.com
13,80 (200) Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.Contactar por mensaje privado.
*14,00 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
*14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
15,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
15,10 (330 Atanor, Asturias, en mano y envios. Minimo 100)
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## FoSz2 (27 Jul 2012)

Vuelve a haber spread negativo...


----------



## yanpakal (28 Jul 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Vuelve a haber spread negativo...



bueno, pero es que los que anuncian que compran a 14 es en sus ciudades en mano, supongo que si les sirviese el envio ya habrian quitado el anuncio y comprado


----------



## FoSz2 (28 Jul 2012)

yanpakal dijo:


> bueno, pero es que los que anuncian que compran a 14 es en sus ciudades en mano, supongo que si les sirviese el envio ya habrian quitado el anuncio y comprado



Ups!
Cierto, me he acostumbrado a leer "ciudad y envíos" y ya lo doy por sentado...
Perdón.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (28 Jul 2012)

Subo mi oferta.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
14,00 (400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
*12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)*
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, entrega en mano en granada o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado o adriandelgado19@hotmail.com
13,80 (200) Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.Contactar por mensaje privado.
14,00 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
15,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
15,10 (330 Atanor, Asturias, en mano y envios. Minimo 100)
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Rafacoins (28 Jul 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
14,00 (400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, entrega en mano en granada o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado o adriandelgado19@hotmail.com
13,80 (200) Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.Contactar por mensaje privado.
14,00 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
15,10 (330 Atanor, Asturias, en mano y envios. Minimo 100)
*15,50 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)*
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## hablando_en_plata (28 Jul 2012)

*Me retiro. Volveré*

Retiro mi oferta. Gracias a todos!

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
14,00 (400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, entrega en mano en granada o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado o adriandelgado19@hotmail.com
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.Contactar por mensaje privado.
14,00 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
15,10 (330 Atanor, Asturias, en mano y envios. Minimo 100)
15,50 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Rafacoins (30 Jul 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
14,00 (400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
*12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)*
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, entrega en mano en granada o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado o adriandelgado19@hotmail.com
*14,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)*
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.Contactar por mensaje privado.
14,00 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
15,10 (330 Atanor, Asturias, en mano y envios. Minimo 100)
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Surfer (31 Jul 2012)

Edito y dejo todo bien lineal 


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
14,00 (400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado o adriandelgado19@hotmail.com
14,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.Contactar por mensaje privado.
14,00 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
15,10 (330 Atanor, Asturias, en mano y envios. Minimo 100)
15,51 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## olestalkyn (31 Jul 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
14,00 (400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado o adriandelgado19@hotmail.com
14,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.Contactar por mensaje privado.
14,00 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (666, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 250)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
15,10 (330 Atanor, Asturias, en mano y envios. Minimo 100)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

16,16 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Alxemi (31 Jul 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
14,00 (400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado o adriandelgado19@hotmail.com
14,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.Contactar por mensaje privado.
14,00 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (666, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 250)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
15,10 (330 Atanor, Asturias, en mano y envios. Minimo 100)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

16,16 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## olestalkyn (31 Jul 2012)

Actualizo. Esto va deprisa 

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
14,00 (400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (300 o más - Rafacoins, Galicia, también acepto envíos)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado o adriandelgado19@hotmail.com
14,00 (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios)
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.Contactar por mensaje privado.
14,00 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (515, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 150)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
15,10 (330 Atanor, Asturias, en mano y envios. Minimo 100)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

16,16 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Rafacoins (31 Jul 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

*XX,XX (100-500 - Rafacoins, Galicia, Escucho ofertas por MP)*
14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
14,00 (400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,en mano)
13,55 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (600, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,80 (100, quebractubre, Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

*XX,XX (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios. Escucho ofertas por MP)*
13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado o adriandelgado19@hotmail.com
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.Contactar por mensaje privado.
14,00 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (515, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 150)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
15,10 (330 Atanor, Asturias, en mano y envios. Minimo 100)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

16,16 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Tin Rope (31 Jul 2012)

Nadie lo va a decir?? como se le pira el panchito a algunos...uffff, hay especialistas y tal...

Aprovecho para modificar mi oferta al alza y ordenar precios

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :
14,00 (cantidad a determinar aprox. 200-300, un tecnico preocupado, Valencia, en mano)
14,00 (400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,55 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
*13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)*SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,XX (XXXX, Negociable, Negrofuturo, País Vasco y alrededores)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
XX,XX (100-500 - Rafacoins, Galicia, Escucho ofertas por MP)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado o adriandelgado19@hotmail.com
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.Contactar por mensaje privado.
14,00 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (515, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 150)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
15,10 (330 Atanor, Asturias, en mano y envios. Minimo 100)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
XX,XX (300 Rafacoins, Galicia, en mano y envios. Escucho ofertas por MP)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

16,16 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## un tecnico preocupado (31 Jul 2012)

Me retiro del hilo agradeciendoós a todos la atención recibida y sobretodo a los dos foreros con los que he compartido un agradable encuentro.



> BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :
> 14,00 (400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,mano)
> 13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
> 13,55 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
> ...


----------



## 123456 (1 Ago 2012)

Aunque ahora no compre,sigo este hilo y me gustaría decir que no me gusta la postura de rafacoins que tanto compra como vende y no muestra sus cartas creo que debería ser mas claro y poner su oferta,para eso es un BID ask y no un xx,xx hay otros foreros que también compran y venden y son claros, porque sabemos por cuanto compran y venden.
Rafacoins creo que ese no es el espíritu del hilo, nunca le preguntare sus precios, un saludo


----------



## Tin Rope (1 Ago 2012)

123456 dijo:


> Aunque ahora no compre,sigo este hilo y me gustaría decir que no me gusta la postura de rafacoins que tanto compra como vende y no muestra sus cartas creo que debería ser mas claro y poner su oferta,para eso es un BID ask y no un xx,xx hay otros foreros que también compran y venden y son claros, porque sabemos por cuanto compran y venden.
> Rafacoins creo que ese no es el espíritu del hilo, nunca le preguntare sus precios, un saludo



Encima de todo la dejó en primer lugar. Me permití la licencia de relegar su "oferta" a la última posición. Para eso es la peor postura de todas. Me quedé con las ganas de decir que has dicho tú, pero lo dejé correr.
Un saludo.


----------



## Rafacoins (1 Ago 2012)

Pues si a alguien le interesa, que mediga cuantas quiere y me haga una oferta, si me sirve las vendo y sino me las quedo ya que de verdad me da igual una cosa que otra, esas son mis cartas.
Por lo demás, si es tanto problema, retiro mi oferta y tan amigos, pero no os creais que bajando la oferta de un renglón a otro, o haciéndosela sacar del hilo vais a vender mas, quien les quiera comprar comprará, y quien no, pasara de hacerlo


----------



## bric (1 Ago 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Pues si a alguien le interesa, que mediga cuantas quiere y me haga una oferta, si me sirve las vendo y sino me las quedo ya que de verdad me da igual una cosa que otra, esas son mis cartas.
> Por lo demás, si es tanto problema, retiro mi oferta y tan amigos, pero no os creais que bajando la oferta de un renglón a otro, o haciéndosela sacar del hilo vais a vender mas, quien les quiera comprar comprará, y quien no, pasara de hacerlo



No hace falta que retires nada, eres libre de ofrecer lo que te parezca (tanto para comprar como para vender). 

El problema es que creo que no has entendido el "sentido" de este hilo, que no es otro que poder ver quienes compran o venden y a que precio, de forma ordenada, y si te interesa te pones en contacto con la otra persona y cierras el trato, incluso negociando si se da el caso. 

Pero si empieza a aparecer "ofertas" sin concretar precios (y colocándose en primer lugar) este hilo deja de tener sentido.

No nos enfademos y actuemos con sentido común. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Alxemi (1 Ago 2012)

bric dijo:


> No hace falta que retires nada, eres libre de ofrecer lo que te parezca (tanto para comprar como para vender).
> 
> El problema es que creo que no has entendido el "sentido" de este hilo, que no es otro que poder ver quienes compran o venden y a que precio, de forma ordenada, y si te interesa te pones en contacto con la otra persona y cierras el trato, incluso negociando si se da el caso.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo, esto es un bid-ask, y por definición las ofertas deben estar definidas.

Para ofrecer o negociar, hay otros hilos, por ejemplo este:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ompra-y-venta-de-oro-y-plata-foreros-iii.html

Posicionarse en un bid-ask sin concretar el bid o el ask es hacer competencia desleal a los que si se posicionan, porque siempre cabe la duda de la posición real, que puede cambiar según el trato.

En mi opinion no debería permitirse,

Un saludo.


----------



## olestalkyn (1 Ago 2012)

Hola Negrofuturo y Rafacoins:

Para evitar malentendidos, y dado que yo abrí este hilo como continuación a los anteriores, me permito borrar todos los BID-ASK con XX,XX

Para mayor claridad, edítais y ponéis precios y/o negociáis con los demás. Hay varios foreros con ofertas de compra y de venta definidas, por lo que así evitamos agravios comparativos. Supongo que lo entendéis

Gracias a todos y vamos a lo que vamos 


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

14,00 (400-500,CARTEROREAL,Madrid,mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,55 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado o adriandelgado19@hotmail.com
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.Contactar por mensaje privado.
14,00 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (515, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 150)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
15,10 (330 Atanor, Asturias, en mano y envios. Minimo 100)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

16,16 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Rafacoins (1 Ago 2012)

... y al final la han sacado, hay que ver!
Insisto, borrando anuncios de los demás foreros, no van a vender más. Pero bueno, es sólo una opinión
Por lo demás, sin rencores y todos amigos


----------



## albayalde (1 Ago 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> ... y al final la han sacado, hay que ver!
> Insisto, borrando anuncios de los demás foreros, no van a vender más. Pero bueno, es sólo una opinión
> Por lo demás, sin rencores y todos amigos



Curioso comentario el tuyo,teniendo en cuenta que cuando entraste en foro e hilo por primera vez ,borraste la oferta de compra del troll Gustavo
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...6846-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-del-bde-iii-7.html
Cosa que solo se explica si eres Gustavo el troll, de lo cual yo,prtdonslmrnyr no tengo ninguna duda, desde que llegaste lo único que te has dedicado a hacer es reventar hilos con todos tus multinicks , dandote gracias tu mismo por las sandeces que dices,anunciando tus ventas hasta en la sopa haciendo spam hasta la saciedad,
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari.../330284-hilo-oficial-de-que-valer-esto-3.html
si quieres hacemos recopilacion de todos los multinick que te has creado, eres un auténtico palizas


----------



## Rafacoins (1 Ago 2012)

albayalde dijo:


> Curioso comentario el tuyo,teniendo en cuenta que cuando entraste en foro e hilo por primera vez ,borraste la oferta de compra del troll Gustavo
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...6846-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-del-bde-iii-7.html
> Cosa que solo se explica si eres Gustavo el troll, de lo cual yo,prtdonslmrnyr no tengo ninguna duda, desde que llegaste lo único que te has dedicado a hacer es reventar hilos con todos tus multinicks , dandote gracias tu mismo por las sandeces que dices,anunciando tus ventas hasta en la sopa haciendo spam hasta la saciedad,
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari.../330284-hilo-oficial-de-que-valer-esto-3.html
> si quieres hacemos recopilacion de todos los multinick que te has creado, eres un auténtico palizas



Mira, cuando entre el el foro me acusaste de lo mismo y por respeto no te respondi, porque entre otras cosa, ni sabía de que me hablabas en ese momento. Si borre algun anuncio por error, me disculpe en su momento de la misma forma que me disculpe (y borré hace semanas) en el último hilo que mencionas una anuncio mio que parecía molestar. Esta vez me han dicho que no podia poner el anuncio en éste formato y lo he aceptado sin más.
Por lo demás, siempre he tratado a todos dios en este foro con educación y hasta incluso me hice amigo de varios conforeros. No necesito mas que el nick que utilizo, asi que no acuses a la gente si saber de lo que hablas. Si tienes problemas con un nick, mandale un MP, denuncialo al administrador del foro o llévalo al juzgado, pero no intentes difamar o molestar a los demás porque te aburres.
Muchas gracias


----------



## albayalde (1 Ago 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Mira, cuando entre el el foro me acusaste de lo mismo y por respeto no te respondi, porque entre otras cosa, ni sabía de que me hablabas en ese momento. Si borre algun anuncio por error, me disculpe en su momento de la misma forma que me disculpe (y borré hace semanas) en el último hilo que mencionas una anuncio mio que parecía molestar. Esta vez me han dicho que no podia poner el anuncio en éste formato y lo he aceptado sin más.
> Por lo demás, siempre he tratado a todos dios en este foro con educación y hasta incluso me hice amigo de varios conforeros. No necesito mas que el nick que utilizo, asi que no acuses a la gente si saber de lo que hablas. Si tienes problemas con un nick, mandale un MP, denuncialo al administrador del foro o llévalo al juzgado, pero no intentes difamar o molestar a los demás porque te aburres.
> Muchas gracias




Eres un Troll muy malo, y un palizas , solo te diré que cometes muchos errores , como para mantener tu anonimato, muchisimos, fijate si tengo claro quien eres que te diré que la el acuario que sale debajo en tu foto de ....... esta muy chulo


----------



## CARTEROREAL (1 Ago 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,55 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado o adriandelgado19@hotmail.com
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.Contactar por mensaje privado.
14,00 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (515, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 150)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
15,10 (330 Atanor, Asturias, en mano y envios. Minimo 100)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

16,16 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Rafacoins (2 Ago 2012)

albayalde dijo:


> Eres un Troll muy malo, y un palizas , solo te diré que cometes muchos errores , como para mantener tu anonimato, muchisimos, fijate si tengo claro quien eres que te diré que la el acuario que sale debajo en tu foto de ....... esta muy chulo



Anonimato?. Si claro, porque cuando voy a venderle una moneda a un forero a un bar, llevo una capucha en plan etarra para que no me reconozcan.
El único error que cometí, fue ponerme a hablar con un payaso maleducado que no sabe lo que dice.
PD: No perderé mas tiempo contigo ni molestré mas a los conforeros en éste hilo con éste ridiculo tema, asi que bienvenido a mi humilde colección de ignorados


----------



## albayalde (2 Ago 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Anonimato?. Si claro, porque cuando voy a venderle una moneda a un forero a un bar, llevo una capucha en plan etarra para que no me reconozcan.
> El único error que cometí, fue ponerme a hablar con un payaso maleducado que no sabe lo que dice.
> PD: No perderé mas tiempo contigo ni molestré mas a los conforeros en éste hilo con éste ridiculo tema, asi que bienvenido a mi humilde colección de ignorados



En este pais hay un dicho, y es que se coge antes a un mentiroso que a un cojo,Gustavo Rafael,no te preocupes, yo no te voy a poner en ignorados, no me gusta mirar a otro lado cuando veo a un mentiroso compulsivo que trata de sacar partido mintiendo a la gente, asegurando que sus monedas valen mas de 15 euros en plata, cuando no era cierto, que crea multiniks y se solicita a si mismo si puede venderse unas monedas porque es un gran negocio, para a continuación asegurar que la plata bajará a 4 dolares, pensando que así algún incauto le va a vender sus onzas por cuatro duros.Muy ético por tu parte, el poner en los hilos que a ti te da la gana , enlaces a subastas de monedas,no se si te has fijado , pero esto no es Ebay , aquí la gente dice lo que vende y al precio que lo vende y responde de sus ventas en este mismo foro, no te preocupes, que no volveré a ensuciar este hilo salvo que aparezca algún Rafacrack intentando mentir al personal


----------



## albayalde (5 Ago 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,55 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado o adriandelgado19@hotmail.com
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.Contactar por mensaje privado.
*14,00 (albayalde minimo 50, Coruña y alrededores, envios a cargo del comprador)*
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (515, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 150)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
15,10 (330 Atanor, Asturias, en mano y envios. Minimo 100)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

16,16 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## albayalde (7 Ago 2012)

Retiro lo mio por una temporada
BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,70 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.Contactar por mensaje privado.
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (515, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 150)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
15,10 (330 Atanor, Asturias, en mano y envios. Minimo 100)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

16,16 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## IvanRios_ (8 Ago 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,70 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona y Baix Llobregat en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
12,10(1000 IvanRios_ en mano o gastos de envio a cargo del vendedor)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.Contactar por mensaje privado.
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (515, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 150)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
15,10 (330 Atanor, Asturias, en mano y envios. Minimo 100)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (10000 IvanRios_ enmano oenvio a cargo del comprador)
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

16,16 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Crisis Warrior (8 Ago 2012)

Retiro mi oferta, gracias.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,70 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
12,10(1000 IvanRios_ en mano o gastos de envio a cargo del vendedor)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.Contactar por mensaje privado.
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (515, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 150)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
15,10 (330 Atanor, Asturias, en mano y envios. Minimo 100)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (10000 IvanRios_ enmano oenvio a cargo del comprador)
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

16,16 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## sprinser (8 Ago 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,70 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
12,10(1000 IvanRios_ en mano o gastos de envio a cargo del vendedor)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
14,00 (180) sprinser. Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (515, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 150)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
15,10 (330 Atanor, Asturias, en mano y envios. Minimo 100)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (10000 IvanRios_ enmano oenvio a cargo del comprador)
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

16,16 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos]


----------



## Wolfpack (8 Ago 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

*13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)*
13,70 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (300, 2BigStars, Valencia en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
12,10(1000 IvanRios_ en mano o gastos de envio a cargo del vendedor)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.Contactar por mensaje privado.
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (515, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 150)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
15,10 (330 Atanor, Asturias, en mano y envios. Minimo 100)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (10000 IvanRios_ enmano oenvio a cargo del comprador)
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

16,16 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## 2BigStars (9 Ago 2012)

Retiro mi oferta de compra

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,70 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
12,10(1000 IvanRios_ en mano o gastos de envio a cargo del vendedor)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.Contactar por mensaje privado.
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (515, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 150)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
15,10 (330 Atanor, Asturias, en mano y envios. Minimo 100)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (10000 IvanRios_ enmano oenvio a cargo del comprador)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

16,16 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (12 Ago 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :
13 (25, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, en mano o envio pago yo)
13,70 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
12,10(1000 IvanRios_ en mano o gastos de envio a cargo del vendedor)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.Contactar por mensaje privado.
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (515, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 150)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
15,10 (330 Atanor, Asturias, en mano y envios. Minimo 100)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (10000 IvanRios_ enmano oenvio a cargo del comprador)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

16,16 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## vigobay (12 Ago 2012)

*EDITO tras la respuesta de nuestro amigo troll que por supuesto no se merece un mensaje nuevo. Independientemente de que lo podamos pasar a ignorados yo ya lo voy a reportar por lo que está haciendo. Pero mejor que lo hagamos varios para asegurar el baneo de este impresentable. Ejemplo de hilos que está ensuciando para que podáis dar el reporte:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-ask-compra-venta-oro-bullion-foreros-11.html 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ra-y-venta-de-oro-y-plata-foreros-iii-75.html 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...846-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-del-bde-iii-21.html 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-chollazo-increible-altisimo-numismatico.html 

*

Queridos compañeros, 

En estos momentos no tengo ofertas en el bid ask y por ello me permito poner el hilo en orden(que no se crea que es por eliminar competencia) ya que teníamos a HUMANO DE PLATA que había cometido un error en la posición de su oferta de compra y por otro lado a quien ya sabéis (nuestro Troll favorito) anunciando que tenía 10000 monedas para vender a 18 Euros. Propongo que si vuelve a enmierdar este hilo hacer una solicitud de baneo por parte de todos. No le dejemos que haga lo mismo que con los demás hilos que está estropeando.

Siento no haber podido contenerme pero es que me "dolían los hojos" de verlo.

13,70 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13 (25, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, en mano o envio pago yo)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
12,10(1000 IvanRios_ en mano o gastos de envio a cargo del vendedor)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.Contactar por mensaje privado.
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (515, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 150)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
15,10 (330 Atanor, Asturias, en mano y envios. Minimo 100)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

16,16 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos[/QUOTE]


----------



## Arraez (12 Ago 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> Queridos compañeros,
> 
> En estos momentos no tengo ofertas en el bid ask y por ello me permito poner el hilo en orden(que no se crea que es por eliminar competencia) ya que teníamos a HUMANO DE PLATA que había cometido un error en la posición de su oferta de compra y por otro lado a quien ya sabéis (nuestro Troll favorito) anunciando que tenía 10000 monedas para vender a 18 Euros. Propongo que si vuelve a enmierdar este hilo hacer una solicitud de baneo por parte de todos. No le dejemos que haga lo mismo que con los demás hilos que está estropeando.
> 
> Siento no haber podido contenerme pero es que me "dolían los hojos" de verlo.



La oferta de compra de 1000 a 12,10 también es de risa... xD


----------



## olestalkyn (12 Ago 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,70 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13 (25, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, en mano o envio pago yo)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
12,10(1000 IvanRios_ en mano o gastos de envio a cargo del vendedor)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
13,95 (350, olestalkyn, Madrid. Mínimo 100)
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.Contactar por mensaje privado.
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
15,10 (330 Atanor, Asturias, en mano y envios. Minimo 100)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

16,16 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## IvanRios_ (12 Ago 2012)

*Ya esta de nuevo la chupipandi manipulando ¿que quieres que te venda mis 10000 monedas al precio que tu quieres comprarlas , menudo manipulador estas hecho , si quieres me las compras al precio que he puesto .
¿por que borras mis ofertas ? cara dura.

Actualizo y si seguís acosándome seguiré denunciando lo que hacéis.*





olestalkyn dijo:


> BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
> 
> 13,70 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
> 13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
> ...





*Asi queda sin las manipulaciones de la chupipandi*



BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,70 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13 (25, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, en mano o envio pago yo)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
12,10(1000 IvanRios_ en mano o gastos de envio a cargo del vendedor)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
13,95 (350, olestalkyn, Madrid. Mínimo 100)
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.Contactar por mensaje privado.
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
15,10 (330 Atanor, Asturias, en mano y envios. Minimo 100)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (10000 IvanRios_ enmano oenvio a cargo del comprador)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

16,16 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## vigobay (12 Ago 2012)

Actualizo hilo por los errores anteriores cometidos por un forero en post anterior y agradecería que si se repiten esos errores otros foreros hagan igual.


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,70 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13 (25, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, en mano o envio pago yo)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
13,95 (350, olestalkyn, Madrid. Mínimo 100)
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.Contactar por mensaje privado.
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
15,10 (330 Atanor, Asturias, en mano y envios. Minimo 100)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

16,16 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos[/QUOTE]


----------



## IvanRios_ (12 Ago 2012)

*Actualizo por la malipulacion del chupipandista vigobay al que no le gusta la competencia y borra mis ofertas para manipular precios a su gusto*


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,70 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13 (25, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, en mano o envio pago yo)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
12,10(1000 IvanRios_ en mano o gastos de envio a cargo del vendedor)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
13,95 (350, olestalkyn, Madrid. Mínimo 100)
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.Contactar por mensaje privado.
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
15,10 (330 Atanor, Asturias, en mano y envios. Minimo 100)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (10000 IvanRios_ enmano oenvio a cargo del comprador)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

16,16 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos[/QUOTE]
__________________


----------



## Arraez (12 Ago 2012)

Actualizo hilo por los errores anteriores cometidos por un forero en post anterior y agradecería que si se repiten esos errores otros foreros hagan igual.


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,70 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13 (25, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, en mano o envio pago yo)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
13,95 (350, olestalkyn, Madrid. Mínimo 100)
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.Contactar por mensaje privado.
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
15,10 (330 Atanor, Asturias, en mano y envios. Minimo 100)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

16,16 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (12 Ago 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,70 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
13,95 (350, olestalkyn, Madrid. Mínimo 100)
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.Contactar por mensaje privado.
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
15,10 (330 Atanor, Asturias, en mano y envios. Minimo 100)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A: 

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

16,16 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Atanor (17 Ago 2012)

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

*13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano*)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
13,95 (350, olestalkyn, Madrid. Mínimo 100)
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.Contactar por mensaje privado.
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:*

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:*

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

*ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:*

16,16 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## olestalkyn (18 Ago 2012)

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
*13,90 (350, olestalkyn, Madrid. Mínimo 100)*
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.Contactar por mensaje privado.
14,00 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:*

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:*

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

*ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:*

16,16 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. También sueltas negociable). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## adrian2408 (18 Ago 2012)

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
13,90 (350, olestalkyn, Madrid. Mínimo 100)
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.Contactar por mensaje privado.
*14,25 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)*
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:*

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:*

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

*ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:*

16,16 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. También sueltas negociable). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sauron1972 (21 Ago 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
*13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)*
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
13,90 (350, olestalkyn, Madrid. Mínimo 100)
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.Contactar por mensaje privado.
14,25 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

16,16 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. También sueltas negociable). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos[/QUOTE]


----------



## Surfer (21 Ago 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
*13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)*
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
13,90 (350, olestalkyn, Madrid. Mínimo 100)
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.Contactar por mensaje privado.
14,25 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

16,16 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. También sueltas negociable). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos.


----------



## sprinser (21 Ago 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
*13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)*
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
13,90 (350, olestalkyn, Madrid. Mínimo 100)
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
14,25 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

16,16 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. También sueltas negociable). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos.


----------



## olestalkyn (21 Ago 2012)

Actualizo. Gracias

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
14,20 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid. Mínimo 100)
14,25 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS:

16,16 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. También sueltas negociable). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos.


----------



## apeche2000 (22 Ago 2012)

Actualizo con oferta monedas de 2000

Actualizo. Gracias

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
14,20 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid. Mínimo 100)
14,25 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

*15 a 18 segun modelo y estado de conservacion (hasta 20 series completas de LAS 8 monedas de 2000 que se acuñaron=160 monedas. Apeche2000 , En mano en valencia, sino me desplazo o pago envío)
NOTAS:
-No me importa que tenga pátina o que no vayan en la bolsa original pero no acepto monedas con oxidaciones fuertes en cantos o puntos oscuros muy visibles).
-Si no quieres Euros ofrezco parte o todo el pago en monedas de 12 euros, oro o Francos suizos (a negociar)
*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 12 euros):

16,16 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. También sueltas negociable). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos.


----------



## olestalkyn (23 Ago 2012)

Actualizo. Gracias

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
14,25 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid. Mínimo 100)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

15 a 18 segun modelo y estado de conservacion (hasta 20 series completas de LAS 8 monedas de 2000 que se acuñaron=160 monedas. Apeche2000 , En mano en valencia, sino me desplazo o pago envío)
NOTAS:
-No me importa que tenga pátina o que no vayan en la bolsa original pero no acepto monedas con oxidaciones fuertes en cantos o puntos oscuros muy visibles).
-Si no quieres Euros ofrezco parte o todo el pago en monedas de 12 euros, oro o Francos suizos (a negociar)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 12 euros):

16,61 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. También sueltas negociable). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos


----------



## Surfer (23 Ago 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
14,25 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid. Mínimo 100)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 12 euros):

16,61 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. También sueltas negociable). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 2000 pesetas):

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

15 a 18 segun modelo y estado de conservacion (hasta 20 series completas de LAS 8 monedas de 2000 que se acuñaron=160 monedas. Apeche2000 , En mano en valencia, sino me desplazo o pago envío)
NOTAS:
-No me importa que tenga pátina o que no vayan en la bolsa original pero no acepto monedas con oxidaciones fuertes en cantos o puntos oscuros muy visibles).
-Si no quieres Euros ofrezco parte o todo el pago en monedas de 12 euros, oro o Francos suizos (a negociar)



*** falta saber si el BID ESPECIAL coleccionistas 2000 pesetas es a nombre de humano de plata o de apeche2000


----------



## adrian2408 (23 Ago 2012)

actualizo

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
*14,25 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)*
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid. Mínimo 100)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 12 euros):

16,61 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. También sueltas negociable). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 2000 pesetas):

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

15 a 18 segun modelo y estado de conservacion (hasta 20 series completas de LAS 8 monedas de 2000 que se acuñaron=160 monedas. Apeche2000 , En mano en valencia, sino me desplazo o pago envío)
NOTAS:
-No me importa que tenga pátina o que no vayan en la bolsa original pero no acepto monedas con oxidaciones fuertes en cantos o puntos oscuros muy visibles).
-Si no quieres Euros ofrezco parte o todo el pago en monedas de 12 euros, oro o Francos suizos (a negociar)



*** falta saber si el BID ESPECIAL coleccionistas 2000 pesetas es a nombre de humano de plata o de apeche2000


----------



## olestalkyn (23 Ago 2012)

Actualizo. Gracias

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
14,25 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid.)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 12 euros):

16,61 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. También sueltas negociable). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 2000 pesetas):

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

15 a 18 segun modelo y estado de conservacion (hasta 20 series completas de LAS 8 monedas de 2000 que se acuñaron=160 monedas. Apeche2000 , En mano en valencia, sino me desplazo o pago envío)
NOTAS:
-No me importa que tenga pátina o que no vayan en la bolsa original pero no acepto monedas con oxidaciones fuertes en cantos o puntos oscuros muy visibles).
-Si no quieres Euros ofrezco parte o todo el pago en monedas de 12 euros, oro o Francos suizos (a negociar)



*** falta saber si el BID ESPECIAL coleccionistas 2000 pesetas es a nombre de humano de plata o de apeche2000


----------



## tresbolillo (24 Ago 2012)

Actualizo con mi venta

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
*14,00 (100 tresbolillo, Sevilla, en mano y envios)*
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
14,25 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid.)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 12 euros):

16,61 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. También sueltas negociable). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 2000 pesetas):

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

15 a 18 segun modelo y estado de conservacion (hasta 20 series completas de LAS 8 monedas de 2000 que se acuñaron=160 monedas. Apeche2000 , En mano en valencia, sino me desplazo o pago envío)
NOTAS:
-No me importa que tenga pátina o que no vayan en la bolsa original pero no acepto monedas con oxidaciones fuertes en cantos o puntos oscuros muy visibles).
-Si no quieres Euros ofrezco parte o todo el pago en monedas de 12 euros, oro o Francos suizos (a negociar)



*** falta saber si el BID ESPECIAL coleccionistas 2000 pesetas es a nombre de humano de plata o de apeche2000


----------



## BaNGo (24 Ago 2012)

Actualizo

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 500, BaNGo, Bilbao y alrededores)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
14,00 (100 tresbolillo, Sevilla, en mano y envios)
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
14,25 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,41 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid.)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 12 euros):

16,61 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. También sueltas negociable). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 2000 pesetas):

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

15 a 18 segun modelo y estado de conservacion (hasta 20 series completas de LAS 8 monedas de 2000 que se acuñaron=160 monedas. Apeche2000 , En mano en valencia, sino me desplazo o pago envío)
NOTAS:
-No me importa que tenga pátina o que no vayan en la bolsa original pero no acepto monedas con oxidaciones fuertes en cantos o puntos oscuros muy visibles).
-Si no quieres Euros ofrezco parte o todo el pago en monedas de 12 euros, oro o Francos suizos (a negociar)



*** falta saber si el BID ESPECIAL coleccionistas 2000 pesetas es a nombre de humano de plata o de apeche2000


----------



## olestalkyn (25 Ago 2012)

Actualizo

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,10 (hasta 500, BaNGo, Bilbao y alrededores)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
14,00 (100 tresbolillo, Sevilla, en mano y envios)
14,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
14,25 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
16,00 (300, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga. Disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010. Mínimo 100)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 2000 pesetas):

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

15 a 18 segun modelo y estado de conservacion (hasta 20 series completas de LAS 8 monedas de 2000 que se acuñaron=160 monedas. Apeche2000 , En mano en valencia, sino me desplazo o pago envío)
NOTAS:
-No me importa que tenga pátina o que no vayan en la bolsa original pero no acepto monedas con oxidaciones fuertes en cantos o puntos oscuros muy visibles).
-Si no quieres Euros ofrezco parte o todo el pago en monedas de 12 euros, oro o Francos suizos (a negociar)



*** falta saber si el BID ESPECIAL coleccionistas 2000 pesetas es a nombre de humano de plata o de apeche2000


----------



## jjjval (25 Ago 2012)

Actualizo

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (hasta 500, BaNGo, Bilbao y alrededores)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
14,00 (100 tresbolillo, Sevilla, en mano y envios)
14,25 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
16,00 (300, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga. Disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010. Mínimo 100)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 2000 pesetas):

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

15 a 18 segun modelo y estado de conservacion (hasta 20 series completas de LAS 8 monedas de 2000 que se acuñaron=160 monedas. Apeche2000 , En mano en valencia, sino me desplazo o pago envío)
NOTAS:
-No me importa que tenga pátina o que no vayan en la bolsa original pero no acepto monedas con oxidaciones fuertes en cantos o puntos oscuros muy visibles).€€
-Si no quieres Euros ofrezco parte o todo el pago en monedas de 12 euros, oro o Francos suizos (a negociar)



*** falta saber si el BID ESPECIAL coleccionistas 2000 pesetas es a nombre de humano de plata o de apeche2000


----------



## BaNGo (28 Ago 2012)

Actualizo

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
*13,70 (hasta 500, BaNGo, Bilbao y alrededores)*
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
14,00 (100 tresbolillo, Sevilla, en mano y envios)
14,25 (400,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
16,00 (300, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga. Disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010. Mínimo 100)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 2000 pesetas):

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

15 a 18 segun modelo y estado de conservacion (hasta 20 series completas de LAS 8 monedas de 2000 que se acuñaron=160 monedas. Apeche2000 , En mano en valencia, sino me desplazo o pago envío)
NOTAS:
-No me importa que tenga pátina o que no vayan en la bolsa original pero no acepto monedas con oxidaciones fuertes en cantos o puntos oscuros muy visibles).€€
-Si no quieres Euros ofrezco parte o todo el pago en monedas de 12 euros, oro o Francos suizos (a negociar)

*** falta saber si el BID ESPECIAL coleccionistas 2000 pesetas es a nombre de humano de plata o de apeche2000


----------



## adrian2408 (29 Ago 2012)

Actualizo precio

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,70 (hasta 500, BaNGo, Bilbao y alrededores)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
14,00 (100 tresbolillo, Sevilla, en mano y envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
*15,00 (200,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)*
16,00 (300, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga. Disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010. Mínimo 100)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 2000 pesetas):

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

15 a 18 segun modelo y estado de conservacion (hasta 20 series completas de LAS 8 monedas de 2000 que se acuñaron=160 monedas. Apeche2000 , En mano en valencia, sino me desplazo o pago envío)
NOTAS:
-No me importa que tenga pátina o que no vayan en la bolsa original pero no acepto monedas con oxidaciones fuertes en cantos o puntos oscuros muy visibles).€€
-Si no quieres Euros ofrezco parte o todo el pago en monedas de 12 euros, oro o Francos suizos (a negociar)

*** falta saber si el BID ESPECIAL coleccionistas 2000 pesetas es a nombre de humano de plata o de apeche2000


----------



## Alxemi (31 Ago 2012)

Actualizo precio

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 500, BaNGo, Bilbao y alrededores)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
*13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)*
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
14,00 (100 tresbolillo, Sevilla, en mano y envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
15,00 (200,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
16,00 (300, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga. Disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010. Mínimo 100)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 2000 pesetas):

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

15 a 18 segun modelo y estado de conservacion (hasta 20 series completas de LAS 8 monedas de 2000 que se acuñaron=160 monedas. Apeche2000 , En mano en valencia, sino me desplazo o pago envío)
NOTAS:
-No me importa que tenga pátina o que no vayan en la bolsa original pero no acepto monedas con oxidaciones fuertes en cantos o puntos oscuros muy visibles).€€
-Si no quieres Euros ofrezco parte o todo el pago en monedas de 12 euros, oro o Francos suizos (a negociar)

*** falta saber si el BID ESPECIAL coleccionistas 2000 pesetas es a nombre de humano de plata o de apeche2000


----------



## tintigorri (31 Ago 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
*13,60(200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)*
13,55 (hasta 500, BaNGo, Bilbao y alrededores)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
*13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)*
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
14,00 (100 tresbolillo, Sevilla, en mano y envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
15,00 (200,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
16,00 (300, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga. Disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010. Mínimo 100)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 2000 pesetas):

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

15 a 18 segun modelo y estado de conservacion (hasta 20 series completas de LAS 8 monedas de 2000 que se acuñaron=160 monedas. Apeche2000 , En mano en valencia, sino me desplazo o pago envío)
NOTAS:
-No me importa que tenga pátina o que no vayan en la bolsa original pero no acepto monedas con oxidaciones fuertes en cantos o puntos oscuros muy visibles).€€
-Si no quieres Euros ofrezco parte o todo el pago en monedas de 12 euros, oro o Francos suizos (a negociar)

*** falta saber si el BID ESPECIAL coleccionistas 2000 pesetas es a nombre de humano de plata o de apeche2000[/QUOTE]


----------



## BaNGo (31 Ago 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
*13,65 (hasta 500, BaNGo, Bilbao y alrededores)*
13,60(200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
14,00 (100 tresbolillo, Sevilla, en mano y envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
14,99 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
15,00 (200,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
16,00 (300, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga. Disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010. Mínimo 100)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 2000 pesetas):

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

15 a 18 segun modelo y estado de conservacion (hasta 20 series completas de LAS 8 monedas de 2000 que se acuñaron=160 monedas. Apeche2000 , En mano en valencia, sino me desplazo o pago envío)
NOTAS:
-No me importa que tenga pátina o que no vayan en la bolsa original pero no acepto monedas con oxidaciones fuertes en cantos o puntos oscuros muy visibles).€€
-Si no quieres Euros ofrezco parte o todo el pago en monedas de 12 euros, oro o Francos suizos (a negociar)

*** falta saber si el BID ESPECIAL coleccionistas 2000 pesetas es a nombre de humano de plata o de apeche2000


----------



## Arraez (31 Ago 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,65 (hasta 500, BaNGo, Bilbao y alrededores) Competencia Bizkaina
13,60(200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
14,00 (100 tresbolillo, Sevilla, en mano y envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (200,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (300, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga. Disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010. Mínimo 100)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 2000 pesetas):

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

15 a 18 segun modelo y estado de conservacion (hasta 20 series completas de LAS 8 monedas de 2000 que se acuñaron=160 monedas. Apeche2000 , En mano en valencia, sino me desplazo o pago envío)
NOTAS:
-No me importa que tenga pátina o que no vayan en la bolsa original pero no acepto monedas con oxidaciones fuertes en cantos o puntos oscuros muy visibles).€€
-Si no quieres Euros ofrezco parte o todo el pago en monedas de 12 euros, oro o Francos suizos (a negociar)

*** falta saber si el BID ESPECIAL coleccionistas 2000 pesetas es a nombre de humano de plata o de apeche2000


----------



## heypericles (1 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,65 (hasta 500, BaNGo, Bilbao y alrededores) Competencia Bizkaina
13,60(200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
*14,00 (150 Heypericles, Madrid, en mano)*
14,00 (100 tresbolillo, Sevilla, en mano y envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (200,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (300, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga. Disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010. Mínimo 100)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 2000 pesetas):

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

15 a 18 segun modelo y estado de conservacion (hasta 20 series completas de LAS 8 monedas de 2000 que se acuñaron=160 monedas. Apeche2000 , En mano en valencia, sino me desplazo o pago envío)
NOTAS:
-No me importa que tenga pátina o que no vayan en la bolsa original pero no acepto monedas con oxidaciones fuertes en cantos o puntos oscuros muy visibles).€€
-Si no quieres Euros ofrezco parte o todo el pago en monedas de 12 euros, oro o Francos suizos (a negociar)

*** falta saber si el BID ESPECIAL coleccionistas 2000 pesetas es a nombre de humano de plata o de apeche2000


----------



## scratch (1 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,65 (hasta 500, BaNGo, Bilbao y alrededores) Competencia Bizkaina
13,60(200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
*13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)*
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59) romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado.
14,00 (150 Heypericles, Madrid, en mano)
14,00 (100 tresbolillo, Sevilla, en mano y envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (200,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (300, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga. Disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010. Mínimo 100)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 2000 pesetas):

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

15 a 18 segun modelo y estado de conservacion (hasta 20 series completas de LAS 8 monedas de 2000 que se acuñaron=160 monedas. Apeche2000 , En mano en valencia, sino me desplazo o pago envío)
NOTAS:
-No me importa que tenga pátina o que no vayan en la bolsa original pero no acepto monedas con oxidaciones fuertes en cantos o puntos oscuros muy visibles).€€
-Si no quieres Euros ofrezco parte o todo el pago en monedas de 12 euros, oro o Francos suizos (a negociar)

*** falta saber si el BID ESPECIAL coleccionistas 2000 pesetas es a nombre de humano de plata o de apeche2000


----------



## BaNGo (3 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

*14,00 (hasta 500, BaNGo, Bilbao y alrededores)*
13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 ( Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59 romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado).
14,00 (150 Heypericles, Madrid, en mano)
14,00 (100 tresbolillo, Sevilla, en mano y envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (200,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (300, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga. Disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010. Mínimo 100)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 2000 pesetas):

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

15 a 18 segun modelo y estado de conservacion (hasta 20 series completas de LAS 8 monedas de 2000 que se acuñaron=160 monedas. Apeche2000 , En mano en valencia, sino me desplazo o pago envío)
NOTAS:
-No me importa que tenga pátina o que no vayan en la bolsa original pero no acepto monedas con oxidaciones fuertes en cantos o puntos oscuros muy visibles).€€
-Si no quieres Euros ofrezco parte o todo el pago en monedas de 12 euros, oro o Francos suizos (a negociar)

*** falta saber si el BID ESPECIAL coleccionistas 2000 pesetas es a nombre de humano de plata o de apeche2000


----------



## Comtat_Gran (3 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

*14,00 (10, Comtat_gran, via correo certificado a mi cargo)*
14,00 (hasta 500, BaNGo, Bilbao y alrededores)
13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 ( Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59 romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado).
14,00 (150 Heypericles, Madrid, en mano)
14,00 (100 tresbolillo, Sevilla, en mano y envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (200,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (300, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga. Disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010. Mínimo 100)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 2000 pesetas):

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

15 a 18 segun modelo y estado de conservacion (hasta 20 series completas de LAS 8 monedas de 2000 que se acuñaron=160 monedas. Apeche2000 , En mano en valencia, sino me desplazo o pago envío)
NOTAS:
-No me importa que tenga pátina o que no vayan en la bolsa original pero no acepto monedas con oxidaciones fuertes en cantos o puntos oscuros muy visibles).€€
-Si no quieres Euros ofrezco parte o todo el pago en monedas de 12 euros, oro o Francos suizos (a negociar)

*** falta saber si el BID ESPECIAL coleccionistas 2000 pesetas es a nombre de humano de plata o de apeche2000


----------



## kboom (3 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (10, Comtat_gran, via correo certificado a mi cargo)
14,00 (hasta 500, BaNGo, Bilbao y alrededores)
13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 ( Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

*13,40 (300 kboom, Sevilla en mano (Envíos consultar).*
13,50 (59 romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado).
*14,00 (200 kboom, Sevilla en mano (Envíos consultar)*
14,00 (150 Heypericles, Madrid, en mano)
14,00 (100 tresbolillo, Sevilla, en mano y envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (200,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (300, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga. Disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010. Mínimo 100)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 2000 pesetas):

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

15 a 18 segun modelo y estado de conservacion (hasta 20 series completas de LAS 8 monedas de 2000 que se acuñaron=160 monedas. Apeche2000 , En mano en valencia, sino me desplazo o pago envío)
NOTAS:
-No me importa que tenga pátina o que no vayan en la bolsa original pero no acepto monedas con oxidaciones fuertes en cantos o puntos oscuros muy visibles).€€
-Si no quieres Euros ofrezco parte o todo el pago en monedas de 12 euros, oro o Francos suizos (a negociar)

*** falta saber si el BID ESPECIAL coleccionistas 2000 pesetas es a nombre de humano de plata o de apeche2000


----------



## BaNGo (3 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (10, Comtat_gran, via correo certificado a mi cargo)
13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 ( Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,40 (300 kboom, Sevilla en mano (Envíos consultar)
13,50 (59 romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado).
14,00 (200 kboom, Sevilla en mano (Envíos consultar)
14,00 (150 Heypericles, Madrid, en mano)
14,00 (100 tresbolillo, Sevilla, en mano y envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (200,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (300, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga. Disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010. Mínimo 100)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 2000 pesetas):

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

15 a 18 segun modelo y estado de conservacion (hasta 20 series completas de LAS 8 monedas de 2000 que se acuñaron=160 monedas. Apeche2000 , En mano en valencia, sino me desplazo o pago envío)
NOTAS:
-No me importa que tenga pátina o que no vayan en la bolsa original pero no acepto monedas con oxidaciones fuertes en cantos o puntos oscuros muy visibles).€€
-Si no quieres Euros ofrezco parte o todo el pago en monedas de 12 euros, oro o Francos suizos (a negociar)

*** falta saber si el BID ESPECIAL coleccionistas 2000 pesetas es a nombre de humano de plata o de apeche2000


----------



## olestalkyn (4 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (10, Comtat_gran, via correo certificado a mi cargo)
13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 ( Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,40 (300 kboom, Sevilla en mano (Envíos consultar)
13,50 (59 romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado).
14,00 (200 kboom, Sevilla en mano (Envíos consultar)
14,00 (150 Heypericles, Madrid, en mano)
14,00 (100 tresbolillo, Sevilla, en mano y envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (200,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
*15,51 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)*
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
*16,16 (300, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos. Colecciones o disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010 a elegir según disponibilidad.)*
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 2000 pesetas):

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

15 a 18 segun modelo y estado de conservacion (hasta 20 series completas de LAS 8 monedas de 2000 que se acuñaron=160 monedas. Apeche2000 , En mano en valencia, sino me desplazo o pago envío)
NOTAS:
-No me importa que tenga pátina o que no vayan en la bolsa original pero no acepto monedas con oxidaciones fuertes en cantos o puntos oscuros muy visibles).€€
-Si no quieres Euros ofrezco parte o todo el pago en monedas de 12 euros, oro o Francos suizos (a negociar)

*** falta saber si el BID ESPECIAL coleccionistas 2000 pesetas es a nombre de humano de plata o de apeche2000[/QUOTE]


----------



## kboom (4 Sep 2012)

Actualizo. Gracias.


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (10, Comtat_gran, via correo certificado a mi cargo)
13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 ( Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59 romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado).
14,00 (150 Heypericles, Madrid, en mano)
14,00 (100 tresbolillo, Sevilla, en mano y envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (200,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
15,51 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,16 (300, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos. Colecciones o disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010 a elegir según disponibilidad.)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 2000 pesetas):

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

15 a 18 segun modelo y estado de conservacion (hasta 20 series completas de LAS 8 monedas de 2000 que se acuñaron=160 monedas. Apeche2000 , En mano en valencia, sino me desplazo o pago envío)
NOTAS:
-No me importa que tenga pátina o que no vayan en la bolsa original pero no acepto monedas con oxidaciones fuertes en cantos o puntos oscuros muy visibles).€€
-Si no quieres Euros ofrezco parte o todo el pago en monedas de 12 euros, oro o Francos suizos (a negociar)

*** falta saber si el BID ESPECIAL coleccionistas 2000 pesetas es a nombre de humano de plata o de apeche2000[/QUOTE]


----------



## chak4l (4 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (10, Comtat_gran, via correo certificado a mi cargo)
13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 ( Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59 romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado).
14,00 (150 Heypericles, Madrid, en mano)
14,00 (100 tresbolillo, Sevilla, en mano y envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
15,00 (200,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
15,51 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
15,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,16 (300, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos. Colecciones o disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010 a elegir según disponibilidad.)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 2000 pesetas):

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

15 a 18 segun modelo y estado de conservacion (hasta 20 series completas de LAS 8 monedas de 2000 que se acuñaron=160 monedas. Apeche2000 , En mano en valencia, sino me desplazo o pago envío)
NOTAS:
-No me importa que tenga pátina o que no vayan en la bolsa original pero no acepto monedas con oxidaciones fuertes en cantos o puntos oscuros muy visibles).€€
-Si no quieres Euros ofrezco parte o todo el pago en monedas de 12 euros, oro o Francos suizos (a negociar)

*** falta saber si el BID ESPECIAL coleccionistas 2000 pesetas es a nombre de humano de plata o de apeche2000


----------



## Comtat_Gran (4 Sep 2012)

Actualizo:


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 ( Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59 romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado).
14,00 (150 Heypericles, Madrid, en mano)
14,00 (100 tresbolillo, Sevilla, en mano y envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (200,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
15,51 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,16 (300, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos. Colecciones o disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010 a elegir según disponibilidad.)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 2000 pesetas):

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

15 a 18 segun modelo y estado de conservacion (hasta 20 series completas de LAS 8 monedas de 2000 que se acuñaron=160 monedas. Apeche2000 , En mano en valencia, sino me desplazo o pago envío)
NOTAS:
-No me importa que tenga pátina o que no vayan en la bolsa original pero no acepto monedas con oxidaciones fuertes en cantos o puntos oscuros muy visibles).€€
-Si no quieres Euros ofrezco parte o todo el pago en monedas de 12 euros, oro o Francos suizos (a negociar)

*** falta saber si el BID ESPECIAL coleccionistas 2000 pesetas es a nombre de humano de plata o de apeche2000


----------



## apeche2000 (4 Sep 2012)

Actualizo:


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 ( Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59 romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado).
14,00 (150 Heypericles, Madrid, en mano)
14,00 (100 tresbolillo, Sevilla, en mano y envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (200,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
15,51 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,16 (300, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos. Colecciones o disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010 a elegir según disponibilidad.)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 2000 pesetas):

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

15 a 20 segun modelo y estado de conservacion precio a negociar segun cantidad (hasta 20 series completas de LAS 8 monedas de 2000 que se acuñaron=160 monedas. Apeche2000 , En mano en valencia, sino me desplazo o pago envío)
NOTAS:
-No me importa que tenga pátina o que no vayan en la bolsa original pero no acepto monedas con oxidaciones fuertes en cantos o puntos oscuros muy visibles).€€
-Si no quieres Euros ofrezco parte o todo el pago en monedas de 12 euros, oro o Francos suizos (a negociar)


----------



## BaNGo (5 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
*13,70 (200, BaNGo, Bilbao y alrededores en mano)*
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59 romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado).
14,00 (150 Heypericles, Madrid, en mano)
14,00 (100 tresbolillo, Sevilla, en mano y envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (200,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
15,51 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,16 (300, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos. Colecciones o disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010 a elegir según disponibilidad.)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 2000 pesetas):

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

15 a 20 segun modelo y estado de conservacion precio a negociar segun cantidad (hasta 20 series completas de LAS 8 monedas de 2000 que se acuñaron=160 monedas. Apeche2000 , En mano en valencia, sino me desplazo o pago envío)
NOTAS:
-No me importa que tenga pátina o que no vayan en la bolsa original pero no acepto monedas con oxidaciones fuertes en cantos o puntos oscuros muy visibles).€€
-Si no quieres Euros ofrezco parte o todo el pago en monedas de 12 euros, oro o Francos suizos (a negociar)


----------



## mosquin1 (6 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,70 (200, BaNGo, Bilbao y alrededores en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59 romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado).
14,00 (150 Heypericles, Madrid, en mano)
14,00 (100 tresbolillo, Sevilla, en mano y envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
*14,70 (paquete original del Banco de España de 500, mosquin1, Valladolid y envios por SEUR a cuenta del comprador)*
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (200,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
15,51 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,16 (300, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos. Colecciones o disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010 a elegir según disponibilidad.)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 2000 pesetas):

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

15 a 20 segun modelo y estado de conservacion precio a negociar segun cantidad (hasta 20 series completas de LAS 8 monedas de 2000 que se acuñaron=160 monedas. Apeche2000 , En mano en valencia, sino me desplazo o pago envío)
NOTAS:
-No me importa que tenga pátina o que no vayan en la bolsa original pero no acepto monedas con oxidaciones fuertes en cantos o puntos oscuros muy visibles).€€
-Si no quieres Euros ofrezco parte o todo el pago en monedas de 12 euros, oro o Francos suizos (a negociar)


----------



## heypericles (6 Sep 2012)

*heypericles retira su oferta (vendidas)*

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,70 (200, BaNGo, Bilbao y alrededores en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,60 (hasta 500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59 romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado).
14,00 (100 tresbolillo, Sevilla, en mano y envios)
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (paquete original del Banco de España de 500, mosquin1, Valladolid y envios por SEUR a cuenta del comprador)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (200,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
15,51 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,16 (300, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos. Colecciones o disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010 a elegir según disponibilidad.)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 2000 pesetas):

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

15 a 20 segun modelo y estado de conservacion precio a negociar segun cantidad (hasta 20 series completas de LAS 8 monedas de 2000 que se acuñaron=160 monedas. Apeche2000 , En mano en valencia, sino me desplazo o pago envío)
NOTAS:
-No me importa que tenga pátina o que no vayan en la bolsa original pero no acepto monedas con oxidaciones fuertes en cantos o puntos oscuros muy visibles).€€
-Si no quieres Euros ofrezco parte o todo el pago en monedas de 12 euros, oro o Francos suizos (a negociar)


----------



## tresbolillo (6 Sep 2012)

de momento, me retiro de la venta!



heypericles dijo:


> BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
> 
> 13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
> 13,70 (200, BaNGo, Bilbao y alrededores en mano)
> ...


----------



## japiluser (6 Sep 2012)

Actualizo


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,70 (200, BaNGo, Bilbao y alrededores en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59 romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado).
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (paquete original del Banco de España de 500, mosquin1, Valladolid y envios por SEUR a cuenta del comprador)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (200,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
15,51 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,16 (300, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos. Colecciones o disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010 a elegir según disponibilidad.)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 2000 pesetas):

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

15 a 20 segun modelo y estado de conservacion precio a negociar segun cantidad (hasta 20 series completas de LAS 8 monedas de 2000 que se acuñaron=160 monedas. Apeche2000 , En mano en valencia, sino me desplazo o pago envío)
NOTAS:
-No me importa que tenga pátina o que no vayan en la bolsa original pero no acepto monedas con oxidaciones fuertes en cantos o puntos oscuros muy visibles).€€
-Si no quieres Euros ofrezco parte o todo el pago en monedas de 12 euros, oro o Francos suizos (a negociar)


----------



## olestalkyn (6 Sep 2012)

Actualizo


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,70 (200, BaNGo, Bilbao y alrededores en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (200, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59 romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado).
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (paquete original del Banco de España de 500, mosquin1, Valladolid y envios por SEUR a cuenta del comprador)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (200,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
15,51 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
*16,61 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos. Colecciones o disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010 a elegir según cantidad.)*
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 2000 pesetas):

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

15 a 20 segun modelo y estado de conservacion precio a negociar segun cantidad (hasta 20 series completas de LAS 8 monedas de 2000 que se acuñaron=160 monedas. Apeche2000 , En mano en valencia, sino me desplazo o pago envío)
NOTAS:
-No me importa que tenga pátina o que no vayan en la bolsa original pero no acepto monedas con oxidaciones fuertes en cantos o puntos oscuros muy visibles).€€
-Si no quieres Euros ofrezco parte o todo el pago en monedas de 12 euros, oro o Francos suizos (a negociar)


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (8 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,70 (200, BaNGo, Bilbao y alrededores en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59 romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado).
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (paquete original del Banco de España de 500, mosquin1, Valladolid y envios por SEUR a cuenta del comprador)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (200,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
15,51 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,61 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos. Colecciones o disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010 a elegir según cantidad.)
*16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)*
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 2000 pesetas):

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

15 a 20 segun modelo y estado de conservacion precio a negociar segun cantidad (hasta 20 series completas de LAS 8 monedas de 2000 que se acuñaron=160 monedas. Apeche2000 , En mano en valencia, sino me desplazo o pago envío)
NOTAS:
-No me importa que tenga pátina o que no vayan en la bolsa original pero no acepto monedas con oxidaciones fuertes en cantos o puntos oscuros muy visibles).€€
-Si no quieres Euros ofrezco parte o todo el pago en monedas de 12 euros, oro o Francos suizos (a negociar)


----------



## BaNGo (9 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,90 (hasta 500, BaNGo, Bilbao y alrededores)
13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59 romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado).
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (paquete original del Banco de España de 500, mosquin1, Valladolid y envios por SEUR a cuenta del comprador)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (200,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
15,51 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,61 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos. Colecciones o disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010 a elegir según cantidad.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 2000 pesetas A:

16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID ESPECIAL PARA COLECCIONISTAS (monedas de 2000 pesetas):

15 a 18 según modelo. (2 a 15, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o pago envío)

15 a 20 segun modelo y estado de conservacion precio a negociar segun cantidad (hasta 20 series completas de LAS 8 monedas de 2000 que se acuñaron=160 monedas. Apeche2000 , En mano en valencia, sino me desplazo o pago envío)
NOTAS:
-No me importa que tenga pátina o que no vayan en la bolsa original pero no acepto monedas con oxidaciones fuertes en cantos o puntos oscuros muy visibles).€€
-Si no quieres Euros ofrezco parte o todo el pago en monedas de 12 euros, oro o Francos suizos (a negociar)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Surfer (10 Sep 2012)

Hola! En las páginas 18 y 19 se habló de las ofertas sin definir tipo "xx,xx", no es por crear polémica pero creo que la oferta del forero apeche20 y humano de plata (ambos son el mismo usuario) no cumple con la dinámica del hilo, aparte de no seguir con el orden normal de éste del formato de una sola frase para definir lo que se ofrece, me refiero a:

"15 a 20 segun modelo y estado de conservacion precio a negociar segun cantidad (hasta 20 series completas de LAS 8 monedas de 2000 que se acuñaron=160 monedas. Apeche2000 , En mano en valencia, sino me desplazo o pago envío)
NOTAS:
-No me importa que tenga pátina o que no vayan en la bolsa original pero no acepto monedas con oxidaciones fuertes en cantos o puntos oscuros muy visibles).€€
-Si no quieres Euros ofrezco parte o todo el pago en monedas de 12 euros, oro o Francos suizos (a negociar)"

Creo que "ensucia un poco" el buen orden/formato del hilo (el resto de foreros no nos hemos puesto a especificar el año de las monedas que tenemos, el año de monedas que pedimos, si queremos un año concreto etc etc, pues el hilo sería demasiado largo y como bien dijo un forero en el primer comentario de la página 19, para ofertas/demandas especiales está el hilo de: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ompra-y-venta-de-oro-y-plata-foreros-iii.html

Por ejemplo el forero olestalkyn se lo "curró" y puso en una sola frase su oferta en su momento de:

" 16,16 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas. Mínimo 2 colecciones). olestalkyn Madrid-Málaga y envíos "


----------



## Surfer (10 Sep 2012)

Vamos que mi sugerencia a la espera de opiniones sería dejarlo todo así a la espera de que apeche2000 concrete:

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

13,90 (hasta 500, BaNGo, Bilbao y alrededores)
13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

13,50 (59 romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado).
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (paquete original del Banco de España de 500, mosquin1, Valladolid y envios por SEUR a cuenta del comprador)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (200,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
15,51 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos. Colecciones o disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010 a elegir según cantidad.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).



pd: incluyo mi oferta en el ASK de monedas de 12€ matizando que las mías son de 2000 pesetas (total para el caso son iguales, misma cantidad de plata, y también las aceptan en el BDE, vamos, todo igual) con el objetivo de simplificar todo más, BID y ASK, en formato de una sola frase, con el precio definido.

Formato de: Precio definido, nº de monedas, Nick del usuario, Localidad).


----------



## apeche2000 (10 Sep 2012)

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
13,90 (hasta 500, BaNGo, Bilbao y alrededores)
13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

13,50 (59 romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado).
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (paquete original del Banco de España de 500, mosquin1, Valladolid y envios por SEUR a cuenta del comprador)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (200,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
15,51 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos. Colecciones o disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010 a elegir según cantidad.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).

--------------------------------
Apeche2000 y Humano de Plata NO son el mismo usuario, lo parece porque lo que buscamos es lo mismo. Falta que Humano adapte su oferta


----------



## Surfer (10 Sep 2012)

Apeche2000 perdón por la confusíon pensaba que erais el mismo, lo siento !!


----------



## ZAPATERODIMITE (11 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
13,90 (hasta 500, BaNGo, Bilbao y alrededores)
13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59 romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado).
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (paquete original del Banco de España de 500, mosquin1, Valladolid y envios por SEUR a cuenta del comprador)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (200,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
15,51 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos. Colecciones o disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010 a elegir según cantidad.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).


----------



## Sauron1972 (11 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
13,90 (hasta 500, BaNGo, Bilbao y alrededores)
13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
*13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)*
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59 romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado).
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (paquete original del Banco de España de 500, mosquin1, Valladolid y envios por SEUR a cuenta del comprador)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (200,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
15,51 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos. Colecciones o disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010 a elegir según cantidad.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Sep 2012)

Actualizo y limpio. Este es un hilo para monedas de 12 euros, para las de 2000 abrid otro hilo.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,90 (hasta 500, BaNGo, Bilbao y alrededores)
13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59 romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado).
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,70 (paquete original del Banco de España de 500, mosquin1, Valladolid y envios por SEUR a cuenta del comprador)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (200,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
15,51 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,61 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos. Colecciones o disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010 a elegir según cantidad.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## Surfer (11 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
13,90 (hasta 500, BaNGo, Bilbao y alrededores)
13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59 romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado).
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (paquete original del Banco de España de 500, mosquin1, Valladolid y envios por SEUR a cuenta del comprador)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (200,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
15,51 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos. Colecciones o disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010 a elegir según cantidad.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).


----------



## BaNGo (12 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59 romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado).
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (paquete original del Banco de España de 500, mosquin1, Valladolid y envios por SEUR a cuenta del comprador)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (200,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
15,51 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos. Colecciones o disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010 a elegir según cantidad.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).


----------



## ilopez (12 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59 romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado).
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (paquete original del Banco de España de 500, mosquin1, Valladolid y envios por SEUR a cuenta del comprador)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (200,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
15,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
15,51 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos. Colecciones o disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010 a elegir según cantidad.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).


----------



## mabv1976 (12 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59 romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado).
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,65 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,70 (paquete original del Banco de España de 500, mosquin1, Valladolid y envios por SEUR a cuenta del comprador)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid y envios)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (200,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
15,51 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos. Colecciones o disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010 a elegir según cantidad.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59 romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado).
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,70 (paquete original del Banco de España de 500, mosquin1, Valladolid y envios por SEUR a cuenta del comprador)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (200,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
15,51 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos. Colecciones o disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010 a elegir según cantidad.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).


----------



## adrian2408 (13 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59 romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado).
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)
14,70 (paquete original del Banco de España de 500, mosquin1, Valladolid y envios por SEUR a cuenta del comprador)
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,51 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
*16,00 (300,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)*
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos. Colecciones o disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010 a elegir según cantidad.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).
__________________


----------



## mosquin1 (13 Sep 2012)

*14,70 (paquete original del Banco de España de 500, mosquin1, Valladolid y envios por SEUR a cuenta del comprador) VENDIDAS*

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59 romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado).
14,25 (100, ilopez, Murcia, envíos +6€)

14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,00 (200,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
15,51 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos. Colecciones o disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010 a elegir según cantidad.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).


----------



## olestalkyn (13 Sep 2012)

Ordeno el BID-ASK

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59 romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado). *¿vendidas?*
14,90 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
15,51 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (300,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos. Colecciones o disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010 a elegir según cantidad.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).


----------



## chak4l (14 Sep 2012)

Ordeno el BID-ASK

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (59 romanillo, en mano (granada) o envios a cargo del comprador. Contacto por mensaje privado). ¿vendidas?
15,51 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (300,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos. Colecciones o disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010 a elegir según cantidad.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago).


----------



## olestalkyn (16 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,75 (100-200, miaavg, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (300,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (170, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos. Disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010 a elegir según cantidad.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago)


----------



## Hugo123 (17 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
Hugo retiro mi oferta de compra.
19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)

13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (300,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (170, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos. Disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010 a elegir según cantidad.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17, 00 (180) sprinser , Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago)
__________________

“In Gold We Trust” / "En el Oro confiamos" y en la Plata gózamos


----------



## olestalkyn (17 Sep 2012)

Actualizo. Gracias.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (300,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17, 00 (180) sprinser , Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago)


----------



## ilopez (17 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (300,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17, 00 (180) sprinser , Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago)
19,00 (100 - ilopez, Murcia y Cartagena entrega en mano, resto envío)


----------



## FNUMIS (18 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,65 (hasta 500, vayafuturo, Madrid, en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,90 (300, FNUMIS, Madrid, Valencia en mano)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (300,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (170, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos. Disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010 a elegir según cantidad.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago)


----------



## vayafuturo (18 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,90 (300, FNUMIS, Madrid, Valencia en mano)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (300,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (170, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos. Disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010 a elegir según cantidad.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago)


----------



## Silver99 (18 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,90 (300, FNUMIS, Madrid, Valencia en mano)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (300,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (170, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos. Disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010 a elegir según cantidad.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago)


----------



## Josepe (19 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,90 (300, FNUMIS, Madrid, Valencia en mano)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
16,00 (300,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (170, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos. Disponibles todas las emisiones 2002-2010 a elegir según cantidad.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago)


----------



## Surfer (20 Sep 2012)

Creo que la oferta de hasta 1000, la solución está en la página 25 del hilo, en el post nº #247 del forero japiluser, o al menos fue él quien añadió en su hilo "13,00 (hasta 1000 , Valencia, mano y envios)" y ya a partir de ese post se fue añadiendo esa oferta ...

salu2!!!


----------



## olestalkyn (20 Sep 2012)

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , Valencia, mano y envios) ---> Falta NICK
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

13,90 (300, FNUMIS, Madrid, Valencia en mano)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
16,00 (300,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Precio Spot Plata a fecha de nuevo post:_

20 Sept.2012

Spot/gr.: 0,85 €/gr.
Valor Karlillo: 14,15 €

Peso bruto Karlillo : 18 gr.
Cont. neto en Plata: 16,65 gr.


----------



## TorNO (20 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (50,Mack008,Barcelona-Girona)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , Valencia, mano y envios) ---> Falta NICK
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,90 (300, FNUMIS, Madrid, Valencia en mano)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
*15,00 (100,TorNO, envios)*
16,00 (300,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Precio Spot Plata a fecha de nuevo post:

20 Sept.2012

Spot/gr.: 0,85 €/gr.
Valor Karlillo: 14,15 €

Peso bruto Karlillo : 18 gr.
Cont. neto en Plata: 16,65 gr.


----------



## mack008 (20 Sep 2012)

actualizo oferta

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , Valencia, mano y envios) ---> Falta NICK
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,90 (300, FNUMIS, Madrid, Valencia en mano)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
15,00 (100,TorNO, envios)
16,00 (300,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Precio Spot Plata a fecha de nuevo post:

20 Sept.2012

Spot/gr.: 0,85 €/gr.
Valor Karlillo: 14,15 €

Peso bruto Karlillo : 18 gr.
Cont. neto en Plata: 16,65 gr.


----------



## bric (20 Sep 2012)

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , Valencia, mano y envios) ---> Falta NICK
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

13,90 (300, FNUMIS, Madrid, Valencia en mano)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
*14,50 (50-100, bric, Barcelona en mano)*
15,00 (100,TorNO, envios)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (300,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Precio Spot Plata a fecha de nuevo post:

20 Sept.2012

Spot/gr.: 0,86 €/gr.
Valor Karlillo: 14,32 €

Peso bruto Karlillo : 18 gr.
Cont. neto en Plata: 16,65 gr.


----------



## japiluser (20 Sep 2012)

Surfer dijo:


> Creo que la oferta de hasta 1000, la solución está en la página 25 del hilo, en el post nº #247 del forero japiluser, o al menos fue él quien añadió en su hilo "13,00 (hasta 1000 , Valencia, mano y envios)" y ya a partir de ese post se fue añadiendo esa oferta ...
> 
> salu2!!!



en nada pongo lo que toca..........gracias


----------



## japiluser (20 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios) 
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,90 (300, FNUMIS, Madrid, Valencia en mano)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
14,50 (50-100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
15,00 (100,TorNO, envios)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (300,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Precio Spot Plata a fecha de nuevo post:

20 Sept.2012

Spot/gr.: 0,86 €/gr.
Valor Karlillo: 14,32 €

Peso bruto Karlillo : 18 gr.
Cont. neto en Plata: 16,65 gr.


----------



## FNUMIS (21 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
14,50 (50-100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
15,00 (100,TorNO, envios)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (300,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Luis Val (21 Sep 2012)

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,55 (100-400, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
14,50 (500, Luis Val, Valencia en mano)
14,50 (50-100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
15,00 (100,TorNO, envios)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (300,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago)


----------



## engarga (23 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
*13,80 (50-200, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)*
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,55 (50-200, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
14,50 (500, Luis Val, Valencia en mano)
14,50 (50-100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
15,00 (100,TorNO, envios)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (300,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## adrian2408 (23 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,80 (50-200, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,55 (50-200, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
14,50 (500, Luis Val, Valencia en mano)
14,50 (50-100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
15,00 (100,TorNO, envios)
*15,50 (300,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)*
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## engarga (23 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
*13,80 (50-200, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)*
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
14,50 (500, Luis Val, Valencia en mano)
14,50 (50-100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
15,00 (100,TorNO, envios)
*15,50 (300,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)*
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Optimista bien informado (25 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,80 (50-200, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (350, Alxemi, Madrid en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
14,50 (500, Luis Val, Valencia en mano)
14,50 (50-100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
15,00 (100,TorNO, envios)
15,50 (300,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
*15,50 (150, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)*
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Alxemi (25 Sep 2012)

actualizando,


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
*14,40 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)*
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,80 (50-200, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 500, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
14,50 (500, Luis Val, Valencia en mano)
14,50 (50-100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
15,00 (100,TorNO, envios)
15,50 (300,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
15,50 (150, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Pieter (25 Sep 2012)

*Buenas!!*

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,40 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,80 (50-200, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
*13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)*
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
14,50 (500, Luis Val, Valencia en mano)
14,50 (50-100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
15,00 (100,TorNO, envios)
15,50 (300,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
15,50 (150, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TorNO (26 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,40 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,80 (50-200, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
14,50 (500, Luis Val, Valencia en mano)
14,50 (50-100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
*14,50 (300,TorNO, envios)*
15,50 (300,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
15,50 (150, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (180) sprinser, Entrega en mano,Sevilla capital.
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago)


----------



## sprinser (27 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,40 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,80 (50-200, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
14,10 (187) sprinser, Entrega en mano y envíos ,Sevilla capital.
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
14,50 (500, Luis Val, Valencia en mano)
14,50 (50-100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,50 (300,TorNO, envios)
15,50 (300,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
15,50 (150, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago)


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,40 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,80 (50-200, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
14,10 (187) sprinser, Entrega en mano y envíos ,Sevilla capital.
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
14,50 (500, Luis Val, Valencia en mano)
14,50 (50-100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,50 (300,TorNO, envios)
15,50 (300,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
*15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)*
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago)


----------



## engarga (28 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,40 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
*14,05(50, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)*
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
14,10 (187) sprinser, Entrega en mano y envíos ,Sevilla capital.
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
14,50 (500, Luis Val, Valencia en mano)
14,50 (50-100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,50 (300,TorNO, envios)
15,50 (300,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago)


----------



## japiluser (28 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,40 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,05(50, engarga, Valencia, en en mano)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
*13,60 (hasta 1000 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)*
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
14,10 (187) sprinser, Entrega en mano y envíos ,Sevilla capital.
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
14,50 (500, Luis Val, Valencia en mano)
14,50 (50-100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,50 (300,TorNO, envios)
15,50 (300,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago)


----------



## engarga (28 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,40 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
*14,05(hasta 100, engarga, Valencia en mano)*
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
14,10 (187) sprinser, Entrega en mano y envíos ,Sevilla capital.
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
14,50 (500, Luis Val, Valencia en mano)
14,50 (50-100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,50 (300,TorNO, envios)
15,50 (300,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago)


----------



## Miguel23 (29 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,40 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,05(hasta 100, engarga, Valencia en mano)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
14,10 (187) sprinser, Entrega en mano y envíos ,Sevilla capital.
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
14,50 (500, Luis Val, Valencia en mano)
14,50 (50-100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,50 (300,TorNO, envios)
15,50 (300,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
*17,50 (200, monedas 2000 ptas, Miguel23, Albacete, Ciudad Real en mano y envíos (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€)*
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago)


----------



## adrian2408 (30 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,40 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,05(hasta 100, engarga, Valencia en mano)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
14,10 (187) sprinser, Entrega en mano y envíos ,Sevilla capital.
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
14,50 (500, Luis Val, Valencia en mano)
14,50 (50-100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,50 (300,TorNO, envios)
15,25 (300,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,50 (200, monedas 2000 ptas, Miguel23, Albacete, Ciudad Real en mano y envíos (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago)


----------



## engarga (30 Sep 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,40 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
14,10 (187) sprinser, Entrega en mano y envíos ,Sevilla capital.
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
14,50 (500, Luis Val, Valencia en mano)
14,50 (50-100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,50 (300,TorNO, envios)
15,25 (300,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
*16,20 (50-200, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1). no hago series.*
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,50 (200, monedas 2000 ptas, Miguel23, Albacete, Ciudad Real en mano y envíos (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago)


----------



## japiluser (1 Oct 2012)

Previamente y aunque me baneen..... me gustaría saber quien es el *fronterizo/za*
que ya me ha borrado dos veces el BID. Si hay algún moderador podrá observar que ya es la segunda vez que desaparece mi oferta de compra!:no::no::no:

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,40 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
*13,40 ( hasta 1000, japiluser, Valencia en mano)*
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
14,10 (187) sprinser, Entrega en mano y envíos ,Sevilla capital.
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
14,50 (500, Luis Val, Valencia en mano)
14,50 (50-100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,50 (300,TorNO, envios)
15,25 (300,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,20 (50-200, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1). no hago series.
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,50 (200, monedas 2000 ptas, Miguel23, Albacete, Ciudad Real en mano y envíos (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago)


----------



## BaNGo (1 Oct 2012)

Tienes razón, estamos todos contra ti.

O puede que sea por tener dos ofertas de compra a distinto precio.


----------



## japiluser (1 Oct 2012)

Vale....muerto el perro muerta la rabia!

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,40 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
14,10 (187) sprinser, Entrega en mano y envíos ,Sevilla capital.
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
14,50 (500, Luis Val, Valencia en mano)
14,50 (50-100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,50 (300,TorNO, envios)
15,25 (300,adrian2408,badajoz,se realizan envios)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,20 (50-200, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1). no hago series.
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,50 (200, monedas 2000 ptas, Miguel23, Albacete, Ciudad Real en mano y envíos (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago)
__________________


----------



## adrian2408 (2 Oct 2012)

monedas vendidas

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,40 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
14,10 (187) sprinser, Entrega en mano y envíos ,Sevilla capital.
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
14,50 (500, Luis Val, Valencia en mano)
14,50 (50-100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,50 (300,TorNO, envios)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,20 (50-200, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1). no hago series.
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,50 (200, monedas 2000 ptas, Miguel23, Albacete, Ciudad Real en mano y envíos (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago)
__________________


----------



## bullish consensus (3 Oct 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,40 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
14,10 (187) sprinser, Entrega en mano y envíos ,Sevilla capital.
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
14,50 (500, Luis Val, Valencia en mano)
14,50 (50-100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,50 (300,TorNO, envios)
15,00 (18 monedas de 2000ptas, Bullish Consensus, años 94,95,96 Madrid)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,20 (50-200, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1). no hago series.
16,25 (100, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, SOLO pago con monedas de 12 euros. 100 monedas mias de 2000ptas por 135 tuyas de 12 precintadas).
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,50 (200, monedas 2000 ptas, Miguel23, Albacete, Ciudad Real en mano y envíos (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
18,00 (180, monedas 2000ptas, surfer, Alicante, acepto el pago en euros y/o monedas de 12€ precintadas como pago)
__________________


----------



## gugueta (3 Oct 2012)

Tienes que copiar la última lista de BID-ASK y ahí añadir lo tuyo. Esa en la que lo has hecho creo que es bastante vieja.


----------



## Surfer (4 Oct 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,40 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,10 (187) sprinser, Entrega en mano y envíos ,Sevilla capital.
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
14,50 (500, Luis Val, Valencia en mano)
14,50 (50-100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,50 (300,TorNO, envios)
15,00 (18 monedas de 2000ptas, Bullish Consensus, años 94,95,96 Madrid)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
*15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)*
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,20 (50-200, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1). no hago series.
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,50 (200, monedas 2000 ptas, Miguel23, Albacete, Ciudad Real en mano y envíos (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## sprinser (5 Oct 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,40 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
14,50 (500, Luis Val, Valencia en mano)
14,50 (50-100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,50 (300,TorNO, envios)
15,00 (18 monedas de 2000ptas, Bullish Consensus, años 94,95,96 Madrid)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
*15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)*
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,20 (50-200, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1). no hago series.
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,50 (200, monedas 2000 ptas, Miguel23, Albacete, Ciudad Real en mano y envíos (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

*Retiro mi oferta,ya están vendidas.*


----------



## ponzi (5 Oct 2012)

Algunas de,mis monedas...A cuanto cotiza la plata de 1914??


----------



## Luis Val (5 Oct 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,40 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
14,50 (50-100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,50 (300,TorNO, envios)
15,00 (18 monedas de 2000ptas, Bullish Consensus, años 94,95,96 Madrid)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,20 (50-200, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1). no hago series.
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,50 (200, monedas 2000 ptas, Miguel23, Albacete, Ciudad Real en mano y envíos (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## TorNO (5 Oct 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,40 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
14,50 (50-100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
*14,50 (200,TorNO, envios) RESERVADAS*
15,00 (18 monedas de 2000ptas, Bullish Consensus, años 94,95,96 Madrid)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,20 (50-200, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1). no hago series.
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,50 (200, monedas 2000 ptas, Miguel23, Albacete, Ciudad Real en mano y envíos (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## Miguel23 (6 Oct 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,40 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
14,50 (50-100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,50 (200,TorNO, envios) RESERVADAS
15,00 (18 monedas de 2000ptas, Bullish Consensus, años 94,95,96 Madrid)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,20 (50-200, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1). no hago series.
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## bullish consensus (6 Oct 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,40 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
14,50 (50-100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,50 (200,TorNO, envios) RESERVADAS
*15,00 (18 monedas de 2000ptas, Bullish Consensus, años 94,95,96 Madrid) reservadas*
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,20 (50-200, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1). no hago series.
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## engarga (6 Oct 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,40 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
14,50 (50-100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,50 (200,TorNO, envios) RESERVADAS
15,00 (18 monedas de 2000ptas, Bullish Consensus, años 94,95,96 Madrid) reservadas
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
*16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)*
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## bullish consensus (7 Oct 2012)

las mías ya las vendí, así que las quito de en medio.



BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,40 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
14,50 (50-100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,50 (200,TorNO, envios) RESERVADAS
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## bric (7 Oct 2012)

Vendidas, retiro la oferta.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,40 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
14,50 (200,TorNO, envios) RESERVADAS
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## TorNO (7 Oct 2012)

Actualizo

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,40 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## TorNO (9 Oct 2012)

Actualizo

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (hasta 160 monedas 2000pts, apeche2000, valencia o envíos, pago 15-19 segun año y estado , series completas de las 8 acuñadas)
14,40 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
*15,15 (200, TorNO, envíos)*
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## apeche2000 (9 Oct 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

*18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas de 2000 pts, solo años 1999, 2000 y 2001, pago 15-18 segun año y estado)*
14,40 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
15,15 (200, miaavg, Valencia en mano) 
15,15 (200, TorNO, envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## japiluser (9 Oct 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas de 2000 pts, solo años 1999, 2000 y 2001, pago 15-18 segun año y estado)
14,40 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
*13,50 (hasta 500 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)*
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
15,15 (200, miaavg, Valencia en mano)
15,15 (200, TorNO, envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## Alxemi (10 Oct 2012)

Actualizo

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas de 2000 pts, solo años 1999, 2000 y 2001, pago 15-18 segun año y estado)
*14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)*
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
*14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)*
14,00 (hasta 600, Silver99, Canarias)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 500 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
15,15 (200, miaavg, Valencia en mano)
15,15 (200, TorNO, envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## Silver99 (10 Oct 2012)

Actualizo

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas de 2000 pts, solo años 1999, 2000 y 2001, pago 15-18 segun año y estado)
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 500 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
15,15 (200, miaavg, Valencia en mano)
15,15 (200, TorNO, envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## TorNO (10 Oct 2012)

Actualizo cantidades

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas de 2000 pts, solo años 1999, 2000 y 2001, pago 15-18 segun año y estado)
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 500 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
15,15 (200, miaavg, Valencia en mano)
*15,15 (100, TorNO, envíos)*
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
*16,50 (10 ud en tira original, TorNO, envíos)*
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## Luis Val (10 Oct 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas de 2000 pts, solo años 1999, 2000 y 2001, pago 15-18 segun año y estado)
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 100, Mack008 - Barcelona y Girona en mano)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 500 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,15 (200, miaavg, Valencia en mano)
15,15 (100, TorNO, envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (10 ud en tira original, TorNO, envíos)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## mack008 (11 Oct 2012)

Retiro mi oferta.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas de 2000 pts, solo años 1999, 2000 y 2001, pago 15-18 segun año y estado)
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 500 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano )
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,15 (100, TorNO, envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (10 ud en tira original, TorNO, envíos)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## apeche2000 (13 Oct 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

*19,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas de 2000 pts, solo años 1998, 1999, 2000 y 2001) *
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 500 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,70 (250, miaavg, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,15 (100, TorNO, envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (10 ud en tira original, TorNO, envíos)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW) 
__________________


----------



## hablando_en_plata (13 Oct 2012)

*Vuelvo a la venta*

Vuelvo a la venta!!

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas de 2000 pts, solo años 1998, 1999, 2000 y 2001)
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 500 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,70 (250, miaavg, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
*15,00 (200, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)*
15,15 (100, TorNO, envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (10 ud en tira original, TorNO, envíos)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW) 
__________________[/QUOTE]


----------



## TorNO (13 Oct 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas de 2000 pts, solo años 1998, 1999, 2000 y 2001)
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 500 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,70 (250, miaavg, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (200, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (10 ud en tira original, TorNO, envíos)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## el ganador (15 Oct 2012)

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

19,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas de 2000 pts, solo años 1998, 1999, 2000 y 2001)
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 500 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (200- s/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (200- c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (200, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
*15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)*
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (10 ud en tira original, TorNO, envíos)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## bric (15 Oct 2012)

Añado oferta, válida hasta el jueves.

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

19,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas de 2000 pts, solo años 1998, 1999, 2000 y 2001)
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 500 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

*13,95 (hasta 100, bric, Barcelona en mano)*
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (200- s/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (200- c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (200, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (10 ud en tira original, TorNO, envíos)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## Gamu (16 Oct 2012)

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

19,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas de 2000 pts, solo años 1998, 1999, 2000 y 2001)
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 500 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

13,95 (hasta 100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,20 (150, gamu, barcelona o zaragoza en mano)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (200- s/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (200- c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (200, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (10 ud en tira original, TorNO, envíos)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## Parri (16 Oct 2012)

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

19,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas de 2000 pts, solo años 1998, 1999, 2000 y 2001)
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,00 (hasta 500, mabv1976, Madrid y alrededores)
*13,80 (hasta 1000, Parri, Valencia y alrededores)*
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 500 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

13,95 (hasta 100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,20 (150, gamu, barcelona o zaragoza en mano)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (200- s/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (200- c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (200, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (10 ud en tira original, TorNO, envíos)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## mabv1976 (16 Oct 2012)

Retiro la oferta


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas de 2000 pts, solo años 1998, 1999, 2000 y 2001)
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
13,80 (hasta 1000, Parri, Valencia y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 500 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,95 (hasta 100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,20 (150, gamu, barcelona o zaragoza en mano)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (200- s/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (200- c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (200, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (10 ud en tira original, TorNO, envíos)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
Última edición por Parri; Hoy a las 13:08


----------



## TorNO (17 Oct 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas de 2000 pts, solo años 1998, 1999, 2000 y 2001)
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
13,80 (hasta 1000, Parri, Valencia y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 500 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,95 (hasta 100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,20 (150, gamu, barcelona o zaragoza en mano)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (200- s/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (200- c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (200, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
*15,50 (60 ud, 1kg plata por 930€, Torno, envíos)*
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (10 ud en tira original, TorNO, envíos)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## hablando_en_plata (18 Oct 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas de 2000 pts, solo años 1998, 1999, 2000 y 2001)
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
13,80 (hasta 1000, Parri, Valencia y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 500 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,95 (hasta 100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,20 (150, gamu, barcelona o zaragoza en mano)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (200- s/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (200- c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
*15,50 (60 ud, 1kg plata por 930€, Torno, envíos)*
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (10 ud en tira original, TorNO, envíos)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)[/QUOTE]


----------



## bric (19 Oct 2012)

Yo ya he liquidado lo mio 

Retiro la oferta. 

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas de 2000 pts, solo años 1998, 1999, 2000 y 2001)
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
13,80 (hasta 1000, Parri, Valencia y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 500 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (150, gamu, barcelona o zaragoza en mano)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (200- s/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (200- c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,50 (60 ud, 1kg plata por 930€, Torno, envíos)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (10 ud en tira original, TorNO, envíos)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## Gamu (20 Oct 2012)

Retiro la oferta. 

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas de 2000 pts, solo años 1998, 1999, 2000 y 2001)
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
13,80 (hasta 1000, Parri, Valencia y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 500 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 400, jjjval,Valencia en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (200- s/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (200- c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,50 (60 ud, 1kg plata por 930€, Torno, envíos)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (10 ud en tira original, TorNO, envíos)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## jjjval (21 Oct 2012)

Actualizo

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas de 2000 pts, solo años 1998, 1999, 2000 y 2001)
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
13,80 (hasta 1000, Parri, Valencia y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 500 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

*13,50 (200, Valencia en mano, solamente todas de golpe)*
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (200- s/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (200- c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,50 (60 ud, 1kg plata por 930€, Torno, envíos)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (10 ud en tira original, TorNO, envíos)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## TorNO (21 Oct 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas de 2000 pts, solo años 1998, 1999, 2000 y 2001)
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
13,80 (hasta 1000, Parri, Valencia y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 500 , japiluser, Valencia, mano y envios)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (200, Valencia en mano, solamente todas de golpe)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (200- s/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (200- c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## japiluser (21 Oct 2012)

Borro mi oferta
*jjjval, te he mandado un msg*

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas de 2000 pts, solo años 1998, 1999, 2000 y 2001)
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
13,80 (hasta 1000, Parri, Valencia y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (200, Valencia en mano, solamente todas de golpe)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (200- s/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (200- c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## jjjval (22 Oct 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas de 2000 pts, solo años 1998, 1999, 2000 y 2001)
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
13,80 (hasta 1000, Parri, Valencia y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (200- s/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (200- c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW


----------



## Parri (23 Oct 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

19,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas de 2000 pts, solo años 1998, 1999, 2000 y 2001)
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
*13,70(hasta 500, Parri, Valencia y alrededores)*
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (200- s/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (200- c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW


----------



## apeche2000 (24 Oct 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

*18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas de 2000 pts, solo años 1998, 1999, 2000 y 2001). Tambien cambio por K12 o monedas de 2000 pts de 94, 95, 96, 97 o las monedas que ofrezco en el hilo de intercambio entre foreros*
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
13,70(hasta 500, Parri, Valencia y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
*14,50 (50, c/blister, ligeras oxidaciones, Apeche2000, Valencia en Mano)*
14,50 (200- s/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (200- c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW


----------



## maragold (25 Oct 2012)

El Andorrano os compra las monedas de 12€ a 14,5€... 

Lista de precios


----------



## TorNO (29 Oct 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas de 2000 pts, solo años 1998, 1999, 2000 y 2001). Tambien cambio por K12 o monedas de 2000 pts de 94, 95, 96, 97 o las monedas que ofrezco en el hilo de intercambio entre foreros
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
13,70(hasta 500, Parri, Valencia y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (50, c/blister, ligeras oxidaciones, Apeche2000, Valencia en Mano)
14,70 (200- c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
*15,00 (400, TorNO, envíos)*
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW


----------



## TorNO (29 Oct 2012)

Coloco adecuadamente mi oferta. 

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas de 2000 pts, solo años 1998, 1999, 2000 y 2001). Tambien cambio por K12 o monedas de 2000 pts de 94, 95, 96, 97 o las monedas que ofrezco en el hilo de intercambio entre foreros
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
13,70(hasta 500, Parri, Valencia y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 1000, hugo123 , Madrid , en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (50, c/blister, ligeras oxidaciones, Apeche2000, Valencia en Mano)
14,70 (200- c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
*15,00 (400, TorNO, envíos)*
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW


----------



## Hugo123 (31 Oct 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas de 2000 pts, solo años 1998, 1999, 2000 y 2001). Tambien cambio por K12 o monedas de 2000 pts de 94, 95, 96, 97 o las monedas que ofrezco en el hilo de intercambio entre foreros
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
13,70(hasta 500, Parri, Valencia y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (50, c/blister, ligeras oxidaciones, Apeche2000, Valencia en Mano)
14,70 (200- c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,00 (400, TorNO, envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW


----------



## Rafacoins (31 Oct 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas de 2000 pts, solo años 1998, 1999, 2000 y 2001). Tambien cambio por K12 o monedas de 2000 pts de 94, 95, 96, 97 o las monedas que ofrezco en el hilo de intercambio entre foreros
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
13,70(hasta 500, Parri, Valencia y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (50, c/blister, ligeras oxidaciones, Apeche2000, Valencia en Mano)
14,70 (200- c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,00 (400, TorNO, envíos)
*15,00 (300, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos)*
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW


----------



## Soros (1 Nov 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas de 2000 pts, solo años 1998, 1999, 2000 y 2001). Tambien cambio por K12 o monedas de 2000 pts de 94, 95, 96, 97 o las monedas que ofrezco en el hilo de intercambio entre foreros
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
13,70(hasta 500, Parri, Valencia y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (50, c/blister, ligeras oxidaciones, Apeche2000, Valencia en Mano)
14,70 (200- c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,00 (400, TorNO, envíos)
15,00 (300, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW


----------



## Plateroyyo (2 Nov 2012)

*Bid-ask*

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas de 2000 pts, solo años 1998, 1999, 2000 y 2001). Tambien cambio por K12 o monedas de 2000 pts de 94, 95, 96, 97 o las monedas que ofrezco en el hilo de intercambio entre foreros
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
13,70(hasta 500, Parri, Valencia y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (50, c/blister, ligeras oxidaciones, Apeche2000, Valencia en Mano)
14,70 (200- c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,00 (400, TorNO, envíos)
15,00 (300, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW


----------



## TorNO (2 Nov 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas de 2000 pts, solo años 1998, 1999, 2000 y 2001). Tambien cambio por K12 o monedas de 2000 pts de 94, 95, 96, 97 o las monedas que ofrezco en el hilo de intercambio entre foreros
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
13,70(hasta 500, Parri, Valencia y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (50, c/blister, ligeras oxidaciones, Apeche2000, Valencia en Mano)
14,70 (200- c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
*14,75 (300, TorNO, envíos)*
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,00 (300, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW


----------



## Surfer (3 Nov 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas 2000pts, solo años 98, 99, 00 y 01). Tambien cambio por K12 o monedas de 2000 pts de 94, 95, 96, 97 o las monedas que ofrezco en el hilo de intercambio entre foreros
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
13,70(hasta 500, Parri, Valencia y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (50, c/blister, ligeras oxidaciones, Apeche2000, Valencia en Mano)
14,70 (200- c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,75 (300, TorNO, envíos)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,00 (300, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW


----------



## TorNO (5 Nov 2012)

Actualizo precios

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas 2000pts, solo años 98, 99, 00 y 01). Tambien cambio por K12 o monedas de 2000 pts de 94, 95, 96, 97 o las monedas que ofrezco en el hilo de intercambio entre foreros
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
13,70(hasta 500, Parri, Valencia y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (50, c/blister, ligeras oxidaciones, Apeche2000, Valencia en Mano)
*14,65 (200, TorNO, envíos)*
14,70 (200- c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,00 (300, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW


----------



## apeche2000 (5 Nov 2012)

Actualizo precios

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas 2000pts, solo años 98, 99, 00 y 01). Tambien cambio por K12 o monedas de 2000 pts de 94, 95, 96, 97 o las monedas que ofrezco en el hilo de intercambio entre foreros
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
13,70(hasta 500, Parri, Valencia y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,60 (50, c/blister, ligeras oxidaciones, Apeche2000, Valencia *en Mano y envíos*)
14,65 (200, TorNO, envíos)
14,70 (200- c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,50 (300, TorNO, envíos)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,00 (300, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW


----------



## olestalkyn (8 Nov 2012)

Estimado Administrador (nótense las mayúsculas)

Leo el siguiente "tag" en este "post" (anglicismos everywhere) 

troll gusta ahora es olestalkyn

¿Sería Usted tan amable de aportar alguna prueba al respecto? Como no le va a ser posible, ruego proceda al borrado del mismo. Ya sabe, daños al honor y esas cosas en desuso. A algunos les gusta que hablen de ellos, ya sea bien o mal. En mi caso, NO ES ASÍ. 

Gracias por su segura rectificación que agradecería fuese a la mayor brevedad posible.

PS ¿Alguien con quien haya tenido tratos tiene alguna queja? Me remito a http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/219316-valoraciones-de-intercambios-foreros-59.html
y páginas anteriores y/o posteriores del mismo


----------



## 123456 (8 Nov 2012)

Yo he hecho tratos con el forero olestalkin y es un tío de fiar al 100%.
los moderadores (no se si tienen permisos ) pero si pueden ver los tag,lo que desconozco es hasta donde da el brazo como para mirarlo.


----------



## TorNO (8 Nov 2012)

Actualizo 

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas 2000pts, solo años 98, 99, 00 y 01). Tambien cambio por K12 o monedas de 2000 pts de 94, 95, 96, 97 o las monedas que ofrezco en el hilo de intercambio entre foreros
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
13,70(hasta 500, Parri, Valencia y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,60 (50, c/blister, ligeras oxidaciones, Apeche2000, Valencia en Mano y envíos)
*14,65 (200, TorNO, envíos)* (100 RESERVADAS) 
14,70 (200- c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,00 (300, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,61 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW


----------



## olestalkyn (13 Nov 2012)

Actualizo 

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas 2000pts, solo años 98, 99, 00 y 01). Tambien cambio por K12 o monedas de 2000 pts de 94, 95, 96, 97 o las monedas que ofrezco en el hilo de intercambio entre foreros
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
13,70(hasta 500, Parri, Valencia y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,60 (50, c/blister, ligeras oxidaciones, Apeche2000, Valencia en Mano y envíos)
14,65 (200, TorNO, envíos)(100 RESERVADAS) 
14,70 (200- c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,00 (300, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
*15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)*
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW


----------



## TorNO (13 Nov 2012)

Actualizo

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas 2000pts, solo años 98, 99, 00 y 01). Tambien cambio por K12 o monedas de 2000 pts de 94, 95, 96, 97 o las monedas que ofrezco en el hilo de intercambio entre foreros
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
13,70(hasta 500, Parri, Valencia y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,60 (50, c/blister, ligeras oxidaciones, Apeche2000, Valencia en Mano y envíos)
*14,65 (100, TorNO, envíos)(50 RESERVADAS)*
14,70 (200- c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,00 (300, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, surfer, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW


----------



## Surfer (13 Nov 2012)

Actualizo

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas 2000pts, solo años 98, 99, 00 y 01). Tambien cambio por K12 o monedas de 2000 pts de 94, 95, 96, 97 o las monedas que ofrezco en el hilo de intercambio entre foreros
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
13,70(hasta 500, Parri, Valencia y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,60 (50, c/blister, ligeras oxidaciones, Apeche2000, Valencia en Mano y envíos)
14,65 (100, TorNO, envíos)(50 RESERVADAS)
14,70 (200- c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,00 (300, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW


----------



## Nexus 6 (14 Nov 2012)

Actualizo

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas 2000pts, solo años 98, 99, 00 y 01). Tambien cambio por K12 o monedas de 2000 pts de 94, 95, 96, 97 o las monedas que ofrezco en el hilo de intercambio entre foreros
14,50 (hasta 350, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
14,10 (hasta 150, alxemi, Madrid en mano o alrededores)
13,70(hasta 500, Parri, Valencia y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,60 (50, c/blister, ligeras oxidaciones, Apeche2000, Valencia en Mano y envíos)
14,65 (100, TorNO, envíos)(50 RESERVADAS)
14,70 (200- c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,00 (300, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
*17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)*
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW


----------



## Alxemi (14 Nov 2012)

Actualizo, retirando mis BIDs

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas 2000pts, solo años 98, 99, 00 y 01). Tambien cambio por K12 o monedas de 2000 pts de 94, 95, 96, 97 o las monedas que ofrezco en el hilo de intercambio entre foreros
13,70(hasta 500, Parri, Valencia y alrededores)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,60 (50, c/blister, ligeras oxidaciones, Apeche2000, Valencia en Mano y envíos)
14,65 (100, TorNO, envíos)(50 RESERVADAS)
14,70 (200- c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,00 (300, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW
__________________


----------



## Parri (16 Nov 2012)

Retiro demanda. Gracias a todos.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas 2000pts, solo años 98, 99, 00 y 01). Tambien cambio por K12 o monedas de 2000 pts de 94, 95, 96, 97 o las monedas que ofrezco en el hilo de intercambio entre foreros
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,60 (50, c/blister, ligeras oxidaciones, Apeche2000, Valencia en Mano y envíos)
14,65 (100, TorNO, envíos)(50 RESERVADAS)
14,70 (200- c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,00 (300, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW


----------



## PajaroPiter (16 Nov 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas 2000pts, solo años 98, 99, 00 y 01). Tambien cambio por K12 o monedas de 2000 pts de 94, 95, 96, 97 o las monedas que ofrezco en el hilo de intercambio entre foreros
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
*14,50 (200, PajaroPiter, Vitoria en mano y envíos)*
14,60 (50, c/blister, ligeras oxidaciones, Apeche2000, Valencia en Mano y envíos)
14,65 (100, TorNO, envíos)(50 RESERVADAS)
14,70 (200- c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,00 (300, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## TorNO (19 Nov 2012)

Elimino la reserva por no dar señales de vida el interesado

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas 2000pts, solo años 98, 99, 00 y 01). Tambien cambio por K12 o monedas de 2000 pts de 94, 95, 96, 97 o las monedas que ofrezco en el hilo de intercambio entre foreros
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (200, PajaroPiter, Vitoria en mano y envíos)
14,60 (50, c/blister, ligeras oxidaciones, Apeche2000, Valencia en Mano y envíos)
*14,65 (100, TorNO, envíos)* *[VENDIDAS 19/11/12 14:30]*
14,70 (575, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.100 u.) --> 200 Reservadas
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,00 (300, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## bomby (19 Nov 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas 2000pts, solo años 98, 99, 00 y 01). Tambien cambio por K12 o monedas de 2000 pts de 94, 95, 96, 97 o las monedas que ofrezco en el hilo de intercambio entre foreros
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
*13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)*
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (200, PajaroPiter, Vitoria en mano y envíos)
14,60 (50, c/blister, ligeras oxidaciones, Apeche2000, Valencia en Mano y envíos)
14,65 (100, TorNO, envíos) [VENDIDAS 19/11/12 14:30]
14,70 (375, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,00 (300, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## bric (20 Nov 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas 2000pts, solo años 98, 99, 00 y 01). Tambien cambio por K12 o monedas de 2000 pts de 94, 95, 96, 97 o las monedas que ofrezco en el hilo de intercambio entre foreros
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

*14,10 (100, bric, Barcelona en mano)*
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (200, PajaroPiter, Vitoria en mano y envíos)
14,60 (50, c/blister, ligeras oxidaciones, Apeche2000, Valencia en Mano y envíos)
14,65 (100, TorNO, envíos) [VENDIDAS 19/11/12 14:30]
14,70 (375, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,00 (300, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos) 
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## apeche2000 (20 Nov 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas 2000pts, solo series completas de TODAS sin oxidaciones y preferentemente en bolsa original)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,10 (100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (200, PajaroPiter, Vitoria en mano y envíos)
14,65 (100, TorNO, envíos) [VENDIDAS 19/11/12 14:30]
14,70 (375, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,00 (300, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## PajaroPiter (20 Nov 2012)

TorNo, con tu permiso, te borro tu última venta.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas 2000pts, solo series completas de TODAS sin oxidaciones y preferentemente en bolsa original)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano) SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
 13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,10 (100, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,60 (200, PajaroPiter, Vitoria en mano y envíos)
14,70 (375, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,00 (300, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## gemstone9 (21 Nov 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :


----------



## gemstone9 (21 Nov 2012)

good article


----------



## bric (21 Nov 2012)

Actualizo:

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas 2000pts, solo series completas de TODAS sin oxidaciones y preferentemente en bolsa original)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano) SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
*14,50 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano)*
14,60 (200, PajaroPiter, Vitoria en mano y envíos)
14,70 (375, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,00 (300, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## TorNO (22 Nov 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas 2000pts, solo series completas de TODAS sin oxidaciones y preferentemente en bolsa original)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano) SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,60 (200, PajaroPiter, Vitoria en mano y envíos)
*14,65 (200, TorNO, envíos)*
14,70 (375, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,00 (300, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## engarga (22 Nov 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas 2000pts, solo series completas de TODAS sin oxidaciones y preferentemente en bolsa original)
*13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)*
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano) SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,60 (200, PajaroPiter, Vitoria en mano y envíos)
14,65 (200, TorNO, envíos)
14,70 (375, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,00 (300, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## xmax (22 Nov 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas 2000pts, solo series completas de TODAS sin oxidaciones y preferentemente en bolsa original)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
*13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano) SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,60 (200, PajaroPiter, Vitoria en mano y envíos)
14,65 (200, TorNO, envíos)
14,70 (375, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,00 (300, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)*


----------



## Rafacoins (24 Nov 2012)

*Ajusto el precio a 14,50€ hasta venderlas o solucionar un pequeño problema económico*

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas 2000pts, solo series completas de TODAS sin oxidaciones y preferentemente en bolsa original)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano) SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,50 (100, s/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, solo hasta Lunes)
*14,50 (300, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos)*
14,60 (200, PajaroPiter, Vitoria en mano y envíos)
14,65 (200, TorNO, envíos)
14,70 (375, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## Joseplatico (26 Nov 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas 2000pts, solo series completas de TODAS sin oxidaciones y preferentemente en bolsa original)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano) SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,50 (100, s/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, solo hasta Lunes)
14,50 (300, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos)
14,60 (200, PajaroPiter, Vitoria en mano y envíos)
14,65 (200, TorNO, envíos)
14,70 (375, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
*15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)*
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## adrian2408 (26 Nov 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas 2000pts, solo series completas de TODAS sin oxidaciones y preferentemente en bolsa original)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano) SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,50 (100, s/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, solo hasta Lunes)
14,50 (300, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos)
14,60 (200, PajaroPiter, Vitoria en mano y envíos)
14,65 (200, TorNO, envíos)
14,70 (375, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
*14,75 (300, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)*
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## Rafacoins (27 Nov 2012)

*Rafacoins. Últimas 150 unidades, mantengo mi oferta de 14,50€ por unos dias más.*


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas 2000pts, solo series completas de TODAS sin oxidaciones y preferentemente en bolsa original)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano) SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,50 (100, s/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, solo hasta Lunes)
*14,50 (150, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos MRW)*
14,65 (200, TorNO, envíos)
14,70 (375, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,75 (300, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
14,85 (200, PajaroPiter, Vitoria en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos.)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## olestalkyn (30 Nov 2012)

*Sólo este fin de semana*

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:[/U][/B]

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas 2000pts, solo series completas de TODAS sin oxidaciones y preferentemente en bolsa original)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano) SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,35 (50 u. 12 €+ 50 u. 2000 Pts., s/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, 3 packs)
14,50 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,50 (150, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos MRW)
14,60 (200, PajaroPiter, Vitoria en mano y envíos)
14,65 (200, TorNO, envíos)
14,70 (275, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.)Nota: regalo 1 moneda de 100 Pts x cada 100 u. de 12€
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,75 (300, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
*14,85 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano)*
15,00 (100, Hablando_en_plata, Navarra y envíos)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## hablando_en_plata (1 Dic 2012)

*Me retiro*

*Retiro la oferta*

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:[/U][/B]

18,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas 2000pts, solo series completas de TODAS sin oxidaciones y preferentemente en bolsa original)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano) SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,35 (50 u. 12 €+ 50 u. 2000 Pts., s/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, 3 packs)
14,50 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,50 (150, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos MRW)
14,60 (200, PajaroPiter, Vitoria en mano y envíos)
14,65 (200, TorNO, envíos)
14,70 (275, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.)Nota: regalo 1 moneda de 100 Pts x cada 100 u. de 12€
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,75 (300, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
14,85 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)[/QUOTE]


----------



## apeche2000 (1 Dic 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:[/U][/B]

*16,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas 2000pts, solo series completas de TODAS sin oxidaciones y pref. en bolsa original)*
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano) SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
*14,30 (40, 28 de 12 euros+12 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios con gastos a cargo de comprador) *
14,35 (50 u. 12 €+ 50 u. 2000 Pts., s/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, 3 packs)
14,50 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,50 (150, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos MRW)
14,60 (200, PajaroPiter, Vitoria en mano y envíos)
14,65 (200, TorNO, envíos)
14,70 (275, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.)Nota: regalo 1 moneda de 100 Pts x cada 100 u. de 12€
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,75 (300, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
14,85 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rafacoins (1 Dic 2012)

Actualizo porque me quedan las últimas 50 monedas que estoy liquidando a 14,50€


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:[/U][/B]

16,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas 2000pts, solo series completas de TODAS sin oxidaciones y pref. en bolsa original)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano) SE PUEDE NECOGIAR ALGO
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,30 (40, 28 de 12 euros+12 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios con gastos a cargo de comprador)
14,35 (50 u. 12 €+ 50 u. 2000 Pts., s/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, 3 packs)
14,50 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano)
*14,50 (50, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos MRW)*
14,60 (200, PajaroPiter, Vitoria en mano y envíos)
14,65 (200, TorNO, envíos)
14,70 (275, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.)Nota: regalo 1 moneda de 100 Pts x cada 100 u. de 12€
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,75 (300, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
14,85 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)[/QUOTE]


----------



## olestalkyn (3 Dic 2012)

Actualizo

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

16,00 (apeche2000 valencia o envios, monedas 2000pts, solo series completas de TODAS sin oxidaciones y pref. en bolsa original)
13,75 (hasta 400, BaNGo, Álava y Bizkaia en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,30 (40, 28 de 12 euros+12 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios con gastos a cargo de comprador)
14.50 (200, mon. 2000 Ptas., miaavg, Valencia en mano.) 
14,50 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,50 (50, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos MRW)1
14,60 (200, PajaroPiter, Vitoria en mano y envíos)
14,65 (200, TorNO, envíos)
14,70 (275, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,75 (300, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
*15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)*
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## apeche2000 (3 Dic 2012)

Actualizo precios...

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

*15,00 (apeche2000 valencia/envios, 2000pts, series completas de las 8 sin oxidaciones y en bolsa original, 120 euros por serie)*
13,75 (hasta 400, BaNGo, Álava y Bizkaia en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
*14,30 (Apeche2000 40, 28 de 12 euros+12 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)*
14,30 (200, mon. 2000 Ptas., miaavg, Valencia en mano.)
14,50 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,50 (50, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos MRW)1
14,60 (200, PajaroPiter, Vitoria en mano y envíos)
14,65 (200, TorNO, envíos)
14,70 (275, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,75 (300, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
__________________


----------



## TorNO (4 Dic 2012)

Actualizo cantidades tras ventas.

Nota: En el hilo de intercambios he puesto una lista con los k12 que tengo por años para el que necesite algunos años para completar series.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...intercambio-monedas-12-y-2000-pta-anos-2.html

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

15,00 (apeche2000 valencia/envios, 2000pts, series completas de las 8 sin oxidaciones y en bolsa original, 120 euros por serie)
13,75 (hasta 400, BaNGo, Álava y Bizkaia en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,30 (Apeche2000 40, 28 de 12 euros+12 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
14,30 (200, mon. 2000 Ptas., miaavg, Valencia en mano.)
14,50 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,50 (50, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos MRW)1
14,60 (200, PajaroPiter, Vitoria en mano y envíos)
*14,65 (100, TorNO, envíos)*
14,70 (275, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,75 (300, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## Rafacoins (4 Dic 2012)

Actualizo para ver si doy liquidado las últimas 50 monedas que me quedan


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

15,00 (apeche2000 valencia/envios, 2000pts, series completas de las 8 sin oxidaciones y en bolsa original, 120 euros por serie)
13,75 (hasta 400, BaNGo, Álava y Bizkaia en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,30 (Apeche2000 40, 28 de 12 euros+12 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
14,30 (200, mon. 2000 Ptas., miaavg, Valencia en mano.)
14,50 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano)
*14,50 (50, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos por agencias de transporte o correos).*
14,60 (200, PajaroPiter, Vitoria en mano y envíos)
14,65 (100, TorNO, envíos)
14,70 (275, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,75 (300, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## apeche2000 (5 Dic 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

15,00 (apeche2000 valencia/envios, 2000pts, series completas de las 8 sin oxidaciones y en bolsa original, 120 euros por serie)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (150, BaNGo, Álava y Bizkaia en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
*14,30 (Apeche2000 , 45, 31 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)*
14,30 (200, mon. 2000 Ptas., miaavg, Valencia en mano.)
14,50 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,50 (50, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos por agencias de transporte o correos)
14,50 (200, PajaroPiter, Vitoria en mano y envíos)
14,65 (100, TorNO, envíos)
14,70 (275, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,75 (300, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## bichejooo (7 Dic 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

15,00 (apeche2000 valencia/envios, 2000pts, series completas de las 8 sin oxidaciones y en bolsa original, 120 euros por serie)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (150, BaNGo, Álava y Bizkaia en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
*14,00 (100, Bichejooo, Murcia-Alicante, preferible en mano)*
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,30 (Apeche2000 , 45, 31 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
14,30 (200, mon. 2000 Ptas., miaavg, Valencia en mano.)
14,50 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,50 (50, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos por agencias de transporte o correos)
14,50 (200, PajaroPiter, Vitoria en mano y envíos)
14,65 (100, TorNO, envíos)
14,70 (275, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,75 (300, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW) 
__________________


----------



## Rafacoins (7 Dic 2012)

*Actualizo porque un familiar ha dado para liquidar monedas de 12€ a 14,50€, si alguien las quiere solo hay 100*

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

15,00 (apeche2000 valencia/envios, 2000pts, series completas de las 8 sin oxidaciones y en bolsa original, 120 euros por serie)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (150, BaNGo, Álava y Bizkaia en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
14,00 (100, Bichejooo, Murcia-Alicante, preferible en mano)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,30 (Apeche2000 , 45, 31 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
14,30 (200, mon. 2000 Ptas., miaavg, Valencia en mano.)
14,50 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano)
*14,50 (100 en bolsitas, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos por agencias de transporte o correos)*
14,50 (200, PajaroPiter, Vitoria en mano y envíos)
14,65 (100, TorNO, envíos)
14,70 (275, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,75 (300, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## mack008 (11 Dic 2012)

nueva oferta compra en barcelona

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

15,00 (apeche2000 valencia/envios, 2000pts, series completas de las 8 sin oxidaciones y en bolsa original, 120 euros por serie)
*14,00 (50, mack008 Barcelona, Girona en mano)*
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (150, BaNGo, Álava y Bizkaia en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (100, Bichejooo, Murcia-Alicante, preferible en mano)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,30 (Apeche2000 , 45, 31 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
14,30 (200, mon. 2000 Ptas., miaavg, Valencia en mano.)
14,50 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,50 (100 en bolsitas, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos por agencias de transporte o correos)
14,50 (100, PajaroPiter, Vitoria en mano y envíos)
14,65 (100, TorNO, envíos)
14,70 (275, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,75 (300, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)[/QUOTE]


----------



## el_andorrano (14 Dic 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

15,00 (apeche2000 valencia/envios, 2000pts, series completas de las 8 sin oxidaciones y en bolsa original, 120 euros por serie)
14,00 (50, mack008 Barcelona, Girona en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (150, BaNGo, Álava y Bizkaia en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,80 (200, el_andorrano, Barcelona- Envios 12 Euros, min 100 unid.)
14,00 (100, Bichejooo, Murcia-Alicante, preferible en mano)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,30 (Apeche2000 , 45, 31 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
14,30 (50 de 12€ + 50 de 2000 Ptas., miaavg, Valencia en mano.). 
14,50 (275, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.). 
14,50 (50, bric, Barcelona en mano)
14,50 (100 en bolsitas, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos por agencias de transporte o correos)
14,50 (100, PajaroPiter, Vitoria en mano y envíos)
14,65 (100, TorNO, envíos)
14,70 (275, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,75 (300, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## bric (14 Dic 2012)

Vendidas, retiro la oferta.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

15,00 (apeche2000 valencia/envios, 2000pts, series completas de las 8 sin oxidaciones y en bolsa original, 120 euros por serie)
14,00 (50, mack008 Barcelona, Girona en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,80 (600, el_andorrano, Barcelona- Envios 12 Euros, min 100 unid.)
14,00 (100, Bichejooo, Murcia-Alicante, preferible en mano)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,30 (Apeche2000 , 45, 31 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
14,30 (50 de 12€ + 50 de 2000 Ptas., miaavg, Valencia en mano.).
14,50 (275, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.).
14,50 (100 en bolsitas, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos por agencias de transporte o correos)
14,50 (100, PajaroPiter, Vitoria en mano y envíos)
14,65 (100, TorNO, envíos)
14,70 (275, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,75 (300, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## mack008 (14 Dic 2012)

Cupo de compra cubierto. Retiro oferta

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

15,00 (apeche2000 valencia/envios, 2000pts, series completas de las 8 sin oxidaciones y en bolsa original, 120 euros por serie)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,80 (600, el_andorrano, Barcelona- Envios 12 Euros, min 100 unid.)
14,00 (100, Bichejooo, Murcia-Alicante, preferible en mano)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,30 (Apeche2000 , 45, 31 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
14,30 (50 de 12€ + 50 de 2000 Ptas., miaavg, Valencia en mano.).
14,50 (275, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.).
14,50 (100 en bolsitas, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos por agencias de transporte o correos)
14,50 (100, PajaroPiter, Vitoria en mano y envíos)
14,65 (100, TorNO, envíos)
14,70 (275, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,75 (300, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## PajaroPiter (14 Dic 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

15,00 (apeche2000 valencia/envios, 2000pts, series completas de las 8 sin oxidaciones y en bolsa original, 120 euros por serie)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,80 (600, el_andorrano, Barcelona- Envios 12 Euros, min 100 unid.)
14,00 (100, Bichejooo, Murcia-Alicante, preferible en mano)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,30 (Apeche2000 , 45, 31 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
14,30 (50 de 12€ + 50 de 2000 Ptas., miaavg, Valencia en mano.).
14,50 (275, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.).
14,50 (100 en bolsitas, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos por agencias de transporte o correos)
14,65 (100, TorNO, envíos)
14,70 (275, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,75 (300, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## Rafacoins (14 Dic 2012)

Hola Bric, ademas de retirar tu oferta porque ya habias vendido tus monedas has aprovechado para subir de 200 a 600 unidades las de "el_andorrano", ¿es que acaso eres el mismo?, ¿te importaria aclararnoslo?

Muchas gracias




bric dijo:


> Vendidas, retiro la oferta.
> 
> BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kemal Platatürk (15 Dic 2012)

BID 14 € madrid 30 en mano para cuando resuelvan sus dialogos


----------



## adrian2408 (16 Dic 2012)

actualizo

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

15,00 (apeche2000 valencia/envios, 2000pts, series completas de las 8 sin oxidaciones y en bolsa original, 120 euros por serie)
14,00 (50, mack008 Barcelona, Girona en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,80 (600, el_andorrano, Barcelona- Envios 12 Euros, min 100 unid.)
14,00 (100, Bichejooo, Murcia-Alicante, preferible en mano)
*14,00 (200, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)*
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,30 (Apeche2000 , 45, 31 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
14,30 (50 de 12€ + 50 de 2000 Ptas., miaavg, Valencia en mano.).
14,50 (275, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.).
14,50 (100 en bolsitas, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos por agencias de transporte o correos)
14,50 (100, PajaroPiter, Vitoria en mano y envíos)
14,65 (100, TorNO, envíos)
14,70 (275, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## TorNO (16 Dic 2012)

actualizo

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

15,00 (apeche2000 valencia/envios, 2000pts, series completas de las 8 sin oxidaciones y en bolsa original, 120 euros por serie)
14,00 (50, mack008 Barcelona, Girona en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,80 (600, el_andorrano, Barcelona- Envios 12 Euros, min 100 unid.)
14,00 (100, Bichejooo, Murcia-Alicante, preferible en mano)
14,00 (200, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,30 (Apeche2000 , 45, 31 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
14,30 (50 de 12€ + 50 de 2000 Ptas., miaavg, Valencia en mano.).
14,50 (275, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.).
14,50 (100 en bolsitas, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos por agencias de transporte o correos)
14,50 (100, PajaroPiter, Vitoria en mano y envíos)
14,70 (275, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## PajaroPiter (16 Dic 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

15,00 (apeche2000 valencia/envios, 2000pts, series completas de las 8 sin oxidaciones y en bolsa original, 120 euros por serie)
14,00 (50, mack008 Barcelona, Girona en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,80 (600, el_andorrano, Barcelona- Envios 12 Euros, min 100 unid.)
14,00 (100, Bichejooo, Murcia-Alicante, preferible en mano)
14,00 (200, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,30 (Apeche2000 , 45, 31 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
14,30 (50 de 12€ + 50 de 2000 Ptas., miaavg, Valencia en mano.).
14,50 (275, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.).
14,50 (100 en bolsitas, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos por agencias de transporte o correos)
14,70 (275, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)[/QUOTE]


----------



## bric (16 Dic 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Hola Bric, ademas de retirar tu oferta porque ya habias vendido tus monedas has aprovechado para subir de 200 a 600 unidades las de "el_andorrano", ¿es que acaso eres el mismo?, ¿te importaria aclararnoslo?
> 
> Muchas gracias



No modifiqué nada, copié lo que había en el post anterior al mío (que si no recuerdo mal, no era de "el_andorrano", parece que se ha borrado alguno) y eliminé la línea donde estaba mi oferta, nada más.

Por lo que veo, "el_andorrano" (espero que esto te aclare que no somos el mismo) ofreció a la venta 600 monedas y editó para modificar a 200, pero ya se había copiado su post, por lo que se ha ido arrastrando el error. 

En todo caso, copio el último post publicado por PajaroPiter (modifico algún error de los últimos posts y añado oferta de un forero que no ha hañadido correctamente), modificando la cantidad de monedas de "el_andorrano" para adecuarlo a su última edición, le envío un m.p. para que se pase por el hilo para confirmar cantidades (si no las ha vendido ya) y haga las modificaciones que crea oportunas, y espero que ya quede todo correcto. 

Saludos. 



BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

15,00 (apeche2000 valencia/envios, 2000pts, series completas de las 8 sin oxidaciones y en bolsa original, 120 euros por serie)
14,00 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,80 (200, el_andorrano, Barcelona- Envios 12 Euros, min 100 unid.)
14,00 (100, Bichejooo, Murcia-Alicante, preferible en mano)
14,00 (200, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,30 (Apeche2000 , 45, 31 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
14,30 (50 de 12€ + 50 de 2000 Ptas., miaavg, Valencia en mano.).
14,50 (275, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.).
14,50 (100 en bolsitas, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos por agencias de transporte o correos)
14,70 (275, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## el_andorrano (16 Dic 2012)

Buenas tardes

Edite mi mensaje porque era el ulitmo pero supongo que en ese momento alguien ya lo habria copiado.

En el momento de editarlo me quedaban 200, con los privados que he recibido entre ayer y hoy ya estan cubiertas por lo que retiro la oferta.

Mañana contestare los MP de los que no puedo satisfacer.

Un saludo



bric dijo:


> No modifiqué nada, copié lo que había en el post anterior al mío (que si no recuerdo mal, no era de "el_andorrano", parece que se ha borrado alguno) y eliminé la línea donde estaba mi oferta, nada más.
> 
> Por lo que veo, "el_andorrano" (espero que esto te aclare que no somos el mismo) ofreció a la venta 600 monedas y editó para modificar a 200, pero ya se había copiado su post, por lo que se ha ido arrastrando el error.
> 
> ...





BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

15,00 (apeche2000 valencia/envios, 2000pts, series completas de las 8 sin oxidaciones y en bolsa original, 120 euros por serie)
14,00 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (100, Bichejooo, Murcia-Alicante, preferible en mano)
14,00 (200, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,30 (Apeche2000 , 45, 31 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
14,30 (50 de 12€ + 50 de 2000 Ptas., miaavg, Valencia en mano.).
14,50 (275, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.).
14,50 (100 en bolsitas, Rafacoins, Lugo en mano o envíos por agencias de transporte o correos)
14,70 (275, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## Rafacoins (17 Dic 2012)

Actualizo mi oferta porque ya estan todos mis K12 vendidos.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

15,00 (apeche2000 valencia/envios, 2000pts, series completas de las 8 sin oxidaciones y en bolsa original, 120 euros por serie)
14,00 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,90 (33, Necho [10x2002, 1x2003, 22x2010] Estado: BU y en cápsula Lindner [11x] o bolsita plástica original [22x] por correo (portes de envío no incluidos en el precio)
14,00 (100, Bichejooo, Murcia-Alicante, preferible en mano)
14,00 (200, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,30 (Apeche2000 , 45, 31 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
14,30 (50 de 12€ + 50 de 2000 Ptas., miaavg, Valencia en mano.).
14,50 (275, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.).
14,70 (275, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## apeche2000 (18 Dic 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

15,00 (apeche2000 valencia/envios, 2000pts, series completas de las 8 sin oxidaciones y en bolsa original, 120 euros por serie)
14,00 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,90 (34, Necho [10x2002, 1x2003, 1x2004 (principes), 22x2010], Estado: BU y en cápsula Lindner [11x] o bolsita plástica original [23x], por correo (portes aparte)
*14,00 (Apeche2000 , 45, 31 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)*
14,00 (100, Bichejooo, Murcia-Alicante, preferible en mano)
14,00 (200, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,30 (50 de 12€ + 50 de 2000 Ptas., miaavg, Valencia en mano.).
14,50 (275, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.).
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## pirouk (18 Dic 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

15,00 (apeche2000 valencia/envios, 2000pts, series completas de las 8 sin oxidaciones y en bolsa original, 120 euros por serie)
14,00 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano)
1*3.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)*
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,90 (34, Necho [10x2002, 1x2003, 1x2004 (principes), 22x2010], Estado: BU y en cápsula Lindner [11x] o bolsita plástica original [23x], por correo (portes aparte)
14,00 (Apeche2000 , 45, 31 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
14,00 (100, Bichejooo, Murcia-Alicante, preferible en mano)
14,00 (200, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,30 (50 de 12€ + 50 de 2000 Ptas., miaavg, Valencia en mano.).
14,50 (275, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.).
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## necho (19 Dic 2012)

*Oferta no disponible.*

Doy de baja mi oferta. Gracias.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

15,00 (apeche2000 valencia/envios, 2000pts, series completas de las 8 sin oxidaciones y en bolsa original, 120 euros por serie)
14,00 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (Apeche2000 , 45, 31 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
14,00 (100, Bichejooo, Murcia-Alicante, preferible en mano)
14,00 (200, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,25 (400, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.).
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## apeche2000 (19 Dic 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

15,00 (apeche2000 valencia/envios, 2000pts, series completas de las 8 sin oxidaciones y en bolsa original, 120 euros por serie)
14,00 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

*13,90 (Apeche2000 , 45, 31 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)*
14,00 (100, Bichejooo, Murcia-Alicante, preferible en mano)
14,00 (200, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,25 (400, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.).
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## el tibio (20 Dic 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

15,00 (apeche2000 valencia/envios, 2000pts, series completas de las 8 sin oxidaciones y en bolsa original, 120 euros por serie)
14,00 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.90 (500, con blister, el tibio, Valencia en mano).
13,90 (Apeche2000 , 45, 31 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
14,00 (100, Bichejooo, Murcia-Alicante, preferible en mano)
14,00 (200, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,25 (400, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.).
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## bichejooo (20 Dic 2012)

RETIRO OFERTA. VENDIDAS.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

15,00 (apeche2000 valencia/envios, 2000pts, series completas de las 8 sin oxidaciones y en bolsa original, 120 euros por serie)
14,00 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.90 (500, con blister, el tibio, Valencia en mano).
13,90 (Apeche2000 , 45, 31 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
14,00 (200, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,25 (400, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.).
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (150, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## Arraez (20 Dic 2012)

Actualizo.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

15,00 (apeche2000 valencia/envios, 2000pts, series completas de las 8 sin oxidaciones y en bolsa original, 120 euros por serie)
14,00 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.90 (500, con blister, el tibio, Valencia en mano).
13,90 (Apeche2000 , 45, 31 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
14,00 (200, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,25 (400, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.).
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## ilopez (20 Dic 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

15,00 (apeche2000 valencia/envios, 2000pts, series completas de las 8 sin oxidaciones y en bolsa original, 120 euros por serie)
14,00 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.90 (500, con blister, el tibio, Valencia en mano).
13,90 (Apeche2000 , 45, 31 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
14,00 (200, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,25 (400, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.).
14,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## Macbeth (22 Dic 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

15,00 (apeche2000 valencia/envios, 2000pts, series completas de las 8 sin oxidaciones y en bolsa original, 120 euros por serie)
14,00 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,90 (400, Macbeth, Aranda de Duero y alrededores en mano)
13.90 (500, con blister, el tibio, Valencia en mano).
13,90 (Apeche2000 , 45, 31 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
14,00 (200, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,25 (400, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.).
14,50 (hasta 400, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## ilopez (24 Dic 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

15,00 (apeche2000 valencia/envios, 2000pts, series completas de las 8 sin oxidaciones y en bolsa original, 120 euros por serie)
14,00 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,90 (400, Macbeth, Aranda de Duero y alrededores en mano)
13.90 (500, con blister, el tibio, Valencia en mano).
13,90 (Apeche2000 , 45, 31 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
14,00 (200, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,25 (400, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.).
14,50 (hasta 550, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## adrian2408 (25 Dic 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

15,00 (apeche2000 valencia/envios, 2000pts, series completas de las 8 sin oxidaciones y en bolsa original, 120 euros por serie)
14,00 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
las ultimas que me quedan!!!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

*13,75 (86, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)*
13,90 (400, Macbeth, Aranda de Duero y alrededores en mano)
13.90 (500, con blister, el tibio, Valencia en mano).
13,90 (Apeche2000 , 45, 31 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,25 (400, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.).
14,50 (hasta 550, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## adrian2408 (28 Dic 2012)

actualizo para que no se hunda!!

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

15,00 (apeche2000 valencia/envios, 2000pts, series completas de las 8 sin oxidaciones y en bolsa original, 120 euros por serie)
14,00 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
las ultimas que me quedan!!!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,75 (86, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
13,90 (400, Macbeth, Aranda de Duero y alrededores en mano)
13.90 (500, con blister, el tibio, Valencia en mano).
13,90 (Apeche2000 , 45, 31 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,25 (400, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.).
14,50 (hasta 550, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## apeche2000 (29 Dic 2012)

actualizo para que no se hunda!!

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
las ultimas que me quedan!!!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,70 (Apeche2000 , 45, 31 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
13,75 (86, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
13,90 (400, Macbeth, Aranda de Duero y alrededores en mano)
13.90 (500, con blister, el tibio, Valencia en mano).
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,25 (400, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.).
14,50 (hasta 550, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## Cordoba (29 Dic 2012)

No se si vale para algo este hilo, no se mueve nunca, intento cuadrar una venta a alguien que ofrece en el BID y ni me ha contestado. No se si hay voluntad real de comprar o no, por otro lado en caso de que se haya realizado alguna operacion, la venta como la habéis hecho, quiero decir donde habéis quedado, como lo habéis hecho?


----------



## mabv1976 (29 Dic 2012)

Cordoba dijo:


> No se si vale para algo este hilo, no se mueve nunca, intento cuadrar una venta a alguien que ofrece en el BID y ni me ha contestado. No se si hay voluntad real de comprar o no, por otro lado en caso de que se haya realizado alguna operacion, la venta como la habéis hecho, quiero decir donde habéis quedado, como lo habéis hecho?



Siento manchar más el hilo, en mi caso siempre es preferible en mano y tomando algo, puedo decir que todos los foreros con los que he contactado son buena gente, en caso contrario a distancia.. lo normal es primero hacer el pago y mandar el envío, al menos en mi caso..

Saludos


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (30 Dic 2012)

Cordoba dijo:


> No se si vale para algo este hilo, no se mueve nunca, intento cuadrar una venta a alguien que ofrece en el BID y ni me ha contestado. No se si hay voluntad real de comprar o no, por otro lado en caso de que se haya realizado alguna operacion, la venta como la habéis hecho, quiero decir donde habéis quedado, como lo habéis hecho?



Si no te contesta en un tiempo prudencial infórmalo en el hilo y se borra de la lista.

Las ofertas de compra-venta son en firme.


----------



## Kemal Platatürk (30 Dic 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

*14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)*
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
las ultimas que me quedan!!!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,70 (Apeche2000 , 45, 31 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
13,75 (86, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
13,90 (400, Macbeth, Aranda de Duero y alrededores en mano)
13.90 (500, con blister, el tibio, Valencia en mano).
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,25 (400, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.).
14,50 (hasta 550, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## scratch (30 Dic 2012)

Hola chicos, a ver si me podéis hacer un favor.
Estoy buscando UNA moneda de 12 € del BdE (me da igual el año) para regalársela por reyes a mi sobrino, a ver si consigo que le pique la curiosidad, aunque ya va encaminado, con 10 añitos ya vendía sus juguetes y tebeos. ::

Estoy en Madrid.

PD: Siento manchar el hilo con ésto, pero no encuentro ninguna por ningún lado.


----------



## Cordoba (30 Dic 2012)

Pues para muestra un botón, kemal plataturk hace una petición, le he mandado un privado y para empezar ni me ha contestado y para seguir cambia la oferta poniendo condiciones, a las que yo no he dicho q las q le ofrezco vayan con plástico o no.
En definitiva creo q no hay voluntad real.
Para muestra un botón.


----------



## Rafacoins (30 Dic 2012)

Yo he vendido muchas monedas en este hilo, y comprado muchas otras tambien y nunca he tenido problemas con nadie. Supongo que has tenido mala suerte con este forero pero por lo demás te aseguro que también hay mucha gente seria por aquí. Si me aceptas un consejo, pásate por "Valoraciones de intercambios entre foreros" antes de hacer trato con nadie, incluso en ese mismo hilo puedes comentar lo que te ha pasado con ese forero.


----------



## apeche2000 (30 Dic 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
las ultimas que me quedan!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


*13,45 (Apeche2000 , 45, 31 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)*
13,50 (200, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano o envios, min.50 u.). --> ¡ Solo hasta Reyes !
13,75 (86, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
13,90 (400, Macbeth, Aranda de Duero y alrededores en mano)
13.90 (500, con blister, el tibio, Valencia en mano).
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,25 (200, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.).
14,50 (hasta 550, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## adrian2408 (30 Dic 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
las ultimas que me quedan!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,45 (Apeche2000 , 45, 31 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
13,50 (200, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano o envios, min.50 u.). --> ¡ Solo hasta Reyes !
*13,50 (86, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)(posibilidad de trato en mano el dia 8)*
13,90 (400, Macbeth, Aranda de Duero y alrededores en mano)
13.90 (500, con blister, el tibio, Valencia en mano).
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,25 (200, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.).
14,50 (hasta 550, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## apeche2000 (31 Dic 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
las ultimas que me quedan!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (200, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano o envios, min.50 u.). --> ¡ Solo hasta Reyes ! ---> RESERVADAS 
*13,70 (Apeche2000 , 50, 36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)*
13,75 (86, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
13,90 (400, Macbeth, Aranda de Duero y alrededores en mano)
13.90 (500, con blister, el tibio, Valencia en mano).
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,25 (200, c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia en mano, min.50 u.).
14,50 (hasta 550, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## vonguch (2 Ene 2013)

Hola, edito ya que al final de momento me quedare con las monedas!

Muchas gracias!


----------



## vonguch (2 Ene 2013)

Doblepost sry


----------



## apeche2000 (2 Ene 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
las ultimas que me quedan!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:



13,75 (86, adrian2408, badajoz, se realizan envios)
13,90 (400, Macbeth, Aranda de Duero y alrededores en mano)
13.90 (500, con blister, el tibio, Valencia en mano).
*14,00 (Apeche2000 , 50, 36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)*
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (hasta 550, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## adrian2408 (2 Ene 2013)

vendidass

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
las ultimas que me quedan!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,90 (400, Macbeth, Aranda de Duero y alrededores en mano)
13.90 (500, con blister, el tibio, Valencia en mano).
14,00 (Apeche2000 , 50, 36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (hasta 550, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## Sauron1972 (3 Ene 2013)

Reduzco el precio ofrecido. Feliz 2013 a todos

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
*13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)*
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
las ultimas que me quedan!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,90 (400, Macbeth, Aranda de Duero y alrededores en mano)
13.90 (500, con blister, el tibio, Valencia en mano).
14,00 (Apeche2000 , 50, 36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (hasta 550, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## Cordoba (3 Ene 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Pieter, Cantabria/Vizcaya/Álava/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
las ultimas que me quedan!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,90 (400, Macbeth, Aranda de Duero y alrededores en mano)
13.90 (500, con blister, el tibio, Valencia en mano).
14,00 (Apeche2000 , 50, 36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (hasta 550, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 ( 100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## Pieter (4 Ene 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
*13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)*
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
las ultimas que me quedan!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,90 (400, Macbeth, Aranda de Duero y alrededores en mano)
13.90 (500, con blister, el tibio, Valencia en mano).
14,00 (Apeche2000 , 50, 36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (hasta 550, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 ( 100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## olestalkyn (5 Ene 2013)

*Precio y cantidad para este fin de semana largo. Gracias*

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
las ultimas que me quedan!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,90 (400, Macbeth, Aranda de Duero y alrededores en mano)
13.90 (500, con blister, el tibio, Valencia en mano).
14,00 (Apeche2000 , 50, 36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (hasta 550, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
*14,64 (200, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano este fin de semana largo)*
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 ( 100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## Gamu (5 Ene 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
las ultimas que me quedan!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

*13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)*
13,90 (400, Macbeth, Aranda de Duero y alrededores en mano)
13.90 (500, con blister, el tibio, Valencia en mano).
14,00 (Apeche2000 , 50, 36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (hasta 550, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,64 (200, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano este fin de semana largo)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 ( 100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## Macbeth (7 Ene 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
las ultimas que me quedan!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13.90 (500, con blister, el tibio, Valencia en mano).
14,00 (Apeche2000 , 50, 36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (hasta 550, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,64 (200, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano este fin de semana largo)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 ( 100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## apeche2000 (7 Ene 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
las ultimas que me quedan!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
*13,85 (Apeche2000 , 50, 36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)*
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13.90 (500, con blister, el tibio, Valencia en mano).
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (hasta 550, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,64 (200, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano este fin de semana largo)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 ( 100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## olestalkyn (8 Ene 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano) 
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
las ultimas que me quedan!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,85 (Apeche2000 , 50, 36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13.90 (500, con blister, el tibio, Valencia en mano).
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (hasta 550, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 ( 100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
*15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos)*
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## Rafacoins (8 Ene 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
las ultimas que me quedan!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,85 (Apeche2000 , 50, 36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13.90 (500, con blister, el tibio, Valencia en mano).
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (hasta 550, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 ( 100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
*15,50 (80, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios => Dispongo de muchas buenas referencias en el foro)*
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## albayalde (9 Ene 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (200, Tierra_), en plástico original. Envío+Seguro, a través de Postal Exprés, a mi cargo. 
14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
las ultimas que me quedan!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,85 (Apeche2000 , 50, 36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13.90 (500, con blister, el tibio, Valencia en mano).
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (hasta 550, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 ( 100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
*15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )*
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,50 (80, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios => Dispongo de muchas buenas referencias en el foro)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## Rafacoins (9 Ene 2013)

*Ajusto el precio porque quiero liquidarlas...
*
BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (200, Tierra_), en plástico original. Envío+Seguro, a través de Postal Exprés, a mi cargo.
14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
las ultimas que me quedan!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,85 (Apeche2000 , 50, 36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13.90 (500, con blister, el tibio, Valencia en mano).
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (hasta 550, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 ( 100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
*15,00 (70, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios => Dispongo de muchas buenas referencias dentro de este foro) *
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## el_andorrano (9 Ene 2013)

Mas rebajas

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (200, Tierra_), en plástico original. Envío+Seguro, a través de Postal Exprés, a mi cargo.
14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
las ultimas que me quedan!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,85 (Apeche2000 , 50, 36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13.90 (500, con blister, el tibio, Valencia en mano).
*14,00 (2000,el_andorrano, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)*
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (hasta 550, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 ( 100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,00 (70, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios => Dispongo de muchas buenas referencias dentro de este foro) 
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## bric (9 Ene 2013)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Mas rebajas
> 
> ...
> ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
> ...



Tu eres nuevo por aquí, ¿no? 

Te falta poner el nombre en tu oferta. 

Tranquilo, ya te lo arreglo, hay que echar una mano a los novatos. :XX:

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (200, Tierra_), en plástico original. Envío+Seguro, a través de Postal Exprés, a mi cargo.
14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
las ultimas que me quedan!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,85 (Apeche2000 , 50, 36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13.90 (500, con blister, el tibio, Valencia en mano).
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (hasta 550, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 ( 100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,00 (70, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios => Dispongo de muchas buenas referencias dentro de este foro)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## el tibio (10 Ene 2013)

Retiro mi oferta.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (200, Tierra_), en plástico original. Envío+Seguro, a través de Postal Exprés, a mi cargo.
14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
las ultimas que me quedan!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,85 (Apeche2000 , 50, 36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (hasta 550, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 ( 100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,00 (70, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios => Dispongo de muchas buenas referencias dentro de este foro)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
__________________


----------



## Rafacoins (10 Ene 2013)

*Olvidaba modificar la oferta ...*

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (200, Tierra_), en plástico original. Envío+Seguro, a través de Postal Exprés, a mi cargo.
14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
las ultimas que me quedan!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,85 (Apeche2000 , 50, 36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (hasta 550, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
*14,50 (76, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios, todas nuevas en bolsitas cerradas y algunas en tiras de 10)*
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 ( 100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## joanmiro (11 Ene 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (200, Tierra_), en plástico original. Envío+Seguro, a través de Postal Exprés, a mi cargo.
14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
*13,00 (100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)*
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
las ultimas que me quedan!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,85 (Apeche2000 , 50, 36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (hasta 550, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (76, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios, todas nuevas en bolsitas cerradas y algunas en tiras de 10)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 ( 100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## el alemán (14 Ene 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
las ultimas que me quedan!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

*13,70 (el alemán: 40 de 12 euros y 200 de 2000 pts preferiblemente en mano en Malaga, Almeria, Granada)*
13,85 (Apeche2000 , 50, 36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (hasta 550, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (76, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios, todas nuevas en bolsitas cerradas y algunas en tiras de 10)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 ( 100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)[/QUOTE]


----------



## numis (14 Ene 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
las ultimas que me quedan!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

*13,50 (hasta 400, numis, 12 € y 2000 ptas, entrega en mano, Barcelona)
*13,70 (el alemán: 40 de 12 euros y 200 de 2000 pts preferiblemente en mano en Malaga, Almeria, Granada)
13,85 (Apeche2000 , 50, 36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (hasta 550, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (76, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios, todas nuevas en bolsitas cerradas y algunas en tiras de 10)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 ( 100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)[/QUOTE]


----------



## numis (15 Ene 2013)

*RETIRO MI OFERTA. 400 MONEDAS RESERVADAS A 13,50 €. GRACIAS.*

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
las ultimas que me quedan!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,70 (el alemán: 40 de 12 euros y 200 de 2000 pts preferiblemente en mano en Malaga, Almeria, Granada)
13,85 (Apeche2000 , 50, 36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (hasta 550, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (76, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios, todas nuevas en bolsitas cerradas y algunas en tiras de 10)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 ( 100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,00 (100, Joseplatico, Málaga y envíos)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Joseplatico (16 Ene 2013)

Retiro la oferta.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
las ultimas que me quedan!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,70 (el alemán: 40 de 12 euros y 200 de 2000 pts preferiblemente en mano en Malaga, Almeria, Granada)
13,85 (Apeche2000 , 50, 36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (hasta 550, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (76, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios, todas nuevas en bolsitas cerradas y algunas en tiras de 10)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 ( 100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)[/QUOTE]


----------



## xuncall (17 Ene 2013)

Pongo a la venta las mías

--------------------------------------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
las ultimas que me quedan!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,60 (83, xuncall, todas de 12e en su blister, en mano en A Coruña o posibilidad de envío)
13,70 (el alemán: 40 de 12 euros y 200 de 2000 pts preferiblemente en mano en Malaga, Almeria, Granada)
13,85 (Apeche2000 , 50, 36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (hasta 550, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (76, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios, todas nuevas en bolsitas cerradas y algunas en tiras de 10)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 ( 100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## vonguch (17 Ene 2013)

Pongo mi Bid aqui!


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (200, vonguch, solo las de 2000pts de cualquier año, en mano o envio)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200, vonguch, Barcelona, en mano o pago envio)
13,00 (100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
las ultimas que me quedan!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,60 (83, xuncall, todas de 12e en su blister, en mano en A Coruña o posibilidad de envío)
13,70 (el alemán: 40 de 12 euros y 200 de 2000 pts preferiblemente en mano en Malaga, Almeria, Granada)
13,85 (Apeche2000 , 50, 36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (hasta 550, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (76, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios, todas nuevas en bolsitas cerradas y algunas en tiras de 10)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 ( 100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## Rafacoins (18 Ene 2013)

xuncall dijo:


> Pongo a la venta las mías
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 
> ...





xuncall Tienes un MP


----------



## xuncall (20 Ene 2013)

Retiro mi oferta, todas VENDIDAS.




xuncall dijo:


> Pongo a la venta las mías
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Bistrol (21 Ene 2013)

Añado mi Bid (de 1 a 400 monedas, 13,25€, Sevilla, Huelva o Barcelona)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
las ultimas que me quedan!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,70 (el alemán: 40 de 12 euros y 200 de 2000 pts preferiblemente en mano en Malaga, Almeria, Granada)
13,85 (Apeche2000 , 50, 36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (hasta 550, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (76, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios, todas nuevas en bolsitas cerradas y algunas en tiras de 10)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 ( 100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (22 Ene 2013)

el_andorrano, te envio un privado.

Edito: para eliminar acento que me puso el corrector sin darme cuenta, era "envio", no "envió",


----------



## Bistrol (22 Ene 2013)

a quien? a mi? no tengo ningún privado...


----------



## Bistrol (24 Ene 2013)

jajaja entendido...


----------



## Rafacoins (24 Ene 2013)

*Subo y agrego una nueva oferta de colecciones completas*

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
las ultimas que me quedan!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,70 (el alemán: 40 de 12 euros y 200 de 2000 pts preferiblemente en mano en Malaga, Almeria, Granada)
13,85 (Apeche2000 , 50, 36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (hasta 550, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
*14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)*
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 ( 100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (125, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
*17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)*
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## olestalkyn (24 Ene 2013)

Añado detalles

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luisetto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
las ultimas que me quedan!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,70 (el alemán: 40 de 12 euros y 200 de 2000 pts preferiblemente en mano en Malaga, Almeria, Granada)
13,85 (Apeche2000 , 50, 36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (hasta 550, ilopez, Murcia, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 ( 100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
*15,99 (100, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos. 50 2003 y 50 2004 Isabel)*
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## ilopez (25 Ene 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,70 (el alemán: 40 de 12 euros y 200 de 2000 pts preferiblemente en mano en Malaga, Almeria, Granada)
13,85 (Apeche2000 , 50, 36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
*13,99 (560, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
*14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 ( 100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (100, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos. 50 2003 y 50 2004 Isabel)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## ilopez (25 Ene 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,70 (el alemán: 40 de 12 euros y 200 de 2000 pts preferiblemente en mano en Malaga, Almeria, Granada)
13,85 (Apeche2000 , 50, 36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
*13,99 (560, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
*14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
*14,19 (26 monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
*14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 ( 100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (100, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos. 50 2003 y 50 2004 Isabel)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## bronx5 (28 Ene 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
*13,00 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)*
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,70 (el alemán: 40 de 12 euros y 200 de 2000 pts preferiblemente en mano en Malaga, Almeria, Granada)
13,85 (Apeche2000 , 50, 36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (560, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,19 (26 monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 ( 100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (100, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos. 50 2003 y 50 2004 Isabel)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## apeche2000 (28 Ene 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

*13,50 (Apeche2000 , 50, 36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)*
13,70 (el alemán: 40 de 12 euros y 200 de 2000 pts preferiblemente en mano en Malaga, Almeria, Granada)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (560, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,19 (26 monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 ( 100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (100, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos. 50 2003 y 50 2004 Isabel)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## ilopez (29 Ene 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (Apeche2000 , 50, 36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
13,70 (el alemán: 40 de 12 euros y 200 de 2000 pts preferiblemente en mano en Malaga, Almeria, Granada)
*13,79 (560, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
*13,90 (200 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
*13,99 (26 monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
*14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (100, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos. 50 2003 y 50 2004 Isabel)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## apeche2000 (29 Ene 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,70 (el alemán: 40 de 12 euros y 200 de 2000 pts preferiblemente en mano en Malaga, Almeria, Granada)
13,79 (560, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
13,90 (200 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (26 monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (100, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos. 50 2003 y 50 2004 Isabel)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## adrian2408 (30 Ene 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,70 (el alemán: 40 de 12 euros y 200 de 2000 pts preferiblemente en mano en Malaga, Almeria, Granada)
13,79 (560, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (26 monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,00 (300 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
*14,25( 158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)*
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (100, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos. 50 2003 y 50 2004 Isabel)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## apeche2000 (30 Ene 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,70 (el alemán: 40 de 12 euros y 200 de 2000 pts preferiblemente en mano en Malaga, Almeria, Granada)
13,79 (560, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (26 monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,00 (300 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,25( 158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
*14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)*
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (100, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos. 50 2003 y 50 2004 Isabel)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK ESPECIAL COLECCIONES

*450 euros* Colección completa plata España, , *apeche2000 * 8 monedas de 2000, 10 monedas de 12 euros, las dos de 20 euros y las dos de 30 euros, haciendo serie completa de todas las acuñadas hasta la fecha.


----------



## adrian2408 (1 Feb 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,70 (el alemán: 40 de 12 euros y 200 de 2000 pts preferiblemente en mano en Malaga, Almeria, Granada)
*13,75( 158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)*
13,79 (560, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (26 monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,00 (300 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (100, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos. 50 2003 y 50 2004 Isabel)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK ESPECIAL COLECCIONES

450 euros Colección completa plata España, , apeche2000 8 monedas de 2000, 10 monedas de 12 euros, las dos de 20 euros y las dos de 30 euros, haciendo serie completa de todas las acuñadas hasta la fecha.


----------



## el alemán (4 Feb 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

*13,50 (el alemán: 35 de 12 euros y 173 de 2000 pts preferiblemente en mano en Malaga, Almeria, Granada o envio)*
13,85 (Apeche2000 , 50, 36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (560, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,19 (26 monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 ( 100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (100, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos. 50 2003 y 50 2004 Isabel)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## ilopez (4 Feb 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (el alemán: 35 de 12 euros y 173 de 2000 pts preferiblemente en mano en Malaga, Almeria, Granada o envio)
*13,79 (510, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
*13,85 (Apeche2000 , 50, 36 de 12 euros+14 de 2000 pts (cambiables a euros en el BDE) Valencia o Envios (gastos aparte)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
*13,99 (26 monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
*14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 ( 100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (100, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos. 50 2003 y 50 2004 Isabel)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## adrian2408 (4 Feb 2013)

Que manía con actualizar usando la lista que os sale de los c....,a ver si nos fijamos y actualizamos con la última lista,que sino elimináis ofertar y liais las demás.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (el alemán: 35 de 12 euros y 173 de 2000 pts preferiblemente en mano en Malaga, Almeria, Granada o envio)
*13,75( 158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)*
13,79 (560, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (26 monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,00 (300 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (100, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos. 50 2003 y 50 2004 Isabel)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK ESPECIAL COLECCIONES

450 euros Colección completa plata España, , apeche2000 8 monedas de 2000, 10 monedas de 12 euros, las dos de 20 euros y las dos de 30 euros, haciendo serie completa de todas las acuñadas hasta la fecha.


----------



## Ulisses (4 Feb 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14,00 (hasta 30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, entre una y tres tiras completas sin cortes ni roturas remendadas con celofán)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 con las condiciones de Kemal Plataturk)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (el alemán: 35 de 12 euros y 173 de 2000 pts preferiblemente en mano en Malaga, Almeria, Granada o envio)
13,75( 158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13,79 (560, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (26 monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,00 (300 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (100, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos. 50 2003 y 50 2004 Isabel)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK ESPECIAL COLECCIONES

450 euros Colección completa plata España, , apeche2000 8 monedas de 2000, 10 monedas de 12 euros, las dos de 20 euros y las dos de 30 euros, haciendo serie completa de todas las acuñadas hasta la fecha.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kemal Platatürk (5 Feb 2013)

sigo interesado pero retiro oferta
muchas gracias a los 3 o 4 con que he intentado negociar
y disculpa los otros 3 o 4 de los que me han contactado pero no me ofrecian condiciones para mi aceptables y no les he contestado
un cordial saludo y oro plata libertad para todos

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 con las condiciones de Kemal Plataturk)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (el alemán: 35 de 12 euros y 173 de 2000 pts preferiblemente en mano en Malaga, Almeria, Granada o envio)
13,75( 158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13,79 (560, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (26 monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,00 (300 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (100, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos. 50 2003 y 50 2004 Isabel)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK ESPECIAL COLECCIONES

450 euros Colección completa plata España, , apeche2000 8 monedas de 2000, 10 monedas de 12 euros, las dos de 20 euros y las dos de 30 euros, haciendo serie completa de todas las acuñadas hasta la fecha.


----------



## Ulisses (7 Feb 2013)

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 100, Dondinero, Bilbao/Vizcaya/ en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
*13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )*
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (el alemán: 35 de 12 euros y 173 de 2000 pts preferiblemente en mano en Malaga, Almeria, Granada o envio)
13,75( 158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13,79 (560, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (26 monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,00 (300 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (100, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos. 50 2003 y 50 2004 Isabel)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK ESPECIAL COLECCIONES

450 euros Colección completa plata España, , apeche2000 8 monedas de 2000, 10 monedas de 12 euros, las dos de 20 euros y las dos de 30 euros, haciendo serie completa de todas las acuñadas hasta la fecha.[/QUOTE]


----------



## burbufilia (9 Feb 2013)

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
*13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano*
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (el alemán: 35 de 12 euros y 173 de 2000 pts preferiblemente en mano en Malaga, Almeria, Granada o envio)
13,75( 158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13,79 (560, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (26 monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,00 (300 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (100, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos. 50 2003 y 50 2004 Isabel)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ilopez (13 Feb 2013)

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (el alemán: 35 de 12 euros y 173 de 2000 pts preferiblemente en mano en Malaga, Almeria, Granada o envio)
13,75( 158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
*13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
*14,00 (300 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
*14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
*14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (100, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos. 50 2003 y 50 2004 Isabel)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## Rafacoins (13 Feb 2013)

*Actualizo a ver si vendo las ultimas que me quedan*

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (el alemán: 35 de 12 euros y 173 de 2000 pts preferiblemente en mano en Malaga, Almeria, Granada o envio)
13,75( 158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (300 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
*14,50 (116, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)*
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (100, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos. 50 2003 y 50 2004 Isabel)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
*17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)*
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## Sauron1972 (18 Feb 2013)

Reduzco precio de oferta adaptándolo a la cotización

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
*12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)*
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (el alemán: 35 de 12 euros y 173 de 2000 pts preferiblemente en mano en Malaga, Almeria, Granada o envio)
13,75( 158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (300 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (100, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos. 50 2003 y 50 2004 Isabel)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## bronx5 (20 Feb 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (el alemán: 35 de 12 euros y 173 de 2000 pts preferiblemente en mano en Malaga, Almeria, Granada o envio)
13,75( 158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (300 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (100, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos. 50 2003 y 50 2004 Isabel)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## joanmiro (20 Feb 2013)

Reduzco mi precio de BID de acuerdo con la cotizacion...

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
*12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (el alemán: 35 de 12 euros y 173 de 2000 pts preferiblemente en mano en Malaga, Almeria, Granada o envio)
13,75( 158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (300 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,99 (300, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete en mano y envíos)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (100, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos. 50 2003 y 50 2004 Isabel)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## Arraez (21 Feb 2013)

Actualizo oferta!

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (el alemán: 35 de 12 euros y 173 de 2000 pts preferiblemente en mano en Malaga, Almeria, Granada o envio)
13,75( 158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13,89 (500, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete; en mano y envíos)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (300 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (100, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos. 50 2003 y 50 2004 Isabel)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## chak4l (28 Feb 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (el alemán: 35 de 12 euros y 173 de 2000 pts preferiblemente en mano en Malaga, Almeria, Granada o envio)
13,50 (100 s/blister, miaavg, Valencia, entrega en mano) --> ¡OFERTA hasta el Fin de semana.!
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13,89 (500, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete; en mano y envíos)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
*13,99 (40, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios a cargo del comprador)*
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (200 c/Blister, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (100, olestalkyn, Málaga-Madrid y envíos. 50 2003 y 50 2004 Isabel)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## olestalkyn (1 Mar 2013)

*Oferta para este fin de semana*

*BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

13,50 (el alemán: 35 de 12 euros y 173 de 2000 pts preferiblemente en mano en Malaga, Almeria, Granada o envio)
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
*13,87 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 1-3 marzo 2013)*
13,89 (500, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete; en mano y envíos)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (40, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios a cargo del comprador)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (100, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## el alemán (3 Mar 2013)

Oferta borrado

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13,87 (100, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano, 1-3 marzo 2013)
13,89 (500, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete; en mano y envíos)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (40, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios a cargo del comprador)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (100, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## olestalkyn (4 Mar 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13,89 (500, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete; en mano y envíos)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (40, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios a cargo del comprador)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (100, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## alfa romeo (4 Mar 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13,89 (500, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete; en mano y envíos)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (40, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios a cargo del comprador)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
*13,99 (120, alfa romeo, Tenerife, en mano)*
14,00 (100, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## bric (4 Mar 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
*
13,40 (150, bric, Barcelona/Lleida en mano)*
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13,89 (500, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete; en mano y envíos)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (40, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios a cargo del comprador)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
13,99 (120, alfa romeo, Tenerife, en mano)
14,00 (100, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## bric (4 Mar 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,40 (150, bric, Barcelona/Lleida en mano) (*RESERVADAS*)
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13,89 (500, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete; en mano y envíos)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (40, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios a cargo del comprador)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
13,99 (120, alfa romeo, Tenerife, en mano)
14,00 (100, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## vendoplata (4 Mar 2013)

Hola, me estreno en el foro con una oferta que espero sea de vuestro interés.

Saludos a todos 

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,40 (150, bric, Barcelona/Lleida en mano) (*RESERVADAS*)
*13,50 (500, vendoplata, Madrid, en mano, en blister original)*
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13,89 (500, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete; en mano y envíos)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (40, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios a cargo del comprador)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
13,99 (120, alfa romeo, Tenerife, en mano)
14,00 (100, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW


----------



## vendoplata (5 Mar 2013)

Actualizo

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,40 (150, bric, Barcelona/Lleida en mano) 
*13,50 (500, vendoplata, Madrid y limitrofes, en mano, en blister original)*
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13,89 (500, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete; en mano y envíos)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (40, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios a cargo del comprador)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
13,99 (120, alfa romeo, Tenerife, en mano)
14,00 (100, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW[/QUOTE]


----------



## xmax (5 Mar 2013)

Actualizo

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
*13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
*13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,40 (150, bric, Barcelona/Lleida en mano) 
13,50 (500, vendoplata, Madrid y limitrofes, en mano, en blister original)
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13,89 (500, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete; en mano y envíos)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (40, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios a cargo del comprador)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
13,99 (120, alfa romeo, Tenerife, en mano)
14,00 (100, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW[/QUOTE]


----------



## alfa romeo (7 Mar 2013)

bajada de precio sólo por una semana.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,40 (150, bric, Barcelona/Lleida en mano) 
*13,50 (120, alfa romeo, Tenerife, en mano y eníos)(sólo hasta el jueves 14/03)*
13,50 (500, vendoplata, Madrid y limitrofes, en mano, en blister original)
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13,89 (500, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete; en mano y envíos)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (40, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios a cargo del comprador)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (100, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW[/QUOTE]


----------



## quimby (7 Mar 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,40 (150, bric, Barcelona/Lleida en mano) 
13,50 (120, alfa romeo, Tenerife, en mano y eníos)(sólo hasta el jueves 14/03)
13,50 (500, vendoplata, Madrid y limitrofes, en mano, en blister original)
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13,89 (500, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete; en mano y envíos)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (40, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios a cargo del comprador)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (100, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW[/QUOTE]


----------



## Metal12 (7 Mar 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,40 (150, bric, Barcelona/Lleida en mano) 
13,50 (120, alfa romeo, Tenerife, en mano y eníos)(sólo hasta el jueves 14/03)
13,50 (500, vendoplata, Madrid y limitrofes, en mano, en blister original)
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13,89 (500, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete; en mano y envíos)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (40, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios a cargo del comprador)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
*14,00 (250, Metal12, cualquier estado, lote completo, Madrid en mano)*
14,00 (100, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW[/QUOTE]


----------



## vendoplata (7 Mar 2013)

Actualizo por reservas a 2 foreros con los que he contactado

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,40 (150, bric, Barcelona/Lleida en mano) 
13,50 (120, alfa romeo, Tenerife, en mano y eníos)(sólo hasta el jueves 14/03)
*13,50 (350, vendoplata, Madrid y limitrofes, en mano y envíos toda España; en blister original) (reservadas 1 lote de 50 y otro de 100)*
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13,89 (500, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete; en mano y envíos)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (40, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios a cargo del comprador)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (250, Metal12, cualquier estado, lote completo, Madrid en mano)
14,00 (100, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## bric (7 Mar 2013)

Retiro mi oferta, y sugiero que copiemos bien a lo hora de añadir o quitar ofertas, siempre del último post, que las tenía reservadas y sin haber modificado nada yo aparecían sin reservar. 

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (120, alfa romeo, Tenerife, en mano y eníos)(sólo hasta el jueves 14/03)
13,50 (350, vendoplata, Madrid y limitrofes, en mano y envíos toda España; en blister original) (reservadas 1 lote de 50 y otro de 100)
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13,89 (500, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete; en mano y envíos)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (40, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios a cargo del comprador)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (250, Metal12, cualquier estado, lote completo, Madrid en mano)
14,00 (100, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## vendoplata (7 Mar 2013)

Reservadas 250 mas

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (120, alfa romeo, Tenerife, en mano y eníos)(sólo hasta el jueves 14/03)
13,50 (350, vendoplata, Madrid y limitrofes, en mano y envíos toda España; en blister original) (reservadas 1 lote de 50 ; 1 lote de 100 ; 1 lote de 250)
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13,89 (500, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete; en mano y envíos)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (40, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios a cargo del comprador)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (250, Metal12, cualquier estado, lote completo, Madrid en mano)
14,00 (100, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Arraez (7 Mar 2013)

Retiro oferta.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (120, alfa romeo, Tenerife, en mano y eníos)(sólo hasta el jueves 14/03)
13,50 (350, vendoplata, Madrid y limitrofes, en mano y envíos toda España; en blister original) (reservadas 1 lote de 50 ; 1 lote de 100 ; 1 lote de 250)
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (40, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios a cargo del comprador)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (250, Metal12, cualquier estado, lote completo, Madrid en mano)
14,00 (100, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rafacoins (7 Mar 2013)

*Subo mis ofertas*

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (120, alfa romeo, Tenerife, en mano y eníos)(sólo hasta el jueves 14/03)
13,50 (350, vendoplata, Madrid y limitrofes, en mano y envíos toda España; en blister original) (reservadas 1 lote de 50 ; 1 lote de 100 ; 1 lote de 250)
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (40, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios a cargo del comprador)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (250, Metal12, cualquier estado, lote completo, Madrid en mano)
14,00 (100, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
*14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)*
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
*17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)*
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## alfa romeo (11 Mar 2013)

reservadas hasta el miercoles 120 monedas

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

*13,50 (120, alfa romeo, Tenerife, en mano y envíos)(sólo hasta el jueves 14/03)*
13,50 (350, vendoplata, Madrid y limitrofes, en mano y envíos toda España; en blister original) (reservadas 1 lote de 50 ; 1 lote de 100 ; 1 lote de 250)
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (40, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios a cargo del comprador)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (250, Metal12, cualquier estado, lote completo, Madrid en mano)
14,00 (100, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## vendoplata (12 Mar 2013)

Actualizo estado, todas reservadas hasta la semana que viene

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (120, alfa romeo, Tenerife, en mano y envíos)(sólo hasta el jueves 14/03)
13,50 (350, vendoplata, Madrid y limitrofes, en mano y envíos toda España; en blister original) (350 reservadas hasta la semana siguiente)
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (40, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios a cargo del comprador)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (250, Metal12, cualquier estado, lote completo, Madrid en mano)
14,00 (100, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## chak4l (12 Mar 2013)

RETIRO OFERTA


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (120, alfa romeo, Tenerife, en mano y envíos)(sólo hasta el jueves 14/03)
13,50 (350, vendoplata, Madrid y limitrofes, en mano y envíos toda España; en blister original) (350 reservadas hasta la semana siguiente)
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (10, Ecos, Gijón, en mano)
14,00 (250, Metal12, cualquier estado, lote completo, Madrid en mano)
14,00 (100, miaavg, Valencia, min. 50 u., pref. en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano) 
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)


----------



## Metal12 (13 Mar 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (120, alfa romeo, Tenerife, en mano y envíos)(sólo hasta el jueves 14/03)
13,50 (350, vendoplata, Madrid y limitrofes, en mano y envíos toda España; en blister original) (350 reservadas hasta la semana siguiente)
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (10, Ecos, Gijón, en mano)
14,00 (250, Metal12, cualquier estado, lote completo, Madrid en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BID - Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)
*
20,00 (3 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.
*16,95 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010, en mano o envíos Madrid.*
18,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, 2002-2010 (10 mon.), en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.


----------



## Rafacoins (13 Mar 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (120, alfa romeo, Tenerife, en mano y envíos)(sólo hasta el jueves 14/03)
13,50 (350, vendoplata, Madrid y limitrofes, en mano y envíos toda España; en blister original) (350 reservadas hasta la semana siguiente)
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (10, Ecos, Gijón, en mano)
14,00 (250, Metal12, cualquier estado, lote completo, Madrid en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
*14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)*
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

*17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes)*
20,00 (3 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.
16,95 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010, en mano o envíos Madrid.
18,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, 2002-2010 (10 mon.), en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.


----------



## ecr20 (13 Mar 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
*12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)*
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (120, alfa romeo, Tenerife, en mano y envíos)(sólo hasta el jueves 14/03)
13,50 (350, vendoplata, Madrid y limitrofes, en mano y envíos toda España; en blister original) (350 reservadas hasta la semana siguiente)
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (10, Ecos, Gijón, en mano)
14,00 (250, Metal12, cualquier estado, lote completo, Madrid en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

16,95 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010, en mano o envíos Madrid.
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
18,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, 2002-2010 (10 mon.), en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.
20,00 (3 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.


----------



## Metal12 (13 Mar 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (120, alfa romeo, Tenerife, en mano y envíos)(sólo hasta el jueves 14/03)
13,50 (350, vendoplata, Madrid y limitrofes, en mano y envíos toda España; en blister original) (350 reservadas hasta la semana siguiente)
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (10, Ecos, Gijón, en mano)
14,00 (250, Metal12, cualquier estado, lote completo, Madrid en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

*12,25 (Metal12, 5 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

16,95 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010, en mano o envíos Madrid.
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
18,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, 2002-2010 (10 mon.), en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.
20,00 (3 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.


----------



## alfa romeo (14 Mar 2013)

retiro la oferta.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,75 (250, Tierra_), en único lote, en plástico original. Envío+Seguro, a través de Postal Exprés, a mi cargo. 
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (350, vendoplata, Madrid y limitrofes, en mano y envíos toda España; en blister original) (350 reservadas hasta la semana siguiente)
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (10, Ecos, Gijón, en mano)
14,00 (250, Metal12, cualquier estado, lote completo, Madrid en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

12,25 (Metal12, 5 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)
(Tierra_): sin circular, en plástico original; 2 colecciones completas de 2000 pts (18€ unidad), más 5 monedas de 12€ por cada año de estos; 2003, 2004 (Isabel), y 2006 (16€ unidad), más 2 de 20€ de cada año (21€ unidad). Interesada en un único lote (612€). 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

16,95 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010, en mano o envíos Madrid.
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
18,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, 2002-2010 (10 mon.), en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.
20,00 (3 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.


----------



## maolito (15 Mar 2013)

Apalabrados ambos lotes, qué rapidez. No retiro oferta hasta finalizar el trato, hasta entonces queda en suspenso.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,75 (250, Tierra_), en único lote, en plástico original. Envío+Seguro, a través de Postal Exprés, a mi cargo. 
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas) 
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (350, vendoplata, Madrid y limitrofes, en mano y envíos toda España; en blister original) (350 reservadas hasta la semana siguiente)
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
*13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).*

13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (10, Ecos, Gijón, en mano)
14,00 (250, Metal12, cualquier estado, lote completo, Madrid en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

12,25 (Metal12, 5 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)
(Tierra_): sin circular, en plástico original; 2 colecciones completas de 2000 pts (18€ unidad), más 5 monedas de 12€ por cada año de estos; 2003, 2004 (Isabel), y 2006 (16€ unidad), más 2 de 20€ de cada año (21€ unidad). Interesada en un único lote (612€). 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

16,95 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010, en mano o envíos Madrid.
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
18,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, 2002-2010 (10 mon.), en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.
20,00 (3 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.


----------



## Metal12 (15 Mar 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,75 (250, Tierra_), en único lote, en plástico original. Envío+Seguro, a través de Postal Exprés, a mi cargo. 
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (350, vendoplata, Madrid y limitrofes, en mano y envíos toda España; en blister original) (350 reservadas hasta la semana siguiente)
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).

13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (10, Ecos, Gijón, en mano)
14,00 (250, Metal12, cualquier estado, lote completo, Madrid en mano) *(Reservadas)*
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

12,25 (Metal12, 5 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)
(Tierra_): sin circular, en plástico original; 2 colecciones completas de 2000 pts (18€ unidad), más 5 monedas de 12€ por cada año de estos; 2003, 2004 (Isabel), y 2006 (16€ unidad), más 2 de 20€ de cada año (21€ unidad). Interesada en un único lote (612€). 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

16,95 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010, en mano o envíos Madrid.
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
18,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, 2002-2010 (10 mon.), en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.
20,00 (3 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.
__________________


----------



## mosquin1 (17 Mar 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,75 (250, Tierra_), en único lote, en plástico original. Envío+Seguro, a través de Postal Exprés, a mi cargo. 
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:



13,50 (350, vendoplata, Madrid y limitrofes, en mano y envíos toda España; en blister original) (350 reservadas hasta la semana siguiente)
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).

13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (10, Ecos, Gijón, en mano)
14,00 (250, Metal12, cualquier estado, lote completo, Madrid en mano) (Reservadas)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
*14,90 (500 VALLADOLID)*
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

12,25 (Metal12, 5 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)
(Tierra_): sin circular, en plástico original; 2 colecciones completas de 2000 pts (18€ unidad), más 5 monedas de 12€ por cada año de estos; 2003, 2004 (Isabel), y 2006 (16€ unidad), más 2 de 20€ de cada año (21€ unidad). Interesada en un único lote (612€). 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

16,95 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010, en mano o envíos Madrid.
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
18,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, 2002-2010 (10 mon.), en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.
20,00 (3 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.
__________________


----------



## mosquin1 (17 Mar 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,75 (250, Tierra_), en único lote, en plástico original. Envío+Seguro, a través de Postal Exprés, a mi cargo. 
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:



13,50 (350, vendoplata, Madrid y limitrofes, en mano y envíos toda España; en blister original) (350 reservadas hasta la semana siguiente)
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).

13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (10, Ecos, Gijón, en mano)
14,00 (250, Metal12, cualquier estado, lote completo, Madrid en mano) (Reservadas)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
*14,90 (500, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)*
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

12,25 (Metal12, 5 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)
(Tierra_): sin circular, en plástico original; 2 colecciones completas de 2000 pts (18€ unidad), más 5 monedas de 12€ por cada año de estos; 2003, 2004 (Isabel), y 2006 (16€ unidad), más 2 de 20€ de cada año (21€ unidad). Interesada en un único lote (612€). 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

16,95 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010, en mano o envíos Madrid.
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
18,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, 2002-2010 (10 mon.), en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.
20,00 (3 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.
__________________


----------



## omega6 (18 Mar 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,75 (250, Tierra_), en único lote, en plástico original. Envío+Seguro, a través de Postal Exprés, a mi cargo. 
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


*13,50 (hasta 100, Omega6, Alicante-Murcia, en mano o envio.)*
13,50 (350, vendoplata, Madrid y limitrofes, en mano y envíos toda España; en blister original) (350 reservadas hasta la semana siguiente)
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).

13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (10, Ecos, Gijón, en mano)
14,00 (250, Metal12, cualquier estado, lote completo, Madrid en mano) (Reservadas)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (500, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

12,25 (Metal12, 5 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)
(Tierra_): sin circular, en plástico original; 2 colecciones completas de 2000 pts (18€ unidad), más 5 monedas de 12€ por cada año de estos; 2003, 2004 (Isabel), y 2006 (16€ unidad), más 2 de 20€ de cada año (21€ unidad). Interesada en un único lote (612€). 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

16,95 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010, en mano o envíos Madrid.
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
18,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, 2002-2010 (10 mon.), en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.
20,00 (3 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.


----------



## Quevedo91 (18 Mar 2013)

Buenas queria comprar unos 200-300 karlillos de 12 me da igual del año.

Pero soy de canarias , alguien de canarias para comprar en mano ??
o alguien que sepa alguna forma de enviar a canarias por correos o por otro metodo sin que paren aduanas?

Gracias saludos.


14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)


Me interesaria si eres de gran canarias y me los dejas a 14 te compro 300 monedas.


----------



## vendoplata (19 Mar 2013)

Borro mi oferta, todas vendidas.

Gracias por el interés de todos los foreros.

Saludos.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (hasta 100, Omega6, Alicante-Murcia, en mano o envio.
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).

13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (10, Ecos, Gijón, en mano)
14,00 (250, Metal12, cualquier estado, lote completo, Madrid en mano) (Reservadas)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (500, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

12,25 (Metal12, 5 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

16,95 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010, en mano o envíos Madrid.
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
18,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, 2002-2010 (10 mon.), en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.
20,00 (3 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.[


----------



## Quevedo91 (19 Mar 2013)

ASK : 14,00 ( Busco k12 para comprar en mano en gran canaria unos 100-300 )


----------



## Cordoba (19 Mar 2013)

Canario hijo que pesadito, mandas privado en abierto, pones tree anuncios en una hoja.
ATENCIÓN CANARIO21 BUSCA K12 A 14,00 ( en gran Canarias claro facilísimo )


----------



## Metal12 (19 Mar 2013)

Buenas noches, retiro oferta *(Vendidas)*

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (hasta 100, Omega6, Alicante-Murcia, en mano o envio.
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).

13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (10, Ecos, Gijón, en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (500, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

12,25 (Metal12, 5 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

16,95 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010, en mano o envíos Madrid.
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
18,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, 2002-2010 (10 mon.), en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.
20,00 (3 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.


----------



## gurrumino (20 Mar 2013)

Pongo en ASK.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (hasta 100, Omega6, Alicante-Murcia, en mano o envio.
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).

13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (10, Ecos, Gijón, en mano)
14,00 (2000, el_andorrano, cualquier estado, lotes 100 unidades, Barcelona y envios)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (500, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:
12,25 (Metal12, 5 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

16,95 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010, en mano o envíos Madrid.
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
18,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, 2002-2010 (10 mon.), en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.
20,00 (3 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.


----------



## el_andorrano (21 Mar 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,50 (el_andorrano, Barcelona en mano o envios)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (hasta 100, Omega6, Alicante-Murcia, en mano o envio.
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (10, Ecos, Gijón, en mano)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (500, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:
12,25 (Metal12, 5 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

16,95 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010, en mano o envíos Madrid.
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
18,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, 2002-2010 (10 mon.), en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.
20,00 (3 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios


----------



## rsaca (22 Mar 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
*13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)*
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,50 (Barcelona en mano o envios)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (hasta 100, Omega6, Alicante-Murcia, en mano o envio.
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (10, Ecos, Gijón, en mano)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (500, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:
12,25 (Metal12, 5 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

16,95 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010, en mano o envíos Madrid.
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
18,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, 2002-2010 (10 mon.), en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.
20,00 (3 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios


----------



## el_andorrano (22 Mar 2013)

Actualizo la lista ya que habia un error.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
*13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)*
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,50 (el_andorrano, Barcelona en mano o envios)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (hasta 100, Omega6, Alicante-Murcia, en mano o envio.
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (10, Ecos, Gijón, en mano)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (500, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:
12,25 (Metal12, 5 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

16,95 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010, en mano o envíos Madrid.
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
18,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 €, 2002-2010 (10 mon.), en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.
20,00 (3 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios


----------



## Joseplatico (23 Mar 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,50 (el_andorrano, Barcelona en mano o envios)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (hasta 100, Omega6, Alicante-Murcia, en mano o envio.
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (10, Ecos, Gijón, en mano)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (500, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

12,25 (Metal12, 5 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:


*16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)*
16,95 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010, en mano o envíos Madrid.
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios


----------



## Metal12 (24 Mar 2013)

*Colecciones completas 12€ en cualquier estado*

======> *RETIRO OFERTA
*
Actualizo último Post


----------



## mosquin1 (25 Mar 2013)

*VENDIDAS LA MITAD, ASI QUE ACTUALIZO*

Subo BID y bajo ASK


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,50 (el_andorrano, Barcelona en mano o envios)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (hasta 100, Omega6, Alicante-Murcia, en mano o envio.
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (10, Ecos, Gijón, en mano)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
*14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)*
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,75 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010 Cualquier estado)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios


----------



## Metal12 (1 Abr 2013)

*Retiro Oferta =====> Actualizo*

- Subo precio Ask Colecciones
- Pongo otras 250 a la venta en Ask 12€

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,50 (el_andorrano, Barcelona en mano o envios)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (hasta 100, Omega6, Alicante-Murcia, en mano o envio.
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
*14,00 (250, Metal12 cualquier estado, Madrid en mano y envíos)*
14,00 (10, Ecos, Gijón, en mano)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

*13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)
*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
*17,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)*
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios[/QUOTE]


----------



## TorNO (1 Abr 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,50 (el_andorrano, Barcelona en mano o envios)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (hasta 100, Omega6, Alicante-Murcia, en mano o envio.
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (250, Metal12 cualquier estado, Madrid en mano y envíos)
14,00 (10, Ecos, Gijón, en mano)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
*
15,50 (TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)*
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
17,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios


----------



## HAL 9000 (1 Abr 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
*13,55 (300, Zaragoza en mano, HAL 9000)*
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,50 (el_andorrano, Barcelona en mano o envios)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (hasta 100, Omega6, Alicante-Murcia, en mano o envio.
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (250, Metal12 cualquier estado, Madrid en mano y envíos)
14,00 (10, Ecos, Gijón, en mano)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,50 (TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
17,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios


----------



## SATIE (1 Abr 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (250-300, SATIE, Madrid, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (300, Zaragoza en mano, HAL 9000)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,50 (el_andorrano, Barcelona en mano o envios)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
[13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (hasta 100, Omega6, Alicante-Murcia, en mano o envio.
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (250, Metal12 cualquier estado, Madrid en mano y envíos)
14,00 (10, Ecos, Gijón, en mano)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,50 (TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
17,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
17,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios
__________________

El PEAK OIL está cerca, arrepentíos!


----------



## Rafacoins (2 Abr 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (250-300, SATIE, Madrid, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,55 (300, Zaragoza en mano, HAL 9000)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,50 (el_andorrano, Barcelona en mano o envios)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (hasta 100, Omega6, Alicante-Murcia, en mano o envio.
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,90 (100, Gamu, Barcelona en mano)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (250, Metal12 cualquier estado, Madrid en mano y envíos)
14,00 (10, Ecos, Gijón, en mano)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
*14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)*
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,50 (TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
17,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
*17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).*
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios


----------



## Gamu (4 Abr 2013)

Elimino mi oferta.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (250-300, SATIE, Madrid, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,50 (el_andorrano, Barcelona en mano o envios)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (hasta 100, Omega6, Alicante-Murcia, en mano o envio.
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (250, Metal12 cualquier estado, Madrid en mano y envíos)
14,00 (10, Ecos, Gijón, en mano)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,50 (TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
17,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.


----------



## Metal12 (6 Abr 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (250-300, SATIE, Madrid, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,50 (el_andorrano, Barcelona en mano o envios)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (hasta 100, Omega6, Alicante-Murcia, en mano o envio.
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
*14,00 (250, Metal12 cualquier estado, Madrid en mano y envíos)* Reservadas
14,00 (10, Ecos, Gijón, en mano)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,50 (TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
17,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.


----------



## Kemal Platatürk (6 Abr 2013)

volviendo a la qarga

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, en tiras completas tal cual salen del banco central)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (250-300, SATIE, Madrid, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,50 (el_andorrano, Barcelona en mano o envios)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (hasta 100, Omega6, Alicante-Murcia, en mano o envio.
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
*14,00 (250, Metal12 cualquier estado, Madrid en mano y envíos)* Reservadas
14,00 (10, Ecos, Gijón, en mano)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,50 (TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
17,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (6 Abr 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, en tiras completas tal cual salen del banco central)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (250-300, SATIE, Madrid, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,50 (el_andorrano, Barcelona en mano o envios)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (hasta 100, Omega6, Alicante-Murcia, en mano o envio.
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (250, Metal12 cualquier estado, Madrid en mano y envíos)
14,00 (10, Ecos, Gijón, en mano)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15,50 (TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
17,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
*18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)*
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.


----------



## TorNO (7 Abr 2013)

Tierra_ tienes un mp

---------- Post added 07-abr-2013 at 11:16 ----------

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, en tiras completas tal cual salen del banco central)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (250-300, SATIE, Madrid, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,50 (el_andorrano, Barcelona en mano o envios)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (hasta 100, Omega6, Alicante-Murcia, en mano o envio.
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (250, Metal12 cualquier estado, Madrid en mano y envíos)
14,00 (10, Ecos, Gijón, en mano)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

*15 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)*
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
17,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.


----------



## Metal12 (7 Abr 2013)

*Vendidas*
Retiro oferta

*"Mantengo Bid-Ask Colecciones y subo Ask"
*


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, en tiras completas tal cual salen del banco central)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (250-300, SATIE, Madrid, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,50 (el_andorrano, Barcelona en mano o envios)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (hasta 100, Omega6, Alicante-Murcia, en mano o envio.
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (10, Ecos, Gijón, en mano)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

*13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)
*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
*18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)*
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.


----------



## Rafacoins (10 Abr 2013)

*Ajusto precios de las ultimas que me quedan para ver si las doy liquidadas...*

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, en tiras completas tal cual salen del banco central)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (250-300, SATIE, Madrid, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,50 (el_andorrano, Barcelona en mano o envios)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (hasta 100, Omega6, Alicante-Murcia, en mano o envio.
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (10, Ecos, Gijón, en mano)
*14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - Incluidas dos colecciones completas de los 10 modelos diferentes)*
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
*16,00 (20, Rafacoins, 2 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).*
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.


----------



## vonguch (10 Abr 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, en tiras completas tal cual salen del banco central)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (250-300, SATIE, Madrid, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,50 (el_andorrano, Barcelona en mano o envios)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (hasta 100, Omega6, Alicante-Murcia, en mano o envio.
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (10, Ecos, Gijón, en mano)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
*15,00 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)*
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

15 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.


----------



## TorNO (11 Abr 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, en tiras completas tal cual salen del banco central)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (250-300, SATIE, Madrid, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,50 (el_andorrano, Barcelona en mano o envios)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:


13,50 (hasta 100, Omega6, Alicante-Murcia, en mano o envio.
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (10, Ecos, Gijón, en mano)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15,00 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

*14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10)*
15 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.


----------



## Oncle Picsou (12 Abr 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, en tiras completas tal cual salen del banco central)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (250-300, SATIE, Madrid, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,50 (el_andorrano, Barcelona en mano o envios)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

*13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)*
13,50 (hasta 100, Omega6, Alicante-Murcia, en mano o envio.
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15,00 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10)
15 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.


----------



## pioner20 (13 Abr 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, en tiras completas tal cual salen del banco central)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
*13,70 (200-250, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)*
13,60 (250-300, SATIE, Madrid, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,50 (el_andorrano, Barcelona en mano o envios)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 100, Omega6, Alicante-Murcia, en mano o envio.
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15,00 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10)
15 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.


----------



## juan35 (13 Abr 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, en tiras completas tal cual salen del banco central)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (200-250, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,60 (250-300, SATIE, Madrid, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,50 (el_andorrano, Barcelona en mano o envios)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 100, Omega6, Alicante-Murcia, en mano o envio.
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
*14,00 (100-300 - juan35 -En mano Donosti)*
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (100, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15,00 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10)
15 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.


----------



## Rafacoins (13 Abr 2013)

Bueno a postear mi oferta dado que la habian midificado por error
BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, en tiras completas tal cual salen del banco central)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (200-250, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,60 (250-300, SATIE, Madrid, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,50 (el_andorrano, Barcelona en mano o envios)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 100, Omega6, Alicante-Murcia, en mano o envio.
13,75 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
14,00 (100-300 - juan35 -En mano Donosti)
*14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP)*
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15,00 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10)
15 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
*17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).*
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.


----------



## adrian2408 (14 Abr 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, en tiras completas tal cual salen del banco central)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (200-250, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,60 (250-300, SATIE, Madrid, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,50 (el_andorrano, Barcelona en mano o envios)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 100, Omega6, Alicante-Murcia, en mano o envio.
*13,75 (200,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)*
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
14,00 (100-300 - juan35 -En mano Donosti)
14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15,00 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10)
15 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
*16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)*
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.


----------



## SATIE (14 Abr 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, en tiras completas tal cual salen del banco central)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (200-250, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,50 (el_andorrano, Barcelona en mano o envios)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 100, Omega6, Alicante-Murcia, en mano o envio.
13,75 (200,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
14,00 (100-300 - juan35 -En mano Donosti)
14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15,00 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10)
15 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.


----------



## Death cat (16 Abr 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, en tiras completas tal cual salen del banco central)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (200-250, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,50 (el_andorrano, Barcelona en mano o envios)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 100, Omega6, Alicante-Murcia, en mano o envio.
13,60 (Hasta 180 -Pinchauvas - Murcia ,envios)
13,75 (200,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
14,00 (100-300 - juan35 -En mano Donosti)
14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
*14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)*
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15,00 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10)
15 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.


----------



## omega6 (16 Abr 2013)

VENDIDAS. BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, en tiras completas tal cual salen del banco central)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (200-250, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,50 (el_andorrano, Barcelona en mano o envios)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,60 (Hasta 180 -Pinchauvas - Murcia ,envios)
13,75 (200,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
14,00 (100-300 - juan35 -En mano Donosti)
14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15,00 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10)
15 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios


----------



## Fanatos (16 Abr 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, en tiras completas tal cual salen del banco central)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (200-250, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,50 (el_andorrano, Barcelona en mano o envios)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13 (13, Fanatos, en mano Toledo, o envío + g.e)
13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,60 (Hasta 180 -Pinchauvas - Murcia ,envios)
13,75 (200,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
14,00 (100-300 - juan35 -En mano Donosti)
14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15,00 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10)
15 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios


----------



## el_andorrano (16 Abr 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, en tiras completas tal cual salen del banco central)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (200-250, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13 (13, Fanatos, en mano Toledo, o envío + g.e)
13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,60 (Hasta 180 -Pinchauvas - Murcia ,envios)
13,75 (200,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
14,00 (100-300 - juan35 -En mano Donosti)
14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15,00 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10)
15 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios


----------



## adrian2408 (16 Abr 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, en tiras completas tal cual salen del banco central)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (200-250, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13 (13, Fanatos, en mano Toledo, o envío + g.e)
13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
*13,50(158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz,se acepta oro y plata como pago)*
13,60 (Hasta 180 -Pinchauvas - Murcia ,envios)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
14,00 (100-300 - juan35 -En mano Donosti)
14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15,00 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10)
15 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios


----------



## juan35 (16 Abr 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, en tiras completas tal cual salen del banco central)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (200-250, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13 (13, Fanatos, en mano Toledo, o envío + g.e)
13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50(158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz,se acepta oro y plata como pago)
13,60 (Hasta 180 -Pinchauvas - Murcia ,envios)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
14,00 (100-300 - juan35 -En mano Donosti) RESERVADAS
14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15,00 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10)
15 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios


----------



## Oncle Picsou (17 Abr 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, en tiras completas tal cual salen del banco central)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (200-250, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13 (13, Fanatos, en mano Toledo, o envío + g.e)
*13,00 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)*
13,50(158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz,se acepta oro y plata como pago)
13,60 (Hasta 180 -Pinchauvas - Murcia ,envios)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
14,00 (100-300 - juan35 -En mano Donosti) RESERVADAS
14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15,00 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10)
15 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios


----------



## TorNO (17 Abr 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, en tiras completas tal cual salen del banco central)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (200-250, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13 (13, Fanatos, en mano Toledo, o envío + g.e)
13,00 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50(158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz,se acepta oro y plata como pago)
13,60 (Hasta 180 -Pinchauvas - Murcia ,envios)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
* 13,75(100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)*
14,00 (100-300 - juan35 -En mano Donosti) RESERVADAS
14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15,00 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

*14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10)
15 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)*
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios


----------



## San Karlillo (17 Abr 2013)

Añado mi ASK :


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

14 (30, Kemal Platatürk, Madrid, en mano, en tiras completas tal cual salen del banco central)
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (200-250, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13 (13, Fanatos, en mano Toledo, o envío + g.e)
13,00 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50(158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz,se acepta oro y plata como pago)
*13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano)*
13,60 (Hasta 180 -Pinchauvas - Murcia ,envios)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75(100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
14,00 (100-300 - juan35 -En mano Donosti) RESERVADAS
14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15,00 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10)
15 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios


----------



## Kemal Platatürk (17 Abr 2013)

trato hecho muchas gracias

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (200-250, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13 (13, Fanatos, en mano Toledo, o envío + g.e)
13,00 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50(158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz,se acepta oro y plata como pago)
*13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano)*
13,60 (Hasta 180 -Pinchauvas - Murcia ,envios)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75(100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
14,00 (100-300 - juan35 -En mano Donosti) RESERVADAS
14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15,00 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10)
15 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios


----------



## vonguch (20 Abr 2013)

Rebaja buena! Espero vuestras ofertas!!

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (200-250, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13 (13, Fanatos, en mano Toledo, o envío + g.e)
13,00 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50(158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz,se acepta oro y plata como pago)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75(100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
14,00 (100-300 - juan35 -En mano Donosti) RESERVADAS
14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (100, sin blister entrega en mano en Madrid . Forero Córdoba )
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
*14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)*
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10)
15 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envíos


----------



## Cordoba (20 Abr 2013)

Vendidas los karlillos sin blister.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (200-250, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13 (13, Fanatos, en mano Toledo, o envío + g.e)
13,00 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50(158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz,se acepta oro y plata como pago)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75(100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
14,00 (100-300 - juan35 -En mano Donosti) RESERVADAS
14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
*14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)*
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10)
15 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas, EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA., 1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envíos[/QUOTE]


----------



## juan35 (21 Abr 2013)

vendidas
BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE
COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (200-250, pioner20, Valencia o
alrededores)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en
mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en
mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y
alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en
mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o
capitales de provincia limítrofes. En
blister de 10 un unidades completos y
nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia
¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores,
en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y
alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me
desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva,
Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/
Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-
Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid
y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE
PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/
Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo
en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00
(300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en
mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante
y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas
de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid en
mano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid
capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en
mano)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE
SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13 (13, Fanatos, en mano Toledo, o envío
+ g.e)
13,00 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000
pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en
mano)
13,50(158,adrian2408,se realizan
envios,para trato en mano,badajoz,se
acepta oro y plata como pago)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano)
13.75(93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza,
Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75(100, TorNO, envios, todas en
bolsitas perfecto estado)
14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o
envios - incluye colecciones completas,
envio fotos por MP)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos
+6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts,
ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras
completas, en mano Barcelona y
alrededores, tb envíos)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia
en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del
comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en
mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio
gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid
findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado,
Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000
pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los
años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas,
engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en
mano (acepto también el pago en
monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10
emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo,
Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y
alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas
(2000 PTA. y 12 €)
BID:
13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas
de 2000 Pesetas)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK:
14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones
completas años del 2002-10)
15 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones
completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas
originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones
completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas
originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de
12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del
2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan
envios,para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones
completas de los diez modelos
diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en
cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas
de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon.
2002-2010, en bolsitas,
EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o
envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA.,
1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg,
Vcia. en mano o envíos


----------



## Metal12 (21 Abr 2013)

Ordeno lo desordenado 

*Juan35* Anuncia:

*Vendidas*

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (200-250, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister.Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,00 (13, Fanatos, en mano Toledo, o envío + g.e)
13,00 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz,se acepta oro y plata como pago)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano)
13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA.1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envíos[/QUOTE]


----------



## moa86 (22 Abr 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (200-250, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister.Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,00 (13, Fanatos, en mano Toledo, o envío + g.e)
13,00 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz,se acepta oro y plata como pago)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano)
13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
*14,00 (200, moa86, Barcelona)*
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA.1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envíos


----------



## demokratos (23 Abr 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (200-250, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister.Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,00 (13, Fanatos, en mano Toledo, o envío + g.e)
13,00 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz,se acepta oro y plata como pago)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano)
13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
*14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)*
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA.1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envíos


----------



## Artan0 (23 Abr 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (200-250, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister.Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,00 (13, Fanatos, en mano Toledo, o envío + g.e)
13,00 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz,se acepta oro y plata como pago)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano)
13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP)
14,00 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
*14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )*
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA.1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envíos


----------



## Fanatos (23 Abr 2013)

Vendidas

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (200-250, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister.Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,00 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz,se acepta oro y plata como pago)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano)
13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP)
14,00 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA.1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envíos


----------



## Atanor (23 Abr 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (200-250, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (150 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 un unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister.Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,00 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz,se acepta oro y plata como pago)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano)
13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP)
14,00 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA.1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envíos


----------



## Ulisses (23 Abr 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (200-250, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister.Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,00 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz,se acepta oro y plata como pago)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano)
13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP)
14,00 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA.1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envíos


----------



## Oncle Picsou (24 Abr 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (200-250, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister.Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

*13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)*
13,50 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz,se acepta oro y plata como pago)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano)
13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP)
14,00 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA.1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envíos


----------



## Foreto (25 Abr 2013)

Si quiero comprar a alguno de los que se anuncian aquí ¿cómo me pongo en contacto con ellos?

Agradezco una ayuda, gracias.


----------



## Joseplatico (25 Abr 2013)

Foreto dijo:


> Si quiero comprar a alguno de los que se anuncian aquí ¿cómo me pongo en contacto con ellos?
> 
> Agradezco una ayuda, gracias.



Puedes "buscar" al forero, y en su perfil "enviar un mensaje privado"

Un saludo


----------



## QuepasaRey (25 Abr 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (200-250, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister.Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50 (166, Quepasarey, envio, o Valladolid en mano)
13,50 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz,se acepta oro y plata como pago)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano)
13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP)
14,00 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña )
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA.1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envíos


----------



## albayalde (26 Abr 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (200-250, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister.Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50 (166, Quepasarey, envio, o Valladolid en mano)
13,50 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz,se acepta oro y plata como pago)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano)
13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
*14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar)*
14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP)
14,00 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
*15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas)*
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA.1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envíos


----------



## Kennedy (26 Abr 2013)

Añado mi oferta de compra



albayalde dijo:


> BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
> 
> 13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
> 13,70 (200-250, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
> ...


----------



## ecr20 (26 Abr 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (200-250, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
*12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)*
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50 (166, Quepasarey, envio, o Valladolid en mano)
13,50 (158,adrian2408,se realizan envios,para trato en mano,badajoz,se acepta oro y plata como pago)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano)
13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar)
14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP)
14,00 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA.1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envíos


----------



## adrian2408 (26 Abr 2013)

vendidas las monedas sueltas,aun me quedan las colecciones completas

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (200-250, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50 (166, Quepasarey, envio, o Valladolid en mano)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano)
13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar)
14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP)
14,00 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA.1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envíos


----------



## moa86 (27 Abr 2013)

modifico precio

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (200-250, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50 (166, Quepasarey, envio, o Valladolid en mano)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano)
*13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)*
13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar)
14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP)
14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
14,49 (hasta 100, monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e)
14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA.1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envíos


----------



## ilopez (29 Abr 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (200-250, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,75 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. En blister. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50 (166, Quepasarey, envio, o Valladolid en mano)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano)
13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
*13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)*
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar)
14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP)
14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
*14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)*
14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
*15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)*
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA.1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envíos


----------



## ecr20 (3 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (200-250, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,20 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
*12,90 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)*
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50 (166, Quepasarey, envio, o Valladolid en mano)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano)
13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar)
14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP)
14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA.1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envíos


----------



## TorNO (3 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,70 (200-250, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,20 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,90 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. Monedas de 12€ y 2000ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50 (166, Quepasarey, envio, o Valladolid en mano)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano)
13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar)
14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP)
14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10) *(RESERVADAS)*
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales) *(RESERVADAS)*
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA.1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envíos


----------



## pioner20 (3 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (80, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,20 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
12,90 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. De 12€ y 2000 ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50 (166, Quepasarey, envio, o Valladolid en mano)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano)
13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar)
14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP)
14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10) *(RESERVADAS)*
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales) *(RESERVADAS)*
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA.1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envíos


----------



## Joseplatico (7 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (80, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
12,90 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. De 12€ y 2000 ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50 (166, Quepasarey, envio, o Valladolid en mano)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano)
13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
*13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)*
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar)
14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP)
14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10) (RESERVADAS)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales) (RESERVADAS)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA.1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envíos


----------



## Arraez (7 May 2013)

Añado oferta ya que engarga y pioner20 no contestan...:rolleye:

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (80, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
12,90 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. De 12€ y 2000 ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50 (166, Quepasarey, envio, o Valladolid en mano)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano)
13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
13,75 (hasta 640, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar)
14,00 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP)
14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10) (RESERVADAS)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales) (RESERVADAS)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (40, Rafacoins, 4 colecciones completas de los diez modelos diferentes).
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA.1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envíos


----------



## Rafacoins (7 May 2013)

*UN CHOLLO: Liquido en 13,50€ las últimas 96 monedas que me quedan*

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (80, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
12,90 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. De 12€ y 2000 ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50 (166, Quepasarey, envio, o Valladolid en mano)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano)
*13,50 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP. Ofrezco muchas buenas referencias por tratos anteriores en este foro- Liquido las últimas 96)*
13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
13,75 (hasta 640, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar)
14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:

13,50 (Metal12, 3 Colecciones completas de 2000 Pesetas)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10) (RESERVADAS)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales) (RESERVADAS)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA.1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envíos[/QUOTE]


----------



## Metal12 (7 May 2013)

*Retiro Oferta Bid Colecciones*

Continuo con ASk Colecciones.


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (80, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
12,90 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. De 12€ y 2000 ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50 (166, Quepasarey, envio, o Valladolid en mano)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano)
13,50 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP. Ofrezco muchas buenas referencias por tratos anteriores en este foro- Liquido las últimas 96)
13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
13,75 (hasta 640, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar)
14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10) (RESERVADAS)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales) (RESERVADAS)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
*18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)*
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA.1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envíos


----------



## QuepasaRey (9 May 2013)

*SOLD*

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (80, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
12,90 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. De 12€ y 2000 ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano)
13,50 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP. Ofrezco muchas buenas referencias por tratos anteriores en este foro- Liquido las últimas 96)
13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
13,75 (hasta 640, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar)
14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10) (RESERVADAS)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales) (RESERVADAS)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
*18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)*
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA.1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envíos[/QUOTE]


----------



## onzs (9 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (80, pioner20, Valencia o alrededores)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
12,90 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. De 12€ y 2000 ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano)
13,50 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP. Ofrezco muchas buenas referencias por tratos anteriores en este foro- Liquido las últimas 96)
13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
13,75 (hasta 640, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
*14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid en mano o envios)*
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar)
14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:

14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10) (RESERVADAS)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales) (RESERVADAS)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA.1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envíos[/QUOTE]


----------



## pioner20 (10 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
*13,50 (100-125, pioner20, Valencia)*
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
12,90 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. De 12€ y 2000 ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano)
13,50 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP. Ofrezco muchas buenas referencias por tratos anteriores en este foro- Liquido las últimas 96)
13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
13,75 (hasta 640, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid en mano o envios)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar)
14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:
*14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), Valencia. *
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10) (RESERVADAS)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales) (RESERVADAS)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA.1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envíos


----------



## Rafacoins (10 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (100-125, poner20, Valencia)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
12,90 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. De 12€ y 2000 ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano)
*13,50 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP. Ofrezco muchas buenas referencias por tratos anteriores en este foro- Liquido las últimas 96) RESERVADOS*
13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
13,75 (hasta 640, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid en mano o envios)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar)
14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:
14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), Valencia. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10) (RESERVADAS)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales) (RESERVADAS)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA.1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envíos


----------



## pioner20 (11 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
*13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia)*
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
12,90 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. De 12€ y 2000 ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano)
*13,50 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP. Ofrezco muchas buenas referencias por tratos anteriores en este foro- Liquido las últimas 96) RESERVADOS*
13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
13,75 (hasta 640, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid en mano o envios)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar)
14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,49 (110, olestalkyn, 11 Colecciones 10 emisiones. Madrid-Málaga y envíos)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:
14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10) (RESERVADAS)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales) (RESERVADAS)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA.1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envíos[/QUOTE]


----------



## bric (11 May 2013)

Propongo hacer una "limpieza" de las ofertas de compra y venta, ya que hay algunas de foreros que llevan un año sin actividad.

Si os parece bien (que yo no soy nadie para decidir algo así), podríamos añadir alguna señal a todas las ofertas (un * por ejemplo delante del precio ), y que cada uno confirme su oferta retirándolo, y en un plazo razonable eliminar las que no se hayan confirmado.

Y para que no siga pasando, se podría añadir la fecha que se hace la oferta y convenir la vigencia que tienen, y pasado el tiempo acordado si no se "renueva" la fecha por el forero en cuestión, confirmando que sigue vigente sería borrada.

Ya direis que os parece.


Edito: abro un hilo nuevo para debatir el asunto: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/421881-modificaciones-bid-ask-12-a.html, así no "ensuciamos" este.


----------



## oinoko (11 May 2013)

bric dijo:


> Propongo hacer una "limpieza" de las ofertas de compra y venta, ya que hay algunas de foreros que llevan un año sin actividad.
> 
> Si os parece bien (que yo no soy nadie para decidir algo así), podríamos añadir alguna señal a todas las ofertas (un * por ejemplo delante del precio ), y que cada uno confirme su oferta retirándolo, y en un plazo razonable eliminar las que no se hayan confirmado.
> 
> ...



Me parece indispensable.
Hace semanas que queria decir exactamente lo mismo, pero como soy un recien llegado, no me atrevia.
Saludos.


----------



## omega6 (12 May 2013)

Si hay alguna de las ofertas ya no existen, que se notifiquen y se quitan de en medio.


----------



## Surfer (12 May 2013)

Pues yo propongo una cosa, por qué no empezamos la lista de nuevo, y el que quiera que se vaya añadiendo de nuevo.

De este modo los que no estén activos no se añadirán y tendremos una lista nueva de gente activa a partir de hoy. También pudiendo poner en un paréntesis la fecha en que hemos hecho esa oferta.

salu2!


----------



## olestalkyn (13 May 2013)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.75 (250-300, pirouk, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,60 (hasta 200, engarga, Valencia, en mano)
13,60 (200-300,tintigorri, Bizkaia, en mano)
13,50 (hasta 200, bomby, Burgos)
13,50 (hasta 200, rsaca, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,50 (Hasta 100, scratch, Madrid, en mano)
13,50 (Precio negociable, en mano Bizkaia ¿Limitrofes?-Negrofuturo)
13,45 (50, ekros, Barcelona y alrededores, en mano)
13,40 (100, pioner20, Valencia)
13,35 (600, luiseto, Valencia y alrededores, en mano)
13,30 (hasta 200, burbufilia, Valencia, Me desplazo, en mano
13,30 (50, arckan69, Valencia, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 400, Bistrol, Sevilla, Huelva, Barcelona o alrededores, en mano)
13,25 (300, Pieter, Madrid/Cantabria/Navarra/Burgos/Álava/Vizcaya, en mano)
13,25 (1 a 100, ZAPATERODIMITE, Sevilla-Cádiz, en mano)
13,25 (hasta 1000, quebractubre, Madrid y alrededores, en mano)
13,20 (1 a 30, Barcelona, HUMANO DE PLATA, voy en mano o envio pago yo)
13,10 (50, Wolfpack, Barcelona, en mano)
13,05 (100, Atanor, Asturias en mano)
13,00 (hasta 200, Xmax, Vitoria/Navarra/Burgos/Madrid, en mano)
13,00 (200,Soros,Tenerife, en mano)
13,00 (hasta 100 , quimby ,Madrid ,Toledo en mano o envío pago yo)
13,00 (300,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,00 (320, Andrew_Martin, Barcelona, en mano)
13,00 (100 -Ulisses-Madrid en mano, o capitales de provincia limítrofes. En blister de 10 unidades completos y nuevos )
12,90 (hasta 100, ecr20, Murcia, Alicante y Madrid, en mano. De 12€ y 2000 ptas)
12,70 (hasta 100, Chak4L, Madrid enmano)
12,60 (hasta 200, Sauron1972, Madrid capital, en mano
12,50 (100, Kennedy, envío pago yo)
12,50 (100, Michinato, Madrid en mano)
12,50 (50 a 100,Bronx5, Alicante,Murcia)
12,25 (1 a 100, JoanMiro, Barcelona, en mano)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,25 (10, OnclePicsou, sin blister 2000 pesetas y 12 euro, Paris, Francia, en mano)
*13,49 (100, olestalkyn, Sin plástico SC Sin Circular; Madrid en mano*
13,50 (200 San Karillo - Sevilla en mano)
13,50 (96, Rafacoins, Lugo, en mano o envios - incluye colecciones completas, envio fotos por MP. Ofrezco muchas buenas referencias por tratos anteriores en este foro- Liquido las últimas 96) RESERVADOS
13,60 (200, moa86, Barcelona)
13,75 (hasta 640, Arraez -> Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
13.75 (93, maolito, en mano en Zaragoza, Sevilla, o Lebrija (y alrededores)).
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios, todas en bolsitas perfecto estado)
13,75 (100, Joseplatico Málaga y envíos)
13,99 (hasta 250, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,00 (58 , onzs, madrid en mano o envios)
14,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,sin estuchar)
14,10 ( 400, Artan0. Zaragoza, Huesca, Pamplona y alrededores en mano. Envios. )
14,15 ( 50, Death cat, en mano Bilbao)
14,20 (500, Josepe, Canarias en mano)
14,40 (100, demokratos, Madrid en mano, con y sin blister)
14,49 (monedas de 2000 pts, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
14,50 (167, vonguch, en tiras completas, en mano Barcelona y alrededores, tb envíos)
14,50 (mínimo 20, apeche2000, Valencia en mano o envio, gastos a cargo del comprador)
14,70 (500 Luis val, Valencia en mano)
14,70 (100 todas con blister Madrid en mano forero Córdoba )
14,90 (250, mosquin1, en mano o envio gratuito por SEUR. VALLADOLID)
15.00 (250),gurrumino, en mano Madrid findes, Toledo, Talavera .
15,00 (100, albayalde,A Coruña,estuchadas)
15,50 (100, Optimista bien informado, Madrid, en mano)
15,90 (100, el ganador, envío incl.)
15,95 (200, Surfer, monedas de 2000 pesetas, todas precintadas casi todos los años, Alicante)
15,99 (monedas de 2000 pts con blister, ilopez, Murcia y envíos +6e, mínimo 50 unidades)
16,00 (50-100, monedas 2000 ptas, engarga, años 94,95,96,97 Valencia en mano (acepto también el pago en monedas de 12€ 1x1)
16,50 (100, sin circular, plateroyyo, Málaga y envíos)
16,70 (300, EclécticoPragmático, Vigo y alrededores en mano)
17,00 (40, Nexus 6, Madrid en mano)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BID - ASK Especial para coleccionistas (2000 PTA. y 12 €)

BID:
14,00 (De 1 a 5 Col. Comp. 2000 Ptas (94 al 01: 8 mon.), pioner20, Valencia. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ASK:
14,50 (150 uds, TorNO, 15 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10) (RESERVADAS)
15,00 (100 uds, TorNO, 10 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales)
15,50 (50 uds, TorNO, 5 Colecciones completas años del 2002-10, en bolsitas originales) (RESERVADAS)
16,00 (Joseplatico, Colección completa de 12€ años del 2002 – 2010)
16,75 (10 Colecciones completas del 2002-2010 adrian2408,se realizan envios, para trato en mano,badajoz)
17,00 (3 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. en cápsulas, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envios.)
18,00 (Metal12, 10 Colecciones completas de 12€ años del 2002 - 2010)
18,00 (2 Col. comp. 12 € de 10 mon. 2002-2010, en bolsitas,EstudianteTesorero, Barcelona, en mano o envios)
18,00 (1 Col. comp. 2000 PTA.1994-2001 (8 mon.), c/Blister, miaavg, Vcia. en mano o envíos


----------



## remonster (13 May 2013)

He abierto nuevo hilo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nedas-de-12-euros-del-bde-iv.html#post9025853

donde pedimos que las ofertas se conformen a un formato homogéneo. Discusiones sobre el formato del hilo de BID-ASK en el otro hilo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/421881-modificaciones-bid-ask-12-a.html


Olestaykin: Puedes cerrar este hilo? Gracias.


----------



## olestalkyn (13 May 2013)

Cambio y corto.

Hilo cerrado

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/422367-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-euros-del-bde-iv.html


----------

